# CATS



## hennalady

Someone said "We should have a forum on cats" So.... I will start it off with this. The next person must add something and so on...
O.K. GO-
Be sure to click the video!! It is hilarious!





 :thumbup:


----------



## kareo

These are the two inmates at my home. Spoiled babies.
Tommy
















Snert


----------



## hennalady




----------



## Gypsycream

Lovely cats, just love the little furry dictators, well mine is a dictator, just sits and looks at me and I get up and obey his every command :lol:


----------



## JoanL

I am an artist and love to do cat portraits...my hubby is so allergic to cats...there is a silver tabby with jade eyes that I fell in love with...but he says it 's him or the cat...so he gets all the petting
the video is so funny!!


----------



## CraftyHorse

Here is my new kitty, Miss Bella. 
Miss Bella is a rescue, found about 6 weeks ago in the early morning hours, starving skinny & screaming her head off on the front porch of a friend. After a trip to the vet, she is spayed, had her shots, and we found out she is deaf. Also she is about 5 months old.

Here is a pic of her & my hubby taking a Sunday morning nap last weekend.


----------



## tintin63

I'm sure I saw my Black cat amongst that lot.lol

My link
http://www.siliconhell.com/madcat/index.htm


----------



## misslovebug

I have 3 cats. All of them have been rescued in some way. The black cat is called Abbey and lived wild in the woods around our house for the entire time we have lived here. Tilly is the tabby cat. My husband caught some local idiots swinging her by her tail so brought her home as she was only kitten. We put up posters locally but no-one ever claimed her. That was about 10yrs ago! The grey one is Booboo. He's my baby. We've had him for nearly 4yrs now. He was from a local animal rescue shelter. He was found dumped in a cardboard box beside a local motorway with his mum and 4 brothers when he was about a week old.
The other pictures are of my other babies 
xx


----------



## doogie

Since we are on the subject. Here are my babies. They really are true life savers and buddies for life. Darwin is the big tabby looking cat and Lulu is the delicate angel Tuxedo kitty. 

Couldn't live life or knit without either of them!


----------



## MrsO

misslovebug said:


> I have 3 cats. All of them have been rescued in some way. The black cat is called Abbey and lived wild in the woods around our house for the entire time we have lived here. Tilly is the tabby cat. My husband caught some local idiots swinging her by her tail so brought her home as she was only kitten. We put up posters locally but no-one ever claimed her. That was about 10yrs ago! The grey one is Booboo. He's my baby. We've had him for nearly 4yrs now. He was from a local animal rescue shelter. He was found dumped in a cardboard box beside a local motorway with his mum and 4 brothers when he was about a week old.
> The other pictures are of my other babies
> 
> I'll have to post my babies later from home. But I wanted to comment on the geese. They look like they're marching to you in formation. So cute!
> xx


----------



## misslovebug

MrsO said:


> misslovebug said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have 3 cats. All of them have been rescued in some way. The black cat is called Abbey and lived wild in the woods around our house for the entire time we have lived here. Tilly is the tabby cat. My husband caught some local idiots swinging her by her tail so brought her home as she was only kitten. We put up posters locally but no-one ever claimed her. That was about 10yrs ago! The grey one is Booboo. He's my baby. We've had him for nearly 4yrs now. He was from a local animal rescue shelter. He was found dumped in a cardboard box beside a local motorway with his mum and 4 brothers when he was about a week old.
> The other pictures are of my other babies
> 
> I'll have to post my babies later from home. But I wanted to comment on the geese. They look like they're marching to you in formation. So cute!
> xx
Click to expand...

The geese are nicknamed the hooligans lol Are you familiar with the film Reservoir Dogs? This is what my hubby says they look like lol 
xx


----------



## omaj

OMG!! That's too funny and , thank you for starting this site.. It will be very popular, I predict. I will attach some pictures of my little furry feline friends. They make me laugh all the time. Just one more reason to have them around...


----------



## omaj

And, last but not least, Buddy. My resident stray that came a couple of years ago. I made him a bed in a cardboard box, then updated him to a great condo made from a plastic container, He spent last winter in that, but, now, won't even look at it. Maybe because he comes in the house now? Any ideas?


----------



## samlilypepper

I have two cats... one is my little thief who takes whatever isn't glued down, and the other is an old lady who spends most of her life relaxing.


----------



## Peggi

Loved this, thank you! I don't have a cat now, but I did have one for nineteen years, her name was "Tripper". She has been gone for six years and every once in a while I hear her in the middle of the night roaming the house.


----------



## hennalady

samlilypepper said:


> I have two cats... one is my little thief who takes whatever isn't glued down, and the other is an old lady who spends most of her life relaxing.


Your Calico looks like my little thief Miss Macey. I have to search every day for thing she has hidden, especially my jewelry and crochet hooks! :thumbup:


----------



## SallyAnn

I loved that video!! DH came over to see it and really got a kick out of it! Thanx for posting that. We have 6 cats just now. Will have to post pics later.


----------



## hennalady

Maybe she hangs out with my Cleopatra when she is out of the house, I am sorry for your loss


Peggi said:


> Loved this, thank you! I don't have a cat now, but I did have one for nineteen years, her name was "Tripper". She has been gone for six years and every once in a while I hear her in the middle of the night roaming the house.


----------



## omaj

Those are beautiful cats. My daughter has a calico, named, what else, Cally. I have a picture of Lucky when he was little, and it was just like the one with the kitty in the dryer.


----------



## omaj

That's wonderful.. I think they are angel cats. There is a book called angel cats, you should read. I feel sorry for people who haven't loved a cat. They don't know what they have missed.


----------



## omaj

I'm so happy you started this site. I feel like I have just added a B-zillion friends to my list...


----------



## hennalady

omaj said:


> That's wonderful.. I think they are angel cats. There is a book called angel cats, you should read. I feel sorry for people who haven't loved a cat. They don't know what they have missed.


Ditto! I have loved many with no regrets. They fill my heart where no one else reaches....


----------



## 23607

hennalady said:


> samlilypepper said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have two cats... one is my little thief who takes whatever isn't glued down, and the other is an old lady who spends most of her life relaxing.
> 
> 
> 
> Your Calico looks like my little thief Miss Macey. I have to search every day for thing she has hidden, especially my jewelry and crochet hooks! :thumbup:
Click to expand...

I have a yarn thief - Igor.

We have nine cats in total. Below are some pics.


----------



## hennalady

How cute!!


----------



## omaj

Oh, it just makes want to hug them. How precious. Those pretty little faces. I have a friend that has about 15 cats and I've never seen anyone that loves cats so much and does everything for them. I have to send him this site so he can enjoy it too. Thank you.


----------



## hennalady

omaj said:


> Oh, it just makes want to hug them. How precious. Those pretty little faces. I have a friend that has about 15 cats and I've never seen anyone that loves cats so much and does everything for them. I have to send him this site so he can enjoy it too. Thank you.


I love em too!! I got Miss Macey a Pirate Bandana yesterday and so far she seems to like it better than the collar and bell. I hope she decides to wear it!! I will try to get her to sit still long enough to get a pic.....


----------



## omaj

I can't keep collars on mine.. They all go outside except Bobbie, and they just lose them. I just buy lots of flea meds and try to keep ticks and fleas away. I had two cats that got Bob Cat fever (look that one up) and it cost me big bucks, but, both got over it. There is no guarantee that they won't get it again. I have had friends here that lost their cats from that and it is very lethal to domestic house cats. Bob cats just carry it and it comes from getting ticks that have that bacteria in them. They have either been on a bob cat or some animal that has had a tick from them. My cats demand to go outside though, and if thats what makes them happy, then that's what we'll do..


----------



## omaj

Are the kittens persian?


----------



## hennalady

I am so pleased that Macey (6mo old, one month to me) has no interest in going outside! yet..... As for the persian question I am going to guess! I see two different color eyes just as my first kitty had and she was persian. The eyes are a tip off usually to the purebred ones. But maybe their Mommy will tell us for sure today


----------



## omaj

I thought by their little flat faces they look persian.
They are darling. If I could have more cats, I would love one. They look so sweet.


----------



## hennalady

I have had a couple, they have their own minds for sure. They OWN you!! LOL ok, all cats own you but they more so in my experience.


----------



## 23607

Blizzard and Rascal are Persians and Blizzard is an odd-eyed (one blue, one green). Tigger is a Scottish Fold. Igor and Ivan are rescues - HUGE cats - Igor looks like a Russian Blue cross.


----------



## 23607

omaj said:


> I thought by their little flat faces they look persian.
> They are darling. If I could have more cats, I would love one. They look so sweet.


Persians are sweet and laid-back by type. I just love them. Ivan and Igor, on the other hand, are terrors. They are forever getting into mischief.


----------



## hennalady

They are all adorable! How do you have the room for them all??


----------



## 23607

Our house must be big enough...I know our hearts are.

We have a huge climbing tower with 15 perches. They love to sit on it and watch the birds and squirrels. It is right next to the computer where I work each day (lucky me, I get to work from home). Lots of room there for each cat with some empty perches (does that mean we need more cats??)

Thanks for starting this forum. Just love your avatar.

Connie


----------



## hennalady

Thanks Connie! She has her own page if you check my bookmarks. I always ask what people hear her singing. So what do you hear? After you answer go here and see if you guessed the same as any one else!
http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-48334-1.html


----------



## hennalady

Ok Cat lovers here is a treat for you!! This site is great!!
http://curly-girl-crochet-etc.blogspot.com/2009/08/free-cat-patterns-to-crochet.html


----------



## hennalady

Another Video:


----------



## omaj

Those are darling.. Did you make them?


----------



## hennalady

omaj said:


> Those are darling.. Did you make them?


Not yet, the patterns are on the link provided Adorable huh?
I found some of my collection to share...Not my kitties either


----------



## omaj

Well, the crocheted cats don't eat much, I guess. No shedding, etc.


----------



## hennalady

omaj said:


> Well, the crocheted cats don't eat much, I guess. No shedding, etc.


LOL, and they dont steal crochet hooks!! :thumbup:


----------



## 23607

Rachel Hale has some of the best cat / kitten pictures. A few are below. Enjoy!!


----------



## hennalady

Awwwwwww...... :-D :mrgreen:   :thumbup:


----------



## omaj

How cute. My cats would freak out if I tried to put a hat on them. They freak when I try to put a collar on them.


----------



## hennalady

So, my friend was able to get some pics of Miss Macey and I thought I'd share with you all.. She is my new rescue after loosing my girl Cleocatra. She is helping my heart heal, but she is a HANDFULL! RIP Cleo.


----------



## omaj

What a beautiful cat. I've never seen such markings.


----------



## hennalady

Thanks. It was love at first sight. She didn't move as all the families walked by till I came up to her cage, then she started talking to me and stole my heart!!


----------



## omaj

See, they're angel cats. Have you read the book? It's called angel cats and you would love it..


----------



## hennalady

I saw it at a home I was working in once but havent had a chance to read it yet. I will see if my library has it. Sounds good. And I completely agree, they are Angels for our hearts.


----------



## omaj

I can just bet that when I'm restless, can't sleep or not feeling good, there will be one or two , right on the bed with me, hovering. That in itself is calming..


----------



## hennalady

OMG! That one looks like the kitty In lost in my divorce, "Pooter"! How cute


----------



## omaj

That's Bobbie. She is my "fat cat."
Sorry about you not having your pooter!! Bobbie hates all my other cats since Samantha passed. She loved her and they were best friends, mommy and daughter.
she just kinds of hangs out, eats and sleeps. Doesn't have much of a zest for life. Once in awhile she plays with some toys, bouncing her belly around. She loves my neighbor Mary, and when Mary comes, she runs to her, flops down in the floor, just out of Mary's reach, and makes funny noises. Loves laying in front of the fireplace, toasting her body. Funny cat.


----------



## hennalady

AWWWWwwwww...


----------



## omaj

Ha, my sentiments exactly. Samantha was the smartest cat. I just loved her so much. That's the part siamese. Bobbie misses her too.


----------



## 23607

Thought I would send Rachel Hales's cat for today. Enjoy!


----------



## hennalady

Welcome Humphrey. Nice. I just love the blue eyes, they look like mine!


----------



## omaj

Thank you. That's a beautiful kitty. We had Friends of animals meeting today and needs lots of prayers. Going through lots of changes due to illness, low funds, etc. Then I find out my brother is diag. with prostate ca and my daughter has a lump. Come on angel kitties. I need comfort.... Thank God for this site.


----------



## 23607

omaj said:


> Thank you. That's a beautiful kitty. We had Friends of animals meeting today and needs lots of prayers. Going through lots of changes due to illness, low funds, etc. Then I find out my brother is diag. with prostate ca and my daughter has a lump. Come on angel kitties. I need comfort.... Thank God for this site.


I am so sorry to hear of your bad news today. Below is a picture of my angel cat. Hope he brings you some comfort. You and your family will be in our thoughts and prayers


----------



## hennalady

Im sorry you are having such a bad day.


----------



## omaj

Thank you my friends... I need your prayers/


----------



## Edith M

I don't have a cat anymore. My Annie went to the Rainbow bridge as a result of a bad reaction to anesthia. She got into my stash and I didn't realize she ate some yarn until I noticed she was not eating. She was the most beautiful Tortoise Shell cat. She had a huge M on her forhead and a Target on each side. When I got her she was so tiny she fit in the palm of my hand. She grew up to be the size of a small dog. That was 15 years ago and I still miss her. I have a Jack Russell/Beagle mix now and he is a love. Edith


----------



## hennalady

I know we never get over the loss, but hopefully the pain gets smaller each day.


----------



## omaj

Thank you. I know you all feel a loss and hopefully, we can all recover. We al know what it feels like. Forgive me for using this site to relieve my stress, but, somehow, it will be ok. We just have to be positive.. Thank God for our little furry friends. They are so precious.


----------



## hennalady

My new car sticker:


----------



## omaj

amen sista!!


----------



## hennalady

You like??? The only other sticker on my car now is "Land of the Free, Because of the Brave"....


----------



## Needleme

And give me a "C" for C-A-T-S! Go, Kitty Team!


----------



## Needleme

CraftyHorse said:


> Here is my new kitty, Miss Bella.
> Miss Bella is a rescue, found about 6 weeks ago in the early morning hours, starving skinny & screaming her head off on the front porch of a friend. After a trip to the vet, she is spayed, had her shots, and we found out she is deaf. Also she is about 5 months old.
> 
> Here is a pic of her & my hubby taking a Sunday morning nap last weekend.


Oh, funny, here is my hubby taking a nap with the kitties!


----------



## hennalady

AWWWWW, I just want to tickle their cute little tummys and toes!!! Thanks for sharing Needleme! You get an A+


----------



## hennalady

Looks like a perfect game! 


Needleme said:


> CraftyHorse said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here is my new kitty, Miss Bella.
> Miss Bella is a rescue, found about 6 weeks ago in the early morning hours, starving skinny & screaming her head off on the front porch of a friend. After a trip to the vet, she is spayed, had her shots, and we found out she is deaf. Also she is about 5 months old.
> 
> Here is a pic of her & my hubby taking a Sunday morning nap last weekend.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, funny, here is my hubby taking a nap with the kitties!
Click to expand...


----------



## sunnybutterfly

hennalady said:


> Another Video:


How funny, so, so cat like.


----------



## hennalady

Right??? Did I mention I LOVE CATS!!!!


sunnybutterfly said:


> hennalady said:
> 
> 
> 
> Another Video:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How funny, so, so cat like.
Click to expand...


----------



## sunnybutterfly

Hi. Thought I would share a photo of my boy Cosmo. He is a lilac burmese and it very vocal and outgoing. Loves a cuddle and doesn't really care who does the cuddling. Having said that, if I'm around he chooses me. which is nice of him considering I feed him. He loves getting into cars and has gone for a surprise ride with people from time to time when he gets in open windows and goes to sleep in the back.


----------



## hennalady

He is beautiful!! A car kitty huh. My Cleo used to ride in the back window and growl at all the dogs barking at her. Ok, maybe a kid or two too....


----------



## sunnybutterfly

hennalady said:


> He is beautiful!! A car kitty huh. My Cleo used to ride in the back window and growl at all the dogs barking at her. Ok, maybe a kid or two too....


He is a very hard cat to ignore, if you try he just sits on your chest and squawks at you. Nose to nose. Then sheds hair everywhere. He has some nice habits, NOT.


----------



## hennalady

And you wouldnt trade him for the world!!!


----------



## sunnybutterfly

hennalady said:


> And you wouldnt trade him for the world!!!


Nah. Well maybe........no. :roll:


----------



## hennalady

Ah ha!!!


----------



## Needleme

hennalady said:


> AWWWWW, I just want to tickle their cute little tummys and toes!!! Thanks for sharing Needleme! You get an A+


Aww-- thanks!


----------



## omaj

I love all your cat/hubby/pictures. they're all cute. Wouldn't it be a boring world without our cats?


----------



## Needleme

omaj said:


> I love all your cat/hubby/pictures. they're all cute. Wouldn't it be a boring world without our cats?


Yes, it sure would. They are so amusing and entertaining! Love your picture too. Pretty kitty!


----------



## hennalady

Needleme said:


> omaj said:
> 
> 
> 
> I love all your cat/hubby/pictures. they're all cute. Wouldn't it be a boring world without our cats?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, it sure would. They are so amusing and entertaining! Love your picture too. Pretty kitty!
Click to expand...

Ditto ditto.


----------



## omaj

Thanks, that's Lucky. I found him running along side a road when he was tiny. He's such a wonderful cat. Talks to me all the time.


----------



## cricket074

This is a pic of his royal majesty Runes Von Odin, Odie for short, sitting at the table"reading" the newspaper.


----------



## omaj

OMG!!! How adorable..


----------



## Needleme

cricket074 said:


> This is a pic of his royal majesty Runes Von Odin, Odie for short, sitting at the table"reading" the newspaper.


Oh, so regal. Good morning, Your Magesty.


----------



## hennalady

I bow to the King!!


----------



## Needleme

I have a question-- do you "free feed" your cats or feed them once a day? My kitties seem to be eating a LOT and I am worried they might get too fat.


----------



## Joanna88

I have two black/white Mogs,mother and son,mother is on my lap now,she just loves the computer. The video hilarious,it recently won Ad.of the year ...well deserved.


----------



## hennalady

I keep dry food out all the time.


Needleme said:


> I have a question-- do you "free feed" your cats or feed them once a day? My kitties seem to be eating a LOT and I am worried they might get too fat.


----------



## omaj

I keep food out at all times. One cat is fat, but, she's cute. Never goes outside, but, the others are in and out and none of them are overweight. They get canned food once a day, then the rest of the time it is dry.


----------



## Needleme

Thanks-- that's what I do, too. The two kitties have dry food and water bowls of their own-- I mean, I put two out of everything because I don't want them to feel competitive for food or water. Once a day, I split a can of wet food on two little plates for them. Oh, they love their wet food! When I pop the can, they meow and circle like crazy. Sometimes I even heat it up just a little to make it warm! Spoiled, right?


----------



## hennalady

No more than the rest of ours. Mine hears the "Treats" shake from the other end of the house and comes running. Its funny because 1/2 the time it is only tylenol or vitamins for me.... But she has a treat then anyway!


----------



## omaj

I split one can four ways. Always, the first thing I do when I get up. They all sit there and watch me, one jumps on the counter, one sits on the table and watches me, then I take the one off the counter and the other one gets fed on the table. Yes, I would say they are spoiled.
The only reason I split one can between them is, they just lick the gravy off and that's all they want. Then, the resident stray comes in and finishes off what they left.. Funny. I laugh at them all the time..


----------



## finn55

cricket074 said:


> This is a pic of his royal majesty Runes Von Odin, Odie for short, sitting at the table"reading" the newspaper.


>^..^< His Highness Odie looks as though he's saying:"OK, who took the sports section?!" >^..^< Carol and Fennel


----------



## hennalady

Here are a couple cute ones in my picture stash.... Nope, Not my kittys, just cute


----------



## omaj

Cute. Whoever does the captioning on all those cat pictures is so clever.


----------



## hennalady

I agree! I just found that one a day or 2 ago. The middle one is supposed to move as she laughs but isnt for some reason....


omaj said:


> Cute. Whoever does the captioning on all those cat pictures is so clever.


----------



## SylviaC

Here are a couple of pics of Penelope deVille.
She was just a few months old when I got her 16 years ago on Dec23rd. My son had her but was working out of town and so she came to me while he was away and never went back. 

Some of my stash is in an old stereo console that was gutted many years ago. I was sorting and she jumped right in. Notice the white whiskers? She has 3 pure white ones only on her right side.

Penny has hated my GD from day 1. My middle son lived with me for a few years, then moved in with his girlfriend and they had my GD. So, next time she saw my son, he was carrying my GD and I think she was totally jealous and has never forgiven GD for stealing my son away. That is the only thing I can think of for her behaviour, she changed that day.


----------



## SylviaC

tintin63 said:


> I'm sure I saw my Black cat amongst that lot.lol
> 
> My link
> http://www.siliconhell.com/madcat/index.htm


That is a cute site, thanks for posting it.
Great idea.


----------



## omaj

She's beautiful./ Cats are so unique about their feelings. I have one that loves a couple of people that come to visit. He jumps on their laps and loves them, then other people he totally ignores. Go figure. 
I think they are definitely jealous, so, that might be the case with that kitty.


----------



## hennalady

Oh my!! She looks like Cleo!! What a beauty. Thanks for sharing! She did not like kids either....


----------



## finn55

sunnybutterfly said:


> hennalady said:
> 
> 
> 
> Another Video:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How funny, so, so cat like.
Click to expand...

 >^..^< Loved the video -- Felix used to try that, too. I can only imagine what FENNELICIOUS would do. He'd most likely have me wrapped up! >^..^< Carol and Fennel


----------



## cricket074

omaj said:


> She's beautiful./ Cats are so unique about their feelings. I have one that loves a couple of people that come to visit. He jumps on their laps and loves them, then other people he totally ignores. Go figure.
> I think they are definitely jealous, so, that might be the case with that kitty.


Jealous or "all knowing" A not so nice person came to my house and Odie wouldn't go near, but most everyone who looks like a belly rubber gets a lapful of cat as soon as they sit. :lol:


----------



## hennalady

cricket074 said:


> omaj said:
> 
> 
> 
> She's beautiful./ Cats are so unique about their feelings. I have one that loves a couple of people that come to visit. He jumps on their laps and loves them, then other people he totally ignores. Go figure.
> I think they are definitely jealous, so, that might be the case with that kitty.
> 
> 
> 
> Jealous or "all knowing" A not so nice person came to my house and Odie wouldn't go near, but most everyone who looks like a belly rubber gets a lapful of cat as soon as they sit. :lol:
Click to expand...

Cats have good People Instincts. I ALWAYS listen to my cats advise.... :thumbup: The know stuff......


----------



## jacki.reynolds3

My baby Angel, Not so much angel!


----------



## jacki.reynolds3

Then The Good One


----------



## jacki.reynolds3

That was the Lazy Good One,ooops.


----------



## hennalady

Absolutely gorgeous!! Thanks for sharing. We loooooovvveee Kittys 

Ok Kids, get your giggle on for this one!! I would not believe it if I had not seen it!


----------



## omaj

Sorting through pictures and found this one of BAby, doing a balancing act on the hangers in my closet..


----------



## omaj

She's so beautiful. She looks like my SAmantha that passed away last year.. I miss her so much.
I have so many cat pictures I've often thought of making a cat calendar.


----------



## hennalady

You should make the calendar for yourself!! HP.com or Michaels both have free projects templates. I am sure there are many other sites too! Yup, Baby looks like a troublemaker!!


----------



## kareo

Check out vistaprint.com you can load up your pictures for a calendar and pay basically for the shipping. They always have coupons and freebies.


----------



## hennalady

Here is the link to make one for free and you can print it or save it:
http://www.hp.com/hho/hp_create/calendars-standard_monthly-cal_holidays_retro.html?ref=calendars-standard_monthly
See ya later Omaj


----------



## omaj

Wow, thanks for the information.. You guys are just plain SMART!! Thanks..


----------



## omaj

I found BAby while golfing at a course called Tannenbaum, down south of me in Arkansas. He came out on the green where we were putting, doing his kneading thing. Dirty, starved, but, latched right on to me.. What choice did I have but to bring him home? He's such a funny cat and always into something.


----------



## christine 47

The video is a tv advert for cravendale milk.
Our 2 cats brother and sister Maisie and Paddy. Their usual sleeping pose is on their backs with their legs in the air - very elegant.


----------



## hennalady

Aw...Maisie looks kind of like my Miss Macey!!


----------



## omaj

They're so beautiful. I esp. love the calico. My daughter has one and she is the sweetest cat you just about ever saw. three of mine also do the back sleeping thing. Funny...


----------



## hennalady

LOL. I wish I could sleep that well


----------



## omaj

Don't you though? It's strange to me that some cats do that and others never do. I guess it's the same as with people. I totally can't sleep on my back, while others snore away!!


----------



## hennalady

:roll:
http://my.greasy.com/hennaladykim/hmmm_dont_know_work.html
:thumbup: Br sure to scroll mouse around the image.....


----------



## omaj

That's pretty cute.. Someone had sent me that before, but, anything to do with cats, I can look at over and over. 
I made, what I call, a cat condo for a stray that showed up at my house last winter. He slept in it all winter, but, when spring came and he started coming into the house, he wouldn't touch it this winter. I finally gave it to a man that has a lot of cats hanging around. It's easy if you know anyone that needs a cat or dog shelter. Also cheaper than trying to buy a ready made house.. They are expensive!!


----------



## hennalady

What a great way to recycle too! (BTW:Miss Macey loves to watch that kitty!)


----------



## omaj

Do you have any ideas why Buddy won't use it this year? He would lie down in front of it, but, just would not go in.


----------



## hennalady

Cats are fickle.......


----------



## omaj

I know,they will sleep in one spot for months, then abandon that and go on to something else.. I just hated to get rid of the condo, but, he just would not go in it.. Now, he sleeps on a rug, between some boxes and covered over with a piece of plywood and another rug.. Go figure. He doesn't like to stay in the house over night.


----------



## hennalady

Maybe he has a girlfriend... LOLOLOL


----------



## omaj

No, he has been neutered and all his shots. That's the first thing I do, I haven't seen any other cats around except my other four and they are all spayed and neutered too. He has such a thiick coat of fur and he's huge. He has turned out to be the sweetest cat. I just let him in whenever he wants in.


----------



## hennalady

Still could have a friend! Im fixed and I still like boys


----------



## omaj

You're too funny!!!


----------



## hennalady

omaj said:


> You're too funny!!!


----------



## omaj

I like your sense of humor


----------



## hennalady

omaj said:


> I like your sense of humor


Well thanks!!! It just kinda spills out.....

:thumbup:


----------



## omaj

No, you're probably very witty. I can't thinkthat fast.. ha ha


----------



## hennalady

I have too much blood sugar thats all!!


----------



## omaj

Ok, I'll take your word for it.. LOL!! Time for wine and 6 oclock news.. Catch you later....


----------



## hennalady

Drink a glass for me!! Hey, Our news just showed a fire rescue team spent 45 minutes of CPR and saved a cat!!!! YAY FIREMEN!!!!


----------



## SylviaC

changed my avatar - I have always loved that photo - just wish I had done my housework before I snapped it...:lol:

Yay firemen!! I agree, that was great to read.


----------



## hennalady

Love the Avatar and the messy house!! It looks like the rest of ours you know...


SylviaC said:


> changed my avatar - I have always loved that photo - just wish I had done my housework before I snapped it...:lol:
> 
> Yay firemen!! I agree, that was great to read.


----------



## omaj

Are you still up?


----------



## hennalady

Another great kitty story to watch 
http://www.petcentric.com/Videos/Video/Snouts-In-Your-Town-Roadrunner-The-Jogging-Cat.aspx?videoid=1315162030001&pctvsid=76e0781b-2f76-47ee-9786-0eeebe5f3033&cat=PetcentricTV&DCMP=EMC-PETC-PETC-Jan12_1


----------



## omaj

Wow, that's amazing. Cats are really much smarter than most people give them credit for.


----------



## SylviaC

Penny escapes from the back yard once in a while and when I go to get her she 'jogs' home and hides - she knows she is not allowed out there but she is a cat after all...
That was a great video, thanks.


----------



## 23607

Here is a web site where just by answering a question about cats (right or wrong) each day you can donate food to shelter cats. A worthwhile daily click for sure!!

http://www.freekibblekat.com/


----------



## jacki.reynolds3

I don't know how you come up with all these links but I'm enjoying them. The ones with meowing get my kitten up to check out what's going on too. He's funny.


----------



## omaj

Well, that's pretty cool. Plus you can learn something.


----------



## hennalady

Thanks CK! I subscribe to this also 


ck said:


> Here is a web site where just by answering a question about cats (right or wrong) each day you can donate food to shelter cats. A worthwhile daily click for sure!!
> 
> http://www.freekibblekat.com/


----------



## hennalady

Miss Macey has to check it out too. I wonder if it is code that only Kittys understand :O LOL


jacki.reynolds3 said:


> I don't know how you come up with all these links but I'm enjoying them. The ones with meowing get my kitten up to check out what's going on too. He's funny.


----------



## hennalady

O.K. I just finished watching Steven Kings "Cats Eye" :O Have any of you seen it?? Classic!!!!!!!


----------



## SylviaC

hennalady said:


> O.K. I just finished watching Steven Kings "Cats Eye" :O Have any of you seen it?? Classic!!!!!!!


Not a Steven King fan I'm afraid. Is it a horror story?


----------



## jacki.reynolds3

I'm a Stephen King fan, but have missed that one. I wonder if there is a dvd out yet with netflix or an audio/digital book. Is it like Cujo except with a seet little kitty?


----------



## 23607

Here is a website where you can request a free pet safety kit.
http://www.aspca.org/about-us/free-aspca-stuff/free-pet-safety-pack.aspx

Sticker for home telling fire personnel there are animals inside and the number to pet poison control.


----------



## Abbie-Emmie

My profile pic shows my two beautiful girlz, Abbie & Emmie - they're 8 years old now; they adopted me 3 years ago from the local shelter. They are the sweetest !


----------



## hennalady

Awesome!!! We need these! Thanks so much for the link


ck said:


> Here is a website where you can request a free pet safety kit.
> http://www.aspca.org/about-us/free-aspca-stuff/free-pet-safety-pack.aspx
> 
> Sticker for home telling fire personnel there are animals inside and the number to pet poison control.


----------



## hennalady

Try checking around, prolly find it on Hulu or netflix or somewhere... Yes there is a shall we say, "Interesting Kitty" involved. Not a Cujo style...Here is a Trailer for it:
http://www.matttrailer.com/stephen_kings_cats_eye_1985
.
Here is a link to download it:
http://thepiratebay.org/torrent/6175661



jacki.reynolds3 said:


> I'm a Stephen King fan, but have missed that one. I wonder if there is a dvd out yet with netflix or an audio/digital book. Is it like Cujo except with a seet little kitty?


 :thumbup:


----------



## jacki.reynolds3

I'll have to check my Netflix. I like his movies and this one sounds good. Thanks.


----------



## hennalady

Found a new kitty pattern;
http://sites.google.com/site/sahahne/
I think I have to make this now... or next... or soon anyway! LOL


----------



## jacki.reynolds3

Got an error on pages for trailer.

Seen Pattern for kitty afghan. I got the pattern, but it's a little advanced for me at this time. Maybe someday.It's real cute though. I'll have to give it a try.


----------



## hennalady

Really? I just tried it again and it worked on Internet explorer and Safari?? Weird.. As for the Afghan, I love it but have not looked at the pattern yet. I am still trying to get through evil kitty wash cloth  Had to rip out 18 of 36 rows...  I will succeed if it kills me!! LOL



jacki.reynolds3 said:


> Got an error on pages for trailer.
> 
> Seen Pattern for kitty afghan. I got the pattern, but it's a little advanced for me at this time. Maybe someday.It's real cute though. I'll have to give it a try.


 :evil:


----------



## kangaroo

hennalady said:


> Someone said "We should have a forum on cats" So.... I will start it off with this. The next person must add something and so on...
> O.K. GO-
> Be sure to click the video!! It is hilarious!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbup:


Meet our two kitties, well not so much kitties miss maggipie is 15 and mr snow is 9.Wewould all be lost without our beloved pets


----------



## Stardragon

It is my great pleasure to introduce you to the Moneypenny Quartet - named in honour of Miss Moneypenny aka Imzadi who passed over the rainbow bridge when she was only 8 months old. They are all rescue cats, all under the age of 2 and spoilt rotten (as they should be)!
Alfie belongs to my daughter and the rest are all mine! Moushka is the only little girl and she rules the house with a tiny Russian Blue paw of iron! Isky is megagentle - his mumma was a Birman. Merlymuffinman is a healing cat - if anyone is hurting he loves them better.


----------



## jacki.reynolds3

That's evil Kitty at work! He's everywhere.

I got Internet explorer, have to try it again. Been having trouble with some sites. It's very picky lately. It's a safe site I assume?.


----------



## jacki.reynolds3

I love those kitties in the window!


----------



## Mad Max's Mother

I am allowed to live with Mad Max - he is a semi feral rescue cat - pale ginger with attitude - should be a full red head - he is about 6 months old now and heading to the vet next week for the necessary snip and to be microchipped - he has nerve damage to his spine due to his mother dropping him out of a window as a kitten so he will be a house cat. We got him at 9 weeks old complete with fleas worms etc. He has us well trained - we know who is boss. Anne


----------



## hennalady

Well aren't you lucky that Mad Max loves you so much!! What a pretty boy he is!


----------



## hennalady

According to my Norton, yes.


jacki.reynolds3 said:


> That's evil Kitty at work! He's everywhere.
> 
> I got Internet explorer, have to try it again. Been having trouble with some sites. It's very picky lately. It's a safe site I assume?.


----------



## hennalady

Thanks so much for letting us meet your beautiful Kittys!! Where do you all come up with such Great Names??? I want to see more!!! YA Kittys!
I just found an adorabe cat tea cozy pattern at http://www.craftown.com/crochet/pat82.htm
And a kitty toy too! At
http://www.craftown.com/crochet/baz3.htm


----------



## hennalady




----------



## SallyAnn

hennalady said:


> Found a new kitty pattern;
> http://sites.google.com/site/sahahne/
> I think I have to make this now... or next... or soon anyway! LOL


That is * so * cute! I saved it on my "to do" list....


----------



## SallyAnn

Mad Max's Mother said:


> I am allowed to live with Mad Max - he is a semi feral rescue cat - pale ginger with attitude - should be a full red head - he is about 6 months old now and heading to the vet next week for the necessary snip and to be microchipped - he has nerve damage to his spine due to his mother dropping him out of a window as a kitten so he will be a house cat. We got him at 9 weeks old complete with fleas worms etc. He has us well trained - we know who is boss. Anne


He looks EXACTLY like my dear little Max Factor that passed away at age 3. He was such a neat kitty! I miss him!!


----------



## hennalady

Merlot Muffin Moneypenny Cannon 'Muffy' What a name. Still makes me giggle...


----------



## jacki.reynolds3

My 1 1/2 yr old kitten is named Angel, but tonight he's known as MonsterBoy.He's dumped my dinner tray, gotten into my yarn and wants to sit in my lap.


----------



## hennalady

So, you have been neglecting Angel huh????? LOL Dont you just LOVE it when they are needy for your love?


jacki.reynolds3 said:


> My 1 1/2 yr old kitten is named Angel, but tonight he's known as MonsterBoy.He's dumped my dinner tray, gotten into my yarn and wants to sit in my lap.


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## jacki.reynolds3

His schedule and mine don't usually match. HA-HA. I still love the little monster, he's lucky.


----------



## hennalady

Dont we all! My baby girl is actually figuring out not to play with my yarn when I am looking!!! Not bad for 6 months old


jacki.reynolds3 said:


> His schedule and mine don't usually match. HA-HA. I still love the little monster, he's lucky.


----------



## jacki.reynolds3

I think it must be an instinct. seems like they all like it. Even Marquis who isn't bothered by much. Oh boy, here he comes. Marquis got his name as it means nobleman. He thinks he is royalty. He was just a stray that wandered up here almost 6 ys ago. He won't leave.


----------



## omaj

We don't find them, they find us..... I have five of them...


----------



## hennalady

QUITE TRUE Jeannie! Oh, I got yesterdays email on here!! LOLOLOL


----------



## Nanny Mon

I dont have a cat but I do have my little doggie Max, but here's a pic for you.


----------



## omaj

That's so cute.. I love dogs, but, can't have both,


----------



## hennalady

Thats great monica!! Thanks for sharing! I found a new kitty square in crochet today:
http://cache.lionbrand.com/cgi-bin/faq-search.cgi?store=/stores/eyarn&faqKey=346


----------



## jacki.reynolds3

That's a cute cat face pattern. I collect cat motifs hoping some day I'll make a pillow with them. My house is decorated with cats of all kinds, but mainly the live ones. They are very people oriented and they come out when I have visitors.Some of them know to bring treats. Talk about spoiled!lol.


----------



## hennalady

LOL


----------



## jacki.reynolds3

Boy can I relate to that one. At least once a day my little Angel says that.


----------



## Nanny Mon

In like this one too.


----------



## jacki.reynolds3

Looks a little like Angel when he was a baby. He was almost all white, now he's quite dark except for white muzzle, toes and tail tip.


----------



## SallyAnn

hennalady said:


> Thats great monica!! Thanks for sharing! I found a new kitty square in crochet today:
> http://cache.lionbrand.com/cgi-bin/faq-search.cgi?store=/stores/eyarn&faqKey=346


thank you so much for sharing this pattern link. I have got to make some of these!


----------



## hennalady

Check here, there are 3-4 on this post if you follow it through http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-43730-1.html


jacki.reynolds3 said:


> That's a cute cat face pattern. I collect cat motifs hoping some day I'll make a pillow with them. My house is decorated with cats of all kinds, but mainly the live ones. They are very people oriented and they come out when I have visitors.Some of them know to bring treats. Talk about spoiled!lol.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Nanny Mon

hennalady said:


> Check here, there are 3-4 on this post if you follow it through http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-43730-1.html
> 
> 
> jacki.reynolds3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's a cute cat face pattern. I collect cat motifs hoping some day I'll make a pillow with them. My house is decorated with cats of all kinds, but mainly the live ones. They are very people oriented and they come out when I have visitors.Some of them know to bring treats. Talk about spoiled!lol.
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbup:
Click to expand...

Excellent .... loved it .... made me laugh.


----------



## hennalady

Some new videos for ya:





LOLOLOL


----------



## jacki.reynolds3

Hennalady, I'm hooked on the Mean Kitty videos. Mean Kitty is so much like my favorite Cat of all timmes Tigger. He was an orange tabby with gold eyes and so much like Mean Kitty. He even played fetch and spoke on command. I sure do miss that boy. He was my first cat and as a dog person (then), he got raised like he was a dog. I honestly didn't know any bettter.


----------



## hennalady

Scary kitty


----------



## jacki.reynolds3

Where do you come up with these things.


----------



## hennalady

jacki.reynolds3 said:


> Where do you come up with these things.


On accident! Scary kitty is a pattern i saw!!!!!!!


----------



## jacki.reynolds3

I'll stick to Mean Kitty. I'm about to make a scary kitty out of my little Angel. He brought me my eye drops. Cute Huh? What else is he into.


----------



## hennalady

LOL. Me too!! My darling Miss Macey is the biggest klepto on the planet!!!!


jacki.reynolds3 said:


> I'll stick to Mean Kitty. I'm about to make a scary kitty out of my little Angel. He brought me my eye drops. Cute Huh? What else is he into.


 :evil:


----------



## HennaLadyKim

Cute





Too Cute


----------



## jacki.reynolds3

HennaLadyKim said:


> Cute
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Too Cute
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On the 1st link did you watch talking kitten, I'm New. ROFLMAO!!! Now I can start my day. Thanks Hennaladykim.


----------



## HennaLadyKim

YUP, I posted them!!! Good ones huh! There is a Husky on there that talks named Mishka. Check him out when you have time!!


jacki.reynolds3 said:


> HennaLadyKim said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cute
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Too Cute
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On the 1st link did you watch talking kitten, I'm New. ROFLMAO!!! Now I can start my day. Thanks Hennaladykim.
> 
> 
> 
> :XD: :XD: :XD:
Click to expand...


----------



## HennaLadyKim

Singing cats:
http://www.youtube.com/channels?feature=feed-promo
Cute. Ok this one MIGHT be fake but maybe not???!?!?!!


----------



## jacki.reynolds3

Your killing me. I got Marquis, the maine **** to say Mama. He come to me in the after noon looks up and says "mama". Time for dinner? "Yes".. 

My 1st Cat would meow on command. When ever he wanted to play fetch, he'd rub against my leg and meow. I'd ask if he wanted to play fetch and he'd meow as if to say Yes. Yes he did know how to play fetch, He'd bring me a toy, meow, chase toy and bring it back and set it at my feet and meow all over again.

Now the kitten Angel is learning to say Mama cause he sees Marquis gets treats when he talks.


----------



## HennaLadyKim

Nice!! I do believe they understand our words. My Cleopatra (RIP) had to say "OUT" to be let out. Did not take her long to figure that one out  LOL


jacki.reynolds3 said:


> Your killing me. I got Marquis, the maine **** to say Mama. He come to me in the after noon looks up and says "mama". Time for dinner? "Yes"..
> 
> My 1st Cat would meow on command. When ever he wanted to play fetch, he'd rub against my leg and meow. I'd ask if he wanted to play fetch and he'd meow as if to say Yes. Yes he did know how to play fetch, He'd bring me a toy, meow, chase toy and bring it back and set it at my feet and meow all over again.
> 
> Now the kitten Angel is learning to say Mama cause he sees Marquis gets treats when he talks.


----------



## Elaineanne

Loving the pictures of cats but how about some of dogs.


----------



## HennaLadyKim

OK, but this is CATS page LOL. How about making a Calling all dog lovers page  I dont dislike dogs, they just might scare our kittys on this following    But, if you have a nice doggy to share we dont mind. I did a search above and there are dog lover links on here as well!!
http://www.knittingparadise.com/search.jsp?q=dogs&u=&s=0



Elaineanne said:


> Loving the pictures of cats but how about some of dogs.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Kelly2011

hennalady said:


> Still could have a friend! Im fixed and I still like boys


Oh, that's hysterical! :lol:


----------



## jacki.reynolds3

Dogs WITH cats? My dog, my best girl passed 1 1/2 yrs ago, that's why I got Angel. Thought Marquis could use a little female kitten. Turned out to be a boy and Marquis loves him, but not so much since Angel got bigger. I tried to keep a chihuahua about 1 yr ago. Angel said no way, and drove the dog out of here. Poor little dog was a nervous wreck when I found him a new home. I usually call Angel Monster Boy. I think you can see why. I really would like another dog.


----------



## Kelly2011

jacki.reynolds3 said:


> Dogs WITH cats? My dog, my best girl passed 1 1/2 yrs ago, that's why I got Angel. Thought Marquis could use a little female kitten. Turned out to be a boy and Marquis loves him, but not so much since Angel got bigger. I tried to keep a chihuahua about 1 yr ago. Angel said no way, and drove the dog out of here. Poor little dog was a nervous wreck when I found him a new home. I usually call Angel Monster Boy. I think you can see why. I really would like another dog.


As you can see from my avatar, my puppy and kitten love each other and play and sleep together. However, they came into the house around the same time when they were both quite young, so neither had had time to establish in their minds that it was THEIR territory. I think it's probably easier to introduce a new cat into a situation where there is already a dog, rather than the other way around. You can teach dogs to accept other critters into their "pack," but cats have a mind of their own! :roll:


----------



## omaj

I just finished knitting this cute little head band. What do you think?


----------



## HennaLadyKim

Very nice Jeanie!! You have been busy!! I think you need to put this on a special page all by herself!!! So everybody can see


----------



## jacki.reynolds3

I really like that. I made some but not as wide not as pretty. Like yours better. Can you send me pattern? it doesn't look to hard, Is the bow hard to do?


----------



## jacki.reynolds3

omaj, she's right, you should probably put it under pictures so more people can see it. It's really good. Thanks for the free sneak preview.


----------



## btibbs70

Here's two I got off the 'Net.


----------



## HennaLadyKim

What is cute about that one for me is Cleopatra LOVED cheese crackers!!! Not cheese, not milk, cheese crackers and nacho doritos! LOL


----------



## HennaLadyKim

Someone finally got that one LOL 


Kelly2011 said:


> hennalady said:
> 
> 
> 
> Still could have a friend! Im fixed and I still like boys
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, that's hysterical! :lol:
Click to expand...


----------



## jacki.reynolds3

That's funny, I caught Marquis in the cheese Doritos yesterday. He's nevere had people food before. Guess he knows what he likes.


----------



## HennaLadyKim

Go figger...


----------



## omaj

Thanks. I had fun doing it.


----------



## omaj

You guys make me feel good.. It only took me a couple of hours and it is sooooo easy... How can I send you the pattern? I got it off knitting on the net site.. The bow is double easy.. Then I was watching golden globes awhile ago, and saw these two ladies with cute narrow bands, so, I sat down and did a couple of those too.. Only took me about 30 minutes.


----------



## omaj

Send me your E mail address and I will E mail you the pattern. It's pretty short. My E mail is [email protected]
Jeanie Moore


----------



## HennaLadyKim

BCC to me too Please...


omaj said:


> Send me your E mail address and I will E mail you the pattern. It's pretty short. My E mail is [email protected]
> Jeanie Moore


 :mrgreen:


----------



## omaj

Ok, will do.. I made my granddaughter on out of green with a pair of fingerless mitts to go with it.. Mailed it to her and don't think she has rec. it yet.. This one will go to another grand daughter in Georgia.. that is , if she likes it..


----------



## HennaLadyKim

well, if Georgia girl declines, I would be happy to have them LOL  ~Kim


omaj said:


> Ok, will do.. I made my granddaughter on out of green with a pair of fingerless mitts to go with it.. Mailed it to her and don't think she has rec. it yet.. This one will go to another grand daughter in Georgia.. that is , if she likes it..


 :idea:


----------



## omaj

The nice thing is, it doesn't take very muc yarn, so, you can use up a lot of scraps..It's better with knitting worsted thoug, otherwise it will turn out too big. The cast on number is 80, but, with a bigger yarn, you can use less cst on.


----------



## jacki.reynolds3

Thanks omaj, got the pattern. your good as its' going to tkt me longer to make it..But I'll have fun trying to do so.


----------



## HennaLadyKim

Thanks Jeanie, got the pattern


----------



## omaj

Ha, that's a funny one... Glad you got the pattern ok.
I saw a similar thing on HSN today. It was just a band without the bow, but, evidently that must be in style..


----------



## kangaroo

These will put a wee smile on your face   i just love umm :thumbup:


----------



## Kelly2011

Gotta love the kittahs!


----------



## jacki.reynolds3

I love those pic's. Made my morning.


----------



## omaj

Don't you love those babies?? Mine make me laugh all the time...


----------



## Kelly2011

omaj said:


> Don't you love those babies?? Mine make me laugh all the time...


I see a fire crackling in the fire place, knitting on the couch, a pet bed close by, and beautiful tuxedo cat all happy and spread out on the coffee table. That picture just makes me happy. I think my blood pressure went down 10 pts. :thumbup:


----------



## omaj

Glad you liked it. That's pretty much how we live in the winter.
They all love the fireplace, and, so do I. I hate being cold and that's just the most wonderful place to be, in front of the fire.


----------



## HennaLadyKim

Thanks for a great start to my day girls!! Off to work I go....


----------



## omaj

Ok Kim, have a wonderful day. I think it might warm up enough for me to play golf around 11:30.


----------



## catzndogz

omaj said:


> Are the kittens persian?


I never let my cats out. They have learned to stay in except one boy goes to the door now and again. It is a dangerous world out there with traffic, weirdos, diseases and wild animals, I could not bear the thought of one of mine not coming back.


----------



## HennaLadyKim

I am lucky. Miss Macey has no interest in going outside!!


----------



## jacki.reynolds3

I too, don't let my guys out. We have a terrible coyote problem and they would not survive the night. My big guy was a stray that wandered up here 5 years ago and he has no desire to go out at all. I am fortunate not to have a door dasher. These guys are to young to leave me. I lost my favorite dog 1 1/2 yrs ago and still hurts to think about her.


----------



## omaj

All of mine but one go out. They love outside. The biggest problem I had was two of them, at different times, got Bob Cat fever. It is spread by ticks that have been on a Bob Cat. It is lethal to housecats. Mine survived but, very costly. I just have to make sure they are doctored for fleas and ticks and that too can be costly for five cats, but, have to do it. 
Look up Bob Cat fever on the computer. It's a word about a mile long.


----------



## smc

Have one cat, who would love to be outside. But can't. Rushes the door all the time. Every time I take the dog out, I put her in the coat closet or in DH's office. She slid past him once without either of us knowing it and about 45 min. later I heard this Meow and opened the door and there she was. Live out in the country and there are too many wild things around.


----------



## omaj

I live in a small town, on a golf course with lots of woods around. I used to obsess about the cats going outside, but, they really are fine going out. They love it and they are not declawed, so, can hold their own with about anything that would harm them. You've heard the song, "the cat came back, the very next day." I have to let them be cats.


----------



## HennaLadyKim

I taught Cleopatra to say "OUT" when she wanted out. It was a hoot, and did not really take her long to learn it. No one would believer me till the saw and heard it themselves!! I wish I had gotten a video now that she is gone . I am working on teaching Macey to talk, as she is very verbal it may be easier to get certain words out of her


----------



## omaj

I believe you. It sounds like BAby is saying out when he wants out. He scratches on the door when he wants in, so, what's not to say he is saying out?? LOL!!


----------



## catzndogz

Here are a few of my babies


----------



## catzndogz

I heard the horrible screams of a neighbourhood cat last year down in the ravine being torn apart by coyotes, it was horrible. The cat lived a few doors down, never to be seen again, poor Mickie.


----------



## HennaLadyKim

What a sad story  Hug all your fur beasties tonight for me 


catzndogz said:


> I heard the horrible screams of a neighbourhood cat last year down in the ravine being torn apart by coyotes, it was horrible. The cat lived a few doors down, never to be seen again, poor Mickie.


----------



## quiltnqueen

I have a cat who plays fetch!


----------



## HennaLadyKim

Very cool!! Cleo and I used to play "Hackey Soccer" so I am trying to teach Miss Macey. She would rather wrestle or play hide and seek & peek-a-boo so far though. So, where is the picture of this beauty??


quiltnqueen said:


> I have a cat who plays fetch!


  :thumbup:


----------



## HennaLadyKim

jacki.reynolds3 said:


> That's a cute cat face pattern. I collect cat motifs hoping some day I'll make a pillow with them. My house is decorated with cats of all kinds, but mainly the live ones. They are very people oriented and they come out when I have visitors.Some of them know to bring treats. Talk about spoiled!lol.


Here is the link to the Kitty Wash cloth patterns..... there are 4=5 I think so far. I just finished Evil kitty.... :mrgreen: :shock:
http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-43730-1.html


----------



## omaj

Those are beautiful kitties.. Do they get along? Mine don't, so, that's some stress, but, if yours do, that must be fun. They are sooo pretty. Don't you just love them?


----------



## HennaLadyKim

Happy Caturday All!!


----------



## Kelly2011

HennaLadyKim said:


> Happy Caturday All!!


So cute! Love these pictures! The cat standing on his hind legs in the first pic looks just like my Tocho. You can tell he's a kitten, because he's still pretty light. As Siamese cats age, they get much darker, at least the ones I've had and do have now did. Tocho's chocolate spots have come in, but the rest of his body is still light. Mandy Kat, who is 17 years old, is very dark all over, but you can still see that she's obviously a Siamese.


----------



## omaj

Good job, Kim. Those are darling..


----------



## HennaLadyKim

O.K. I know its not a cat, but I wanna see if it moves like it is supposed to... Here goes! Tah Dah!!!!!!


----------



## Kelly2011

Jealous? :lol:


----------



## jacki.reynolds3

That's cute , my one boy is shaking his head in aggreement.


----------



## HennaLadyKim

Watch out for this lady!!!! OMG


----------



## jacki.reynolds3

The one on right looks like my Marquis, no wonder he ran away from home and has no desire to leave!


----------



## Kelly2011

:roll:


----------



## jacki.reynolds3

That's adorable!


----------



## omaj

So cute..


----------



## Kelly2011

:lol:


----------



## Nanny Mon

:shock:


----------



## HennaLadyKim

:shock:


----------



## HennaLadyKim

Hey guys, Come and play my new game!!
http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-56982-1.html#989438


----------



## Kelly2011

:wink:


----------



## kangaroo

:lol: ;-)


----------



## kangaroo

Kelly2011 said:


> :wink:


 :lol: :lol:


----------



## HennaLadyKim

:thumbup: :thumbup: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :thumbup:


----------



## btibbs70

Cats like to go fishing, tooooo!


----------



## HennaLadyKim

LOLOLOLOL


----------



## kangaroo

HennaLadyKim said:


> LOLOLOLOL


just luve this cutie


----------



## HennaLadyKim

Happy Valentines day Kitty Style....


----------



## btibbs70

Yet another "Can you find the kitty" picture.


----------



## HennaLadyKim

***** DISCLAIMER: I did not write this....um .. Miss Macey did it....


----------



## Wally-the-bear

HennaLadyKim said:


> ***** DISCLAIMER: I did not write this....um .. Miss Macey did it....


I L O V E T H A T O N E!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## HennaLadyKim

Tee Heee


----------



## jacki.reynolds3

HennaLadyKim said:


> Happy Valentines day Kitty Style....


How else can they tell us they love us?


----------



## jacki.reynolds3

HennaLadyKim said:


> ***** DISCLAIMER: I did not write this....um .. Miss Macey did it....


That's it, blame it on the kitty.


----------



## HennaLadyKim

jacki.reynolds3 said:


> HennaLadyKim said:
> 
> 
> 
> ***** DISCLAIMER: I did not write this....um .. Miss Macey did it....
> 
> 
> 
> That's it, blame it on the kitty.
Click to expand...

Of course! No one dares "Bash" her!!!!!


----------



## omaj

You're bad!!!


----------



## hennalady

You sound surprised!!! LOL


omaj said:


> You're bad!!!


----------



## Wally-the-bear

It's on my desktop now.


----------



## HennaLadyKim

PM me with an email. I have one I cant post here!!! It is my desktop...


Wally-the-bear said:


> It's on my desktop now.


----------



## kangaroo

HennaLadyKim said:


> Tee Heee


 :thumbup:   Luv that one tooooooo


----------



## btibbs70

HennaLadyKim said:


> jacki.reynolds3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HennaLadyKim said:
> 
> 
> 
> ***** DISCLAIMER: I did not write this....um .. Miss Macey did it....
> 
> 
> 
> That's it, blame it on the kitty.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course! No one dares "Bash" her!!!!!
Click to expand...

Watch it bi-ped you're gettin' close to that line *I* don't want you to cross!


----------



## HennaLadyKim

btibbs70 said:


> HennaLadyKim said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jacki.reynolds3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HennaLadyKim said:
> 
> 
> 
> ***** DISCLAIMER: I did not write this....um .. Miss Macey did it....
> 
> 
> 
> That's it, blame it on the kitty.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course! No one dares "Bash" her!!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Watch it bi-ped you're gettin' close to that line *I* don't want you to cross!
Click to expand...


----------



## btibbs70

HennaLadyKim said:


> btibbs70 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HennaLadyKim said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jacki.reynolds3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HennaLadyKim said:
> 
> 
> 
> ***** DISCLAIMER: I did not write this....um .. Miss Macey did it....
> 
> 
> 
> That's it, blame it on the kitty.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course! No one dares "Bash" her!!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Watch it bi-ped you're gettin' close to that line *I* don't want you to cross!
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Stardragon

btibbs70 said:


> Cats like to go fishing, tooooo!


Oh that modern sunbeam pic reminds me of our darling Pippin (big fluffy boy now gone over the Rainbow Bridge) who used to sit as close as possible when i was using the laptop. One night in winter he sat right under the lamp and next thing I see is smoke coming off his head where he'd sat too close to the lamp - poor cat wondered why I was smacking him on the head and yelling for help. Kids called out 'what's wrong' and I answered 'it's ok the cat was on fire but I've put him out now!'

:-D


----------



## sbubbles84

Got tickled at the picture of the cat with the heart-shaped "gift" in the litterbox. Both of my cats have actually done this for me! Here's a picture of the first time it happened! Thought my husband and son were pranking me until I saw Seb actually pee one a couple of weeks later in the litterbox! Talked to the vet about it, and he said it has to do with the shape of their buns and the way they crouch to use the litterbox. Around Christmas time this past year my other cat Osie peed me a heart. He had been particularly bad that day, and my husband said Osie was trying to make up for all the destruction he had caused! Seb's the cat in the laundry basket, (he loves to sit in them,) and Osie is the one that isn't quite able to fit in the paper bag! Love my furry babies--no matter how much trouble they cause!!
Shirley


----------



## btibbs70

OMGoodness. That visual is too much! You caused an explosive burst of laughter to start my day! ...Still chuckling over it  Thank you .


Stardragon said:


> Oh that modern sunbeam pic reminds me of our darling Pippin (big fluffy boy now gone over the Rainbow Bridge) who used to sit as close as possible when i was using the laptop. One night in winter he sat right under the lamp and next thing I see is smoke coming off his head where he'd sat too close to the lamp - poor cat wondered why I was smacking him on the head and yelling for help. Kids called out 'what's wrong' and I answered 'it's ok the cat was on fire but I've put him out now!'
> 
> :-D


----------



## omaj

They are beautiful. Aren't cats just the most wonderful creatures God put on this earth?


----------



## Wally-the-bear

hennalady said:


> Someone said "We should have a forum on cats" So.... I will start it off with this. The next person must add something and so on...
> O.K. GO-
> 
> From Wally the Bear to all the cat lovers out there http://www.woohome.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/08/Star-Trek-Cat-Tower-1.jpg


----------



## HennaLadyKim

Wally-the-bear said:


> hennalady said:
> 
> 
> 
> Someone said "We should have a forum on cats" So.... I will start it off with this. The next person must add something and so on...
> O.K. GO-
> 
> From Wally the Bear to all the cat lovers out there http://www.woohome.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/08/Star-Trek-Cat-Tower-1.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Feel free to send Miss Macey her very own Trekky tower!!!!  Awesome!!!!!
Click to expand...


----------



## btibbs70

omaj said:


> They are beautiful. Aren't cats just the most wonderful creatures God put on this earth?


She's beautiful. She and mine who went before and after her to the RB (Rainbow Bridge) are lolling in the sun somewhere, loving the day.


----------



## HennaLadyKim

kangaroo said:


> HennaLadyKim said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tee Heee
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbup:   Luv that one tooooooo
Click to expand...

ROFLOL....


----------



## HennaLadyKim

Which one 


Wally-the-bear said:


> It's on my desktop now.


----------



## allyt

The video is brilliant. I need to sort my pics out and put some of my two cats on here.


----------



## HennaLadyKim

allyt said:


> The video is brilliant. I need to sort my pics out and put some of my two cats on here.


There are a couple videos if you go through the pages  And YES, please share your kitty with us. We love Kittys.


----------



## Wally-the-bear

HennaLadyKim said:


> Which one
> 
> 
> Wally-the-bear said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's on my desktop now.
Click to expand...

This one! Please excuse the language.


----------



## HennaLadyKim

Wally-the-bear said:


> HennaLadyKim said:
> 
> 
> 
> Which one
> 
> 
> Wally-the-bear said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's on my desktop now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This one! Please excuse the language.
Click to expand...

I have been working on replacing it with POOP...... No luck yet...


----------



## Wally-the-bear

HennaLadyKim said:


> Wally-the-bear said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HennaLadyKim said:
> 
> 
> 
> Which one
> 
> 
> Wally-the-bear said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's on my desktop now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have been working on replacing it with POOP...... No luck yet...
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## omaj

It actually stands for " Ship High In Transit."

It's ok by me if you use it........................ I thought those little smiley things over to the left were faces, but, it's only symbols if you click on them.


----------



## Wally-the-bear

Wally-the-bear said:


> HennaLadyKim said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wally-the-bear said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HennaLadyKim said:
> 
> 
> 
> Which one
> 
> 
> Wally-the-bear said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's on my desktop now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This one! Please excuse the language.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have been working on replacing it with POOP...... No luck yet...
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## btibbs70

omaj said:


> It actually stands for " Ship High In Transit."


I didn't know *any* body else who knew that!The Old English noun scitte meant "purging", and gained the sense of "excrement" around 1580.


----------



## omaj

Ha, looks like you "got 'er done!"


----------



## HennaLadyKim

Why, thanks Wally!!!! Did you "FIX" the other one too???? ROFLMTO


Wally-the-bear said:


> Wally-the-bear said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HennaLadyKim said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wally-the-bear said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HennaLadyKim said:
> 
> 
> 
> Which one
> 
> 
> Wally-the-bear said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's on my desktop now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This one! Please excuse the language.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have been working on replacing it with POOP...... No luck yet...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Wally-the-bear

No , not yet. They are for my eyes only. He, he, he!


----------



## omaj

I also thought it had something to do with when they were shipping something, maybe manure, and they needed to keep it dry, so, shipped it high in the boat to keep it from getting wet.


----------



## jacki.reynolds3

such imaginations. But congrats on the "poop"


----------



## Janeybabes

I would like a couple of kittens as my cat died in November. Can't find any at the moment... the local rescue wants £80 each without neutering or injections which is too much
Jane


----------



## jacki.reynolds3

I'd almost like to send you my Monster Boy, but I don't like making enemies. LOL


----------



## btibbs70

Janeybabes said:


> I would like a couple of kittens as my cat died in November. Can't find any at the moment... the local rescue wants £80 each without neutering or injections which is too much
> Jane


Too bad you don't live around here. Kitties come broken (aka fixed) with shots. Litter mates are 2 for the price of 1. 
Hope you can soon share you home with a fur baby or two.


----------



## jacki.reynolds3

There's a private shelter here that was doing two fer one. I just got a coupon for free spay/neuter in mail too. Threw it out as mine are already done. I too hope you can find some new babies. There's nothing like a home with a cat or two. So sorry for your loss. I know how bad that hurts. I'm sure you'll find you one, maybe already fixed too. Always seems to be too many without a good home.


----------



## hennalady

I finished Evil Kitty Washcloth!!!!!! My first ever following of a pattern and not changing it!!! YAY!!!


----------



## HennaLadyKim

Either he is really smart and can read Russian, or he is Russian. Either way he is adorable


----------



## omaj

My big cat, Buddy, has disappeared. I'm just heart sick about it. I've looked everywhere I can think to look and no sign of him.


----------



## HennaLadyKim

OMG!!!!!! Really??????????? He will be back, dont worry. He loves you and knows where you are. I am reassured that Miss Macey has a chip... Keep me posted


----------



## Needleme

Dear St. Anthony, please come around
Buddy is lost and he must be found.

Please keep us posted. I pray he will turn up, and I am heartsick for you.


----------



## Wally-the-bear

HennaLadyKim said:


> Why, thanks Wally!!!! Did you "FIX" the other one too???? ROFLMTO
> 
> http://homemadeobsessions.blogspot.com/2011/06/crochet-coraline-inspired-cat-pattern.html
> I thought you might like this .


----------



## omaj

Thanks so much. He's a stray that has been around here for a couple of years, and it's not likely that he ran away, because he just kind of roamed the neighborhood. He would come in the house and sleep most of the day and I would just like to have him come back. I didn't realize how attached to him I have become. St Anthony usually listens and sometimes I don't even have to ask.


----------



## HennaLadyKim

Wally-the-bear said:


> HennaLadyKim said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why, thanks Wally!!!! Did you "FIX" the other one too???? ROFLMTO
> 
> http://homemadeobsessions.blogspot.com/2011/06/crochet-coraline-inspired-cat-pattern.html
> I thought you might like this .
> 
> 
> 
> I have that pattern link!!! Adorable! Will go nice with my "Evil Kitty" Wash cloth  :thumbup: :thumbup:
Click to expand...


----------



## pb54116

hennalady said:


> Someone said "We should have a forum on cats" So.... I will start it off with this. The next person must add something and so on...
> O.K. GO-
> Be sure to click the video!! It is hilarious!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbup:


Here are my two babies. Bobby (age 13) is the gray and white; Peekaboo (age 16-3/4) is the calico.


----------



## 23607

I said a prayer to St. Francis, patron of animals, for Buddy.


----------



## omaj

Thankyou so much. I'm trying to get it in my mind that it was his time to leave me and I did everything in my power to give him food, shelter, comfort and companionship while he was with me. I know he loved me and I'm really trying to not be completely broken hearted over his leaving. I just hope he didn't suffer whatever happened to him. That's my worse thought.


----------



## HennaLadyKim

Think positive... My thoughts are with you Omaj. Huggggsssssssssssss ~Kim And Miss Macey


----------



## omaj

Thanks so much. That's comforting to know that there are other people out there that have gone through the same thing and survived it. It sure hurts though, doesn't it? 
I was just thinking about someone picking him up, then, I thought, people dump cats, they don't pick them up!!


----------



## 23607

No, I have nine cats because somehow they find me and I pick them up! Keep the faith and remember all the good times. Buddy looks like such a happy guy - he should be home soon.


----------



## HennaLadyKim

Beautiful!!!!!



pb54116 said:


> hennalady said:
> 
> 
> 
> Someone said "We should have a forum on cats" So.... I will start it off with this. The next person must add something and so on...
> O.K. GO-
> Be sure to click the video!! It is hilarious!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> Here are my two babies. Bobby (age 13) is the gray and white; Peekaboo (age 16-3/4) is the calico.
Click to expand...


----------



## omaj

Thanks for being so positive. That really makes me feel good.


----------



## HennaLadyKim

I posted a cute kitty pattern today http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-58767-1.html
:thumbup:


----------



## HennaLadyKim

omaj said:


> Thanks for being so positive. That really makes me feel good.


We are here for you....


----------



## PaTriciaD

My cat is a rescued stray from my local WalMart parking lot, thus his name is Wally, sure am glad I picked him up that day


----------



## HennaLadyKim

PaTriciaD said:


> My cat is a rescued stray from my local WalMart parking lot, thus his name is Wally, sure am glad I picked him up that day


I am sure Wally is happy you did too!!!  Do you have a picture to share???


----------



## pb54116

My cat, Pud, showed up in our yard one day, stayed for about five years, went out one day and didn't come back. My cat, Sparky, came to us in the fall of 2004 and then one day in the spring of 2008, he went out and never came back. I still cry when I think of Sparky; he really was like a child to me. It's the not knowing what happened that really haunts you.


----------



## HennaLadyKim

pb54116 said:


> My cat, Pud, showed up in our yard one day, stayed for about five years, went out one day and didn't come back. My cat, Sparky, came to us in the fall of 2004 and then one day in the spring of 2008, he went out and never came back. I still cry when I think of Sparky; he really was like a child to me. It's the not knowing what happened that really haunts you.


I am sorry for your loss..


----------



## omaj

Boy, that is the truth. It's the not knowing that's driving me nuts. He was here about two years, showed up, like yours, in my yard. It took me a long time to get him to come near me, but, he turned out to be the most loving cat. He would jump up on my lap and just love on me. Won my heart.


----------



## omaj

Good news. I just went out to get some wood for the fire and there sat Buddy. He has definitely been somwhere that he couldn't get back home. Limping, but, no other signs of trauma. He was not interested in food, which makes me think someone was feeding him, but, then he appears after dark, which also makes me think someone knew where he belongs.
I may go into criminology!! Thanks for all your prayers and well wishes and good thoughts. I love you all.
Jeanie


----------



## HennaLadyKim

YAYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sedg

Here is Teddy, our 3 1/2 year old ragdoll boy.


----------



## omaj

He[s so beautiful..


----------



## HennaLadyKim

Teddy is soooooo beautiful! I don't think the box thing is limited to cats..... Remember at Christmas when the kids played with the box the toy came in??? Or....


----------



## HennaLadyKim

omaj said:


> Good news. I just went out to get some wood for the fire and there sat Buddy. He has definitely been somwhere that he couldn't get back home. Limping, but, no other signs of trauma. He was not interested in food, which makes me think someone was feeding him, but, then he appears after dark, which also makes me think someone knew where he belongs.
> I may go into criminology!! Thanks for all your prayers and well wishes and good thoughts. I love you all.
> Jeanie


 :thumbup:


----------



## sedg

Yes, you are absolutely right - boxes are not for cats only - lol


----------



## sedg

Thank you - he's our little pride and joy.


----------



## HennaLadyKim

sedg said:


> Yes, you are absolutely right - boxes are not for cats only - lol


i am reluctant to say this because I dont want to offend anyone else, but I think your kitty is the prettiest so far!!! Shhhhh... Don't tell anyone, especially my Miss Macey! LOL :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## sedg

Oh that is soooooooooooo funny. lol


----------



## sedg

This is such a wonderful idea - a place devoted to our kitties. They are all so beautiful.


----------



## HennaLadyKim

sedg said:


> This is such a wonderful idea - a place devoted to our kitties. They are all so beautiful.


I couldnt agree more!!!


----------



## sedg

I LOVE your avatar - it's a hoot.


----------



## HennaLadyKim

Thanks!!! She has her own page here. If you want to pick the song you think she is hearing you can contribute your thoughts here: http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-48334-1.html and see other ideas...


sedg said:


> I LOVE your avatar - it's a hoot.


 :roll:


----------



## sedg

Ohhhhh, I LOVE those guys.


----------



## HennaLadyKim

sedg said:


> Ohhhhh, I LOVE those guys.


Dont get me started!!!! I had a 2 hour conversation today about Damian alone!!! LOLOLOLOL


----------



## sedg

lol - what a sweetheart he is!!!!! Actually, they are all pretty easy on the eyes.


----------



## HennaLadyKim

sedg said:


> lol - what a sweetheart he is!!!!! Actually, they are all pretty easy on the eyes.


I am a Youtube subscriber to them...... Need I say more??


----------



## sedg

ha ha ha Good for you - that is AWESOME.


----------



## pb54116

omaj said:


> Good news. I just went out to get some wood for the fire and there sat Buddy. He has definitely been somwhere that he couldn't get back home. Limping, but, no other signs of trauma. He was not interested in food, which makes me think someone was feeding him, but, then he appears after dark, which also makes me think someone knew where he belongs.
> I may go into criminology!! Thanks for all your prayers and well wishes and good thoughts. I love you all.
> Jeanie


Wonderful!! Whenever my Bobby is gone for longer than he should be, I wonder if he may have gotten stuck in somebody's garage and had to wait 'til it was opened again to get out. Then again, he's so fat That I wonder if he has another home where he's fed, too.


----------



## omaj

That is one gorgeous cat...


----------



## sedg

omaj said:


> That is one gorgeous cat...


Thank you so much. He's quite the guy. lol


----------



## omaj

Trip to the vet with Buddy. 230.00 later!! He had a temp of 103, so, they did every test they could do to find out what the problem is. Even an X-ray to see if one spot was a BB gun shot. Negative for that, feline leukemia, Bob Cat fever. He is anemic, so have antibiotics and some kind of vitamins to give him. Hope he comes around soon. He was soooo good at the vets.


----------



## sedg

Awwww get better soon, Buddy. We are thinking of you.


----------



## HennaLadyKim

Hugggggsssss from Miss Macey


----------



## HennaLadyKim

OK Kids, go here and get yourself a fish bowl, a cat or puppy, a bee or whatever for your computer... Be sure to torture, i mean PLAY with your kittys with it LOLOL I got Felix for Miss Macey!!
http://www.smart-central.com/SillyStuff/SillyStuff.htm
My Norton Security approved it!


----------



## HennaLadyKim

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-58951-1.html


----------



## HennaLadyKim

YAY its Caturday!!


----------



## HennaLadyKim

I hope everyones kittys are all getting better....


----------



## Northernrobin

hennalady said:


> So, my friend was able to get some pics of Miss Macey and I thought I'd share with you all.. She is my new rescue after loosing my girl Cleocatra. She is helping my heart heal, but she is a HANDFULL! RIP Cleo.


Hennalady.I have 2 Maine **** cats and your Macey..the tail sure looks familiar..just like a Maine **** cat tail.


----------



## Northernrobin

while we are on the subject of cats..and kitty litter..I used to use "yesterday's news" but now am totally hooked on useing "the world's best Kitty Litter"..its corn based..pricey but saves you a bundle cause it lasts forever..its clumping and very very good for odor control. I get the multi cat formula just take out the clumps and keep using. They recommend changing monthly..but if you have more than one box..you can get more out of it than that. Took some to the kennel lady with my cats and she was blown away by this product..she said that it is the world's best...am guessing she has used a lot of different kinds..she had some cats of her own too. I tried the wheat based one..but the corn is better.


----------



## HennaLadyKim

OMG! That might explain how big she is getting so fast! She is now 7 months old and getting bigger by the day  I have her on Grain Free Dry Food, she doesn't like the wet stuff, like Cleo was on and she likes it. As for the litter, they told me when I rescued her I have to use the clay till she is one. I cant wait for that day!! I hate non clumping litter :O Will you share your kitty pictures too Northernrobin ???


Northernrobin said:


> hennalady said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, my friend was able to get some pics of Miss Macey and I thought I'd share with you all.. She is my new rescue after loosing my girl Cleocatra. She is helping my heart heal, but she is a HANDFULL! RIP Cleo.
> 
> 
> 
> Hennalady.I have 2 Maine **** cats and your Macey..the tail sure looks familiar..just like a Maine **** cat tail.
Click to expand...


----------



## Northernrobin

well, I deleted the ones the breeder gave me from my desk top..have to take more or do a search, not likely to happen soon as I am in a knitting frenzy..with socks..maybe later. I did not get kittens but older cats..it was cheaper, but the reason I did was that I was afraid our bouncy Golden Retriever would accidentally hurt a tiny kitten. 

I have to say that they are the prettiest cats I have ever waited on. One has a huge ruff, the others a tabby with a truly magnificent coat..even the vet commented.


----------



## HennaLadyKim

Anybody allergic to kittys but wants to snuggle one??? Here is a great free pattern from Bernat:
http://www.bernat.com/pattern.php?PID=3989


----------



## 23607

omaj said:


> Trip to the vet with Buddy. 230.00 later!! He had a temp of 103, so, they did every test they could do to find out what the problem is. Even an X-ray to see if one spot was a BB gun shot. Negative for that, feline leukemia, Bob Cat fever. He is anemic, so have antibiotics and some kind of vitamins to give him. Hope he comes around soon. He was soooo good at the vets.


Hope Buddy is soon on he mend!!!


----------



## sedg

ck said:


> omaj said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trip to the vet with Buddy. 230.00 later!! He had a temp of 103, so, they did every test they could do to find out what the problem is. Even an X-ray to see if one spot was a BB gun shot. Negative for that, feline leukemia, Bob Cat fever. He is anemic, so have antibiotics and some kind of vitamins to give him. Hope he comes around soon. He was soooo good at the vets.
> 
> 
> 
> Hope Buddy is soon on he mend!!!
Click to expand...

Awwwwww soooooo cute.


----------



## 23607

Thanks, just had to post pics of my babies - have never seen an ugly cat. Your baby is gorgeous!


----------



## omaj

The kitties are beautiful. Buddy seems to be doing better. I have four pills left to give him , but, he is eating now and slept outside last night. I let him in this morning to feed him and he's sacked out on the daybed in the sunroom. I think he must have had an infection where I pulled a tick off him.


----------



## sedg

ck said:


> Thanks, just had to post pics of my babies - have never seen an ugly cat. Your baby is gorgeous!


What a lovely compliment. Thank you.


----------



## HennaLadyKim

I saw an ugly cat!!! It was a Hairless. EEEEEeeewwwww 


ck said:


> Thanks, just had to post pics of my babies - have never seen an ugly cat. Your baby is gorgeous!


----------



## 23607

My girlfriend raises them - they are so ugly, they are cute!!


----------



## HennaLadyKim

I guess we will have to agree to disagree on this one. YUK!


ck said:


> My girlfriend raises them - they are so ugly, they are cute!!


----------



## 23607

HennaLadyKim said:


> I guess we will have to agree to disagree on this one. YUK!
> 
> 
> ck said:
> 
> 
> 
> My girlfriend raises them - they are so ugly, they are cute!!
Click to expand...

You are right - I will never get one - I do adopt her folds. I just love the "no ears" kittens.


----------



## sedg

ck said:


> HennaLadyKim said:
> 
> 
> 
> I guess we will have to agree to disagree on this one. YUK!
> 
> 
> ck said:
> 
> 
> 
> My girlfriend raises them - they are so ugly, they are cute!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are right - I will never get one - I do adopt her folds. I just love the "no ears" kittens.
Click to expand...

Awwwwwwwww Look at those eyes.....


----------



## HennaLadyKim

Ditto!!!!!!!!!!!!!


sedg said:


> ck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HennaLadyKim said:
> 
> 
> 
> I guess we will have to agree to disagree on this one. YUK!
> 
> 
> ck said:
> 
> 
> 
> My girlfriend raises them - they are so ugly, they are cute!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are right - I will never get one - I do adopt her folds. I just love the "no ears" kittens.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Awwwwwwwww Look at those eyes.....
Click to expand...


----------



## catzndogz

Hope the antibiotics kick in fast so he can feel better soon.


----------



## omaj

He's doing better... Still walking funny, but, I think he is going to be ok. He's the most loving ct I ever saw. I know he was a kitten in the wild, but, he has very much adopted to my way of [email protected]!!!


----------



## HennaLadyKim

Well the king certainly looks comfy!


----------



## PaTriciaD

HennaLadyKim said:


> PaTriciaD said:
> 
> 
> 
> My cat is a rescued stray from my local WalMart parking lot, thus his name is Wally, sure am glad I picked him up that day
> 
> 
> 
> I am sure Wally is happy you did too!!!  Do you have a picture to share???
Click to expand...

Soon i hope, waiting on new camera


----------



## HennaLadyKim

PaTriciaD said:


> HennaLadyKim said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PaTriciaD said:
> 
> 
> 
> My cat is a rescued stray from my local WalMart parking lot, thus his name is Wally, sure am glad I picked him up that day
> 
> 
> 
> I am sure Wally is happy you did too!!!  Do you have a picture to share???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Soon i hope, waiting on new camera
Click to expand...

I look forward to seeing Wally!!


----------



## Angelsmom1

My Marquis was a stray who i'm sure was just lost. He was in good shape and cleans. no fleas or ticks and he'd been wandering in the woods. He came up to my door. After a few days, I let him in and he never left.


----------



## HennaLadyKim

Isnt it cute how they just seem to find us????


----------



## sedg

Angelsmom1 said:


> My Marquis was a stray who i'm sure was just lost. He was in good shape and cleans. no fleas or ticks and he'd been wandering in the woods. He came up to my door. After a few days, I let him in and he never left.


What a lovely, contented kitty.


----------



## Angelsmom1

He's my buddy. I got Angel to keep him company when my dog died. They were best friends and the cat got depressed and I got this brilliant idea to get him a kitten.


----------



## sedg

Well, I think THAT was an awesome idea. Good for you....


----------



## HennaLadyKim

He he he.........


----------



## sedg

Hilarious - lol


----------



## HennaLadyKim

Got another one


----------



## HennaLadyKim

Ditto that! Did it work????????


sedg said:


> Well, I think THAT was an awesome idea. Good for you....


----------



## Angelsmom1

That one in heat reminds me of a gray tuxedo I once had. What a slut. (excuse the language) She constantly slept on her back with her legs wide open. Always sucking up to any male in the house, 2 or 4 legged. Use to joke that we should tie a mattress on her back and let her out to make us some money. She could be so sweet when it served her, but then at other times she'd give you the dirtiest looks. Her name was Daz-e. Sounds like a stripper name.


----------



## HennaLadyKim

LOL


----------



## Angelsmom1

The cats that pick me out are some thing else. Not your typical nice little kitties. I get the cream of the crop. They all get together at night and conspire against me. I feed them once a month, what more could they possibly want?


----------



## HennaLadyKim

Watch out, you're gonna get mail on that one.!!!!!!


Angelsmom1 said:


> The cats that pick me out are some thing else. Not your typical nice little kitties. I get the cream of the crop. They all get together at night and conspire against me. I feed them once a month, what more could they possibly want?


----------



## Angelsmom1

Do they look underfed? They don't look to scrawny to me It's cause they raid the pantry at night. They are trying to drive me crazy. This morning the little one, Angel was chewing on my neck. Of course he said it was my necklace he was after, but why do I have scratches and teeth marks in my neck? Think I need a cat whisperer.


----------



## omaj

Where is the lady that has the cat paintings for an ID. Would like to know where that came from..


----------



## HennaLadyKim

The one that paints cat statues? Or another one???


omaj said:


> Where is the lady that has the cat paintings for an ID. Would like to know where that came from..


----------



## Angelsmom1

Think I missed that one. Does she have special powers of understanding these creatures.
Hi Omaj


----------



## HennaLadyKim

LOL


Angelsmom1 said:


> Do they look underfed? They don't look to scrawny to me It's cause they raid the pantry at night. They are trying to drive me crazy. This morning the little one, Angel was chewing on my neck. Of course he said it was my necklace he was after, but why do I have scratches and teeth marks in my neck? Think I need a cat whisperer.


----------



## HennaLadyKim

Extreme Fetching by Kitty!
http://icanhascheezburger.com/2011/12/08/funny-pictures-videos-extreme-fetch-cat/?fromVidWidget


----------



## omaj

For her user picture, there is a picture of cartoon cats. I've tried to find her, but, no luck. She was just on the other day.


----------



## HennaLadyKim

Scroll back through your watched topics. Might find her 


omaj said:


> For her user picture, there is a picture of cartoon cats. I've tried to find her, but, no luck. She was just on the other day.


----------



## omaj

That's what I've been trying to do, but, no luck..


----------



## sblp

OMG!! Great stuff!!!


----------



## sedg

Awwwww what a sweet looking kitty.


----------



## Hippie Chick

Cats are great!!!


----------



## Hippie Chick

You're gonna love these!!!!
http://www.buzzfeed.com/animals/awkward-cat-sleeping-positions


----------



## Angelsmom1

Hippy Chick, you seem so familiar.....hmmmmmm.

I found something for SEDG


----------



## Hippie Chick

Shhhhhh... Im hiding LOL


Angelsmom1 said:


> Hippy Chick, you seem so familiar.....hmmmmmm.
> 
> I found something for SEDG


----------



## Hippie Chick

http://www.youtube.com/user/ignoramusky?feature=watch
After the commercial is a great cat video!!!


----------



## btibbs70

OMGoodness, I haven't seen anything so funny in ages. 
I can't believe that cat is soooo oblivious!


----------



## Hippie Chick

You're gonna love these!!!!
http://www.buzzfeed.com/animals/awkward-cat-sleeping-positions


btibbs70 said:


> OMGoodness, I haven't seen anything so funny in ages.
> I can't believe that cat is soooo oblivious!


 :lol:


----------



## budasha

cricket074 said:


> This is a pic of his royal majesty Runes Von Odin, Odie for short, sitting at the table"reading" the newspaper.


He is one gorgeous cat!


----------



## budasha

Hippie Chick said:


> http://www.youtube.com/user/ignoramusky?feature=watch
> After the commercial is a great cat video!!!


Too funny!!!


----------



## sedg

Hippie Chick said:


> Shhhhhh... Im hiding LOL
> 
> 
> Angelsmom1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hippy Chick, you seem so familiar.....hmmmmmm.
> 
> I found something for SEDG
Click to expand...

Ohhhhhh - beautiful. THANK YOU so much.


----------



## Hippie Chick

Sedg, your kitty is soooooo pretty!!!!


sedg said:


> Hippie Chick said:
> 
> 
> 
> Shhhhhh... Im hiding LOL
> 
> 
> Angelsmom1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hippy Chick, you seem so familiar.....hmmmmmm.
> 
> I found something for SEDG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ohhhhhh - beautiful. THANK YOU so much.
Click to expand...

 :thumbup:


----------



## sedg

Thank you. I am QUITE sure that we'll be adding a little female to the mix. She is a sealpoint as well.


----------



## Hippie Chick

My Cleopatra was a chocolate himalayan cat..... Stole my heart the day I rescued her and we had about 10 years together. I miss her every day! She passed in October...Love 'em while you got 'em!!!!.


sedg said:


> Thank you. I am QUITE sure that we'll be adding a little female to the mix. She is a sealpoint as well.


----------



## sedg

OH so sorry to hear that - I KNOW what you mean. I couldn't be without an animal. We have a little poodle as well, but unfortunately she doesn't want to play with Teddy. He is our first ragdoll, and we are hooked.


----------



## Hippie Chick

As it turned out I was led to Miss Macey to rescue shortly after Cleos death. She is a handful for sure, 8 months now, but smart and talkative  Of course she likes to wake me up to watch the sunrise )))) She has really been a blessing to me and my healing....['quote=sedg]OH so sorry to hear that - I KNOW what you mean. I couldn't be without an animal. We have a little poodle as well, but unfortunately she doesn't want to play with Teddy. He is our first ragdoll, and we are hooked.[/quote]


----------



## sedg

She is beautiful and looks very happy. How fortunate you found each other!!!!!


----------



## Hippie Chick

Trust me, she picked me!!!!! I am happy she did 


sedg said:


> She is beautiful and looks very happy. How fortunate you found each other!!!!!


----------



## Angelsmom1

Hippie Chick said:


> You're gonna love these!!!!
> http://www.buzzfeed.com/animals/awkward-cat-sleeping-positions
> 
> 
> btibbs70 said:
> 
> 
> 
> OMGoodness, I haven't seen anything so funny in ages.
> I can't believe that cat is soooo oblivious!
> 
> 
> 
> :lol:
Click to expand...

#2 is my Angel and Marquis, in fact they have taken over my bed together roght now! BAD KITTIES!!!.
The vieo is the funniest thing I've seen in a while. ROFLMAO!


----------



## Chrissy

Needleme said:


> I have a question-- do you "free feed" your cats or feed them once a day? My kitties seem to be eating a LOT and I am worried they might get too fat.


I feed mine 2 - 3 times a day.


----------



## sedg

I know what you mean. Our guy is ALWAYS hungry. He is on wet food and we feed him 3 times a day - mind you he's a big cat.


----------



## ragdoll03

Cravendale Cats--Thumbs


----------



## Angelsmom1

Hippie Chick, Finally get to see the infamous Miss macey. She's beautiful. I went to get a calico and came home with the himalyan. He was supposed to be a she, but was so young we couldn't tell. Now I got a 19 month old BRAT. Can't help but love him though.
I have to feed my critters or the bigger one would eat non stop all day if allowed. He's been on a diet for 2 yrs and has only lost 2 pounds. Now that I control the kibble he has lost 6 pounds and I found he has a back bone and ribs!


----------



## Hippie Chick

Miss Macey is on page 1 of this post!!!! I have her on Grain Free diet. Seems to be doing well. Onery, funny, and I had to get a kid gate to keep her in my room at night!!! She is a hoot 


Angelsmom1 said:


> Hippie Chick, Finally get to see the infamous Miss macey. She's beautiful. I went to get a calico and came home with the himalyan. He was supposed to be a she, but was so young we couldn't tell. Now I got a 19 month old BRAT. Can't help but love him though.
> I have to feed my critters or the bigger one would eat non stop all day if allowed. He's been on a diet for 2 yrs and has only lost 2 pounds. Now that I control the kibble he has lost 6 pounds and I found he has a back bone and ribs!


 :thumbup:


----------



## ragdoll03

Super Cats


----------



## Angelsmom1

There's a lesson to be learned!


----------



## Hippie Chick

Found some great ones to share  ~Kim :thumbup:


----------



## Karie

Oh my!! This thread is already 30 pages long!! I have no picures of my babies although I have three in the house and feed a rotating crew outside. I love them all and they have made my life better by just being.


----------



## sedg

Karie, you just have to get some pictures - LOVE to see your babies.


----------



## Hippie Chick

What can we say, we LOVE kittys!!!







Karie said:


> Oh my!! This thread is already 30 pages long!! I have no picures of my babies although I have three in the house and feed a rotating crew outside. I love them all and they have made my life better by just being.


----------



## mcguire

hennalady said:


> Someone said "We should have a forum on cats" So.... I will start it off with this. The next person must add something and so on...
> O.K. GO-
> Be sure to click the video!! It is hilarious!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbup:


My morning laugh, thanks.


----------



## Hippie Chick

You are welcome mcguire !! There are so many funny things in these 30 pages!!! Feel free to add more 


mcguire said:


> hennalady said:
> 
> 
> 
> Someone said "We should have a forum on cats" So.... I will start it off with this. The next person must add something and so on...
> O.K. GO-
> Be sure to click the video!! It is hilarious!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> My morning laugh, thanks.
Click to expand...

 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Angelsmom1

mcguire said:


> hennalady said:
> 
> 
> 
> Someone said "We should have a forum on cats" So.... I will start it off with this. The next person must add something and so on...
> O.K. GO-
> Be sure to click the video!! It is hilarious!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> My morning laugh, thanks.
Click to expand...

I caught Angel trying to snap his fingers this am. He's pretty good at it. Does that mean he's going to attack me and my cereal in the morning


----------



## Hippie Chick

Maybe he is listening to music in his head???? LOLOLOL


Angelsmom1 said:


> mcguire said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hennalady said:
> 
> 
> 
> Someone said "We should have a forum on cats" So.... I will start it off with this. The next person must add something and so on...
> O.K. GO-
> Be sure to click the video!! It is hilarious!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> My morning laugh, thanks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I caught Angel trying to snap his fingers this am. He's pretty good at it. Does that mean he's going to attack me and my cereal in the morning
Click to expand...


----------



## ragdoll03

These are adorable!

http://holy-cuteness.blogspot.com/2010/02/funny-animal-pictures-with-captions.html


----------



## Hippie Chick

OMG Funny!!!


ragdoll03 said:


> These are adorable!
> 
> http://holy-cuteness.blogspot.com/2010/02/funny-animal-pictures-with-captions.html


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Angelsmom1

Hippie Chick said:


> Maybe he is listening to music in his head???? LOLOLOL
> 
> 
> Angelsmom1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mcguire said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hennalady said:
> 
> 
> 
> Someone said "We should have a forum on cats" So.... I will start it off with this. The next person must add something and so on...
> O.K. GO-
> Be sure to click the video!! It is hilarious!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> My morning laugh, thanks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I caught Angel trying to snap his fingers this am. He's pretty good at it. Does that mean he's going to attack me and my cereal in the morning
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

HIPPY CHICK and DUCK? Don't get it.


----------



## Hippie Chick

Duck is listening to music in his head!!!


Angelsmom1 said:


> Hippie Chick said:
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe he is listening to music in his head???? LOLOLOL
> 
> 
> Angelsmom1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mcguire said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hennalady said:
> 
> 
> 
> Someone said "We should have a forum on cats" So.... I will start it off with this. The next person must add something and so on...
> O.K. GO-
> Be sure to click the video!! It is hilarious!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> My morning laugh, thanks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I caught Angel trying to snap his fingers this am. He's pretty good at it. Does that mean he's going to attack me and my cereal in the morning
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> HIPPY CHICK and DUCK? Don't get it.
Click to expand...


----------



## Angelsmom1

Hippie chick-much better


----------



## kangaroo

Hippie Chick said:


> Found some great ones to share  ~Kim :thumbup:


 :lol:     no words for this one


----------



## Hippie Chick

Keep 'em coming kids!!! Any new pics of your own kitties? Share please! Or another kitty dish cloth not already on here..... Also, someome is looking for this pattern, so if you have it please send a link to the whole pattern! Can only find the corrections... :thumbup:


----------



## samazon

I love these last 2 post LMAO


----------



## Hippie Chick

samazon said:


> I love these last 2 post LMAO


 :thumbup: :XD:


----------



## Purlie Girl

I so enjoyed the pix of your beautiful cats! Bless you and your husband for rescuing the one being abused and for taking in the other unwanted ones. 

I have two cats that were abandoned. They are my babies as my two boys are grown and out of the nest.

Purlie Girl


----------



## Hippie Chick

Got pics to share Purlie Girl[????


Purlie Girl said:


> I so enjoyed the pix of your beautiful cats! Bless you and your husband for rescuing the one being abused and for taking in the other unwanted ones.
> 
> I have two cats that were abandoned. They are my babies as my two boys are grown and out of the nest.
> 
> /quote]
> 
> :XD: :XD:


----------



## Angelsmom1

Hippie Chick if I could have even just the square with the cat on it, I could make an afghan too. Do you have a pattern I could have a copy of?


----------



## Angelsmom1

All my pets are rescues. I think they apprciate you more for saving thier lives. I had a 18 yr old dog that I had for 16 of those years. My big cat marquis loved her so much too. They were cute together.


----------



## Hippie Chick

That pattern is what I am searching for!! I have all the wash cloth kittys here:
http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-43730-1.html
I plan to make these into an afghan if I can get more designs...


Angelsmom1 said:


> Hippie Chick if I could have even just the square with the cat on it, I could make an afghan too. Do you have a pattern I could have a copy of?


 :thumbup:


----------



## Joanna88

I have two black/white non-pedigree butthat is not important in my book,we took Purdy in about 10 years ago as a stray,she soon had three gorgeous kittens,2 female and one male,we found very good homes for the females and kept Oliver....both thoroughly spoiled, Oliver always hears the 

phone before I do...pity I can`t train him to answer it..lol


----------



## granjoy

metallicatz...


----------



## Hippie Chick

That is Crazy Funnyjoyjoyw  Check out this video: Crazy Funny cats








joyjoyw said:


> metallicatz...


----------



## btibbs70

Hippie Chick said:


> That is Crazy Funnyjoyjoyw  Check out this video: Crazy Funny cats
> 
> 
> 
> hilarious.


----------



## granjoy

mellow-out-cat, listening to Stevie Wonder??


----------



## btibbs70

joyjoyw said:


> mellow-out-cat, listening to Stevie Wonder??


Otis Redding? "Sittin' on the dock of the bay..."


----------



## Hippie Chick

Adorable!!Would you like to add both of them to Rockin' Kitty's page??
http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-48334-1.html 
she needs some company 



joyjoyw said:


> mellow-out-cat, listening to Stevie Wonder??


----------



## kangaroo

hennalady said:


> Someone said "We should have a forum on cats" So.... I will start it off with this. The next person must add something and so on...
> O.K. GO-
> Be sure to click the video!! It is hilarious!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbup:


Stamp please


----------



## Hippie Chick

Cute! How about a self packing cat :


----------



## kangaroo

Hippie Chick said:


> Cute! How about a self packing cat :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: Love that one


----------



## granjoy

btibbs70 said:


> joyjoyw said:
> 
> 
> 
> mellow-out-cat, listening to Stevie Wonder??
> 
> 
> 
> Otis Redding? "Sittin' on the dock of the bay..."
Click to expand...

YEAH!! You got it, I was thinking "I just called to say I love you....", but Otis on the dock fits sooo much better!!


----------



## granjoy

Hey, btibbs70, you got any thoughts on this one? Joy

BTW, HennaLadyKim, you wanna introduce these guys to Rockin' Kitty? Could be the start of somethin' beautiful? LOL!!


----------



## Hippie Chick

joyjoyw said:


> mellow-out-cat, listening to Stevie Wonder??


I think it is this song:




open in a new tab and watch the kitty....


----------



## Hippie Chick

Absolutely!!! She needs more friends  AKA Hennalady 


joyjoyw said:


> Hey, btibbs70, you got any thoughts on this one? Joy
> 
> BTW, HennaLadyKim, you wanna introduce these guys to Rockin' Kitty? Could be the start of somethin' beautiful? LOL!!


----------



## granjoy

Hippie Chick said:


> Absolutely!!! She needs more friends  AKA Hennalady
> 
> 
> joyjoyw said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, btibbs70, you got any thoughts on this one? Joy
> 
> BTW, HennaLadyKim, you wanna introduce these guys to Rockin' Kitty? Could be the start of somethin' beautiful? LOL!!
Click to expand...

OK, you had me.....hahaha, in hiding, huh? shhh, I say nothing....


----------



## Lindylou22

This is so nice. I also had a cat for 19 yrs. Mr. Murphy was one of a kind. He left us about 12 yrs ago. He and my poms loved to play together. Thanks for the memories.


----------



## ragdoll03

Cat Invisible Acts

http://www.2dorks.com/invisible_cats.html


----------



## samazon

Those are to cute Ragdoll :lol:


----------



## btibbs70

joyjoyw said:


> Hey, btibbs70, you got any thoughts on this one? Joy


----------



## Hippie Chick

Big Butts is definitely his song!!!


btibbs70 said:


> joyjoyw said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, btibbs70, you got any thoughts on this one? Joy
Click to expand...


----------



## Hippie Chick

Ha Ha I am Ninja Muuuaaaahhhahahahahahahaha


joyjoyw said:


> Hippie Chick said:
> 
> 
> 
> Absolutely!!! She needs more friends  AKA Hennalady
> 
> 
> joyjoyw said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, btibbs70, you got any thoughts on this one? Joy
> 
> BTW, HennaLadyKim, you wanna introduce these guys to Rockin' Kitty? Could be the start of somethin' beautiful? LOL!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> OK, you had me.....hahaha, in hiding, huh? shhh, I say nothing....
Click to expand...


----------



## Hippie Chick

These kittys really like her boyfriend!
Ragdoll kitten give big hugs to my boyfriend (8 weeks old)...


----------



## kangaroo

Hippie Chick said:


> These kittys really like her boyfriend!
> Ragdoll kitten give big hugs to my boyfriend (8 weeks old)...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my funny for today


----------



## Hippie Chick

LOL Yummy


----------



## granjoy

Hippie Chick said:


> Big Butts is definitely his song!!!
> 
> 
> btibbs70 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> joyjoyw said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, btibbs70, you got any thoughts on this one? Joy
> 
> 
> 
> OMG.... now I've got Big Butts goin' round in my head.....arrgh!!
> ((giggle)) ...that round thing in my face....((more giggles))
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Hippie Chick

joyjoyw said:


> Hippie Chick said:
> 
> 
> 
> Big Butts is definitely his song!!!
> 
> 
> btibbs70 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> joyjoyw said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, btibbs70, you got any thoughts on this one? Joy
> 
> 
> 
> OMG.... now I've got Big Butts goin' round in my head.....arrgh!!
> ((giggle)) ...that round thing in my face....((more giggles))
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Here you go then
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOLOLOLOL
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## granjoy

Hava happy day!! :lol: :lol:


----------



## Hippie Chick

:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Hippie Chick

Hippie Chick said:


> joyjoyw said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hippie Chick said:
> 
> 
> 
> Big Butts is definitely his song!!!
> 
> 
> btibbs70 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> joyjoyw said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, btibbs70, you got any thoughts on this one? Joy
> 
> 
> 
> OMG.... now I've got Big Butts goin' round in my head.....arrgh!!
> ((giggle)) ...that round thing in my face....((more giggles))
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Here you go then
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOLOLOLOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I got that wrong..... should have been this onec :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :XD: :XD:
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## btibbs70

Hippie Chick said:


> I got that wrong..... should have been this one :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :XD: :XD:


That's it! That's *exactly* what started stompin' across my brain as soon as I saw _ that_ cat.


----------



## Hippie Chick

I love all the musical kittys! They really should go over to Rockin' Kittys page!! She needs some company! http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-48334-1.html


btibbs70 said:


> Hippie Chick said:
> 
> 
> 
> I got that wrong..... should have been this one :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :XD: :XD:
> 
> 
> 
> That's it! That's *exactly* what started stompin' across my brain as soon as I saw _ that_ cat.
Click to expand...

 :thumbup:


----------



## catzndogz

I am glad you found each other too, sometimes things are meant to be, like Rayne finding us. She is a wonderful addition to our family and I keep waiting on a fight breaking out or a little trouble but so far, I can't believe how accepting they all are of her. I think because she so looked like our big boy Cisco, they were curious and just allowed her to be part of the family because they missed him too.


----------



## hennalady

Angelsmom1 said:


> Hippie Chick if I could have even just the square with the cat on it, I could make an afghan too. Do you have a pattern I could have a copy of?


I finally heard back from them. Here is the link to get the magazine that has the cat afghan (Pg 31 this posting) in it http://store.vogueknitting.com/p-678-knit-simple-2006-winter.aspx :thumbup:


----------



## Angelsmom1

Great, I'll look into that one too. Goody-Goody


----------



## Hippie Chick

She finally responded to my facebook request. You have to but the magazine to get the pattern. But it is not very expensive.


Angelsmom1 said:


> Great, I'll look into that one too. Goody-Goody


----------



## kangaroo

Hippie Chick said:


> She finally responded to my facebook request. You have to but the magazine to get the pattern. But it is not very expensive.
> 
> 
> Angelsmom1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Great, I'll look into that one too. Goody-Goody
Click to expand...

  :thumbup: Ihave been sooooo taken by this  its just pure love ;-) ;-)


----------



## Hippie Chick

Awwwwww....... Im gonna cry! No Im not, Im gonna go put it on my Facebook!!!


----------



## Angelsmom1

Hippie Chick said:


> Awwwwww....... Im gonna cry! No Im not, Im gonna go put it on my Facebook!!!


You do that, I'm gonna cry...


----------



## Hippie Chick

I dont have time to cry, Gotta cook Mr Dons dinner!!


Angelsmom1 said:


> Hippie Chick said:
> 
> 
> 
> Awwwwww....... Im gonna cry! No Im not, Im gonna go put it on my Facebook!!!
> 
> 
> 
> You do that, I'm gonna cry...
Click to expand...


----------



## Angelsmom1

Hippie Chick said:


> I dont have time to cry, Gotta cook Mr Dons dinner!!
> 
> 
> Angelsmom1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hippie Chick said:
> 
> 
> 
> Awwwwww....... Im gonna cry! No Im not, Im gonna go put it on my Facebook!!!
> 
> 
> 
> You do that, I'm gonna cry...
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Makes me miss my doggie, instead I got Angel.Not a fair trade. But don't tell him that.


----------



## Hippie Chick

I know this one is a bit late, but watch it anyway!! LOL PLease...


----------



## Hippie Chick

I know this one is a bit late, but watch it anyway!! LOL PLease...


----------



## Angelsmom1

just watched the New Year video with Angel. He's still looking for cats behind the screen. That's a riot!


----------



## Hippie Chick

This ought to get him going!




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pwl5Qg7iBmg&feature=related


----------



## kangaroo

Hippie Chick said:


> Awwwwww....... Im gonna cry! No Im not, Im gonna go put it on my Facebook!!!


 :thumbup: :thumbup:   Wednesdays funnies :wink:


----------



## Hippie Chick

ROFLMAO!!!


----------



## granjoy

LOVE the speed bumps!! :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## kangaroo

joyjoyw said:


> LOVE the speed bumps!! :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


They are cute :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Hippie Chick

You guys are helping my Migraine! Thanks so much.


----------



## granjoy

bright spark...


----------



## Hippie Chick

Kitty on Bravery:




Kitty on addiction:




Kittys on everything in case you missed it




Hamster Kitty


----------



## Hippie Chick

Ok Girls, they told me there is a cat on this page: Let me know if you find it LOL
http://my.greasy.com/fredo/wednesday_eye_candy_nice_cat.html#comments


----------



## Angelsmom1

Kitty on Addiction- How does he keep juice out of his eyes or from going up his squished nose?

Re: Speed bumps- that's what I have to put up with every night when i want to go to bed. And I'm almost blind. It's a challange just to go to bed.


----------



## kangaroo

Hippie Chick said:


> Ok Girls, they told me there is a cat on this page: Let me know if you find it LOL
> http://my.greasy.com/fredo/wednesday_eye_candy_nice_cat.html#comments


Now thats what i call a tom cat :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:   :wink: :wink: :wink: And Thursdays kitty


----------



## kangaroo

kangaroo said:


> Hippie Chick said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ok Girls, they told me there is a cat on this page: Let me know if you find it LOL
> http://my.greasy.com/fredo/wednesday_eye_candy_nice_cat.html#comments
> 
> 
> 
> Now thats what i call a tom cat :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:   :wink: :wink: :wink: And Thursdays kitty
Click to expand...


----------



## Hippie Chick

Grrrrrrr....


kangaroo said:


> kangaroo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hippie Chick said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ok Girls, they told me there is a cat on this page: Let me know if you find it LOL
> http://my.greasy.com/fredo/wednesday_eye_candy_nice_cat.html#comments
> 
> 
> 
> Now thats what i call a tom cat :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:   :wink: :wink: :wink: And Thursdays kitty
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Isis

And this is our cat, this was taken 2 hrs after we brought her home from the rescue center last year - she's a year old now


----------



## Hippie Chick

She is soooo cute! What is you angels name???


Isis said:


> And this is our cat, this was taken 2 hrs after we brought her home from the rescue center last year - she's a year old now


----------



## catzndogz

Isis said:


> And this is our cat, this was taken 2 hrs after we brought her home from the rescue center last year - she's a year old now


She is a cutie pie.


----------



## Hippie Chick

"I said I wanted a DOG" :shock:


----------



## Angelsmom1

back to the Tom cat- I'll take 2 since I see double any way!


----------



## Angelsmom1

Black Kitten is adorable.


----------



## Hippie Chick

Double the fun!!! Yummy huh???


Angelsmom1 said:


> back to the Tom cat- I'll take 2 since I see double any way!


----------



## Angelsmom1

I don't know, two might do me in..... but what a way to go!


----------



## kangaroo

Angelsmom1 said:


> I don't know, two might do me in..... but what a way to go!


      You girls make me laugh :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Dreamweaver

Hippie Chick said:


> "I said I wanted a DOG" :shock:


And they stopped long enough to take a picture?? Poor thing is an understatement......


----------



## parrotdragon

here's 3 of my fuzzbrats. Griselda Fuzzbutt, Edmund Womble Waggle and Professor Womble Freak.


----------



## parrotdragon

as some of you know we've been having a few earthquakes here in Christchurch, NZ.
I've been trying to tell Freak he would be better hiding under the bed than inside the pillow case!


----------



## parrotdragon

I love this photo of my friend Stace 'the Cat Whisperer' :-D


----------



## btibbs70

Dreamweaver said:


> Hippie Chick said:
> 
> 
> 
> "I said I wanted a DOG" :shock:
> 
> 
> 
> And they stopped long enough to take a picture?? Poor thing is an understatement......
Click to expand...

If you look closely, it appears to be a Photo Shop creation. Remember the racoon carrying the cat? Anohter PS project.


----------



## btibbs70

Why cats purr.
http://www.scientificamerican.com/article.cfm?id=why-do-cats-purr
..."Cats purr during both inhalation and exhalation with a consistent pattern and frequency between 25 and 150 Hertz. Various investigators have shown that sound frequencies in this range can improve bone density and promote healing.

This association between the frequencies of cats' purrs and improved healing of bones and muscles may provide help for some humans...

Because cats have adapted to conserve energy via long periods of rest and sleep, it is possible that purring is a low energy mechanism that stimulates muscles and bones without a lot of energy."


----------



## btibbs70

.


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse

OMGosh all these pictures are AWESOME...
I so do NOT trust those that do NOT like animals..especially cats...
Cause cats know stuff! LOL


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse

OMG woman...cat??????????? what cat????????..
Eye candy yes but cat ...could NOT find it LOL



Hippie Chick said:


> Ok Girls, they told me there is a cat on this page: Let me know if you find it LOL
> http://my.greasy.com/fredo/wednesday_eye_candy_nice_cat.html#comments


----------



## Hippie Chick

ROFLMAO!!!! DITTO THAT!!


CamillaInTheDesert said:


> OMG woman...cat??????????? what cat????????..
> Eye candy yes but cat ...could NOT find it LOL
> 
> 
> 
> Hippie Chick said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ok Girls, they told me there is a cat on this page: Let me know if you find it LOL
> http://my.greasy.com/fredo/wednesday_eye_candy_nice_cat.html#comments
Click to expand...

 :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## Hippie Chick

The 25 most awkward cat sleeping positions as narrated by Needles: 
http://my.greasy.com/nittineedles/25_awkward_cat_sleeping_positions.html


----------



## Dreamweaver

btibbs70 said:


> Dreamweaver said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hippie Chick said:
> 
> 
> 
> "I said I wanted a DOG" :shock:
> 
> 
> 
> And they stopped long enough to take a picture?? Poor thing is an understatement......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you look closely, it appears to be a Photo Shop creation. Remember the racoon carrying the cat? Anohter PS project.
Click to expand...

DUH..... It was 2 AM when I looked. Guess I really should go to bed once in awhile!!!!!!


----------



## Hippie Chick

LOL that is funny!!


Dreamweaver said:


> btibbs70 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dreamweaver said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hippie Chick said:
> 
> 
> 
> "I said I wanted a DOG" :shock:
> 
> 
> 
> And they stopped long enough to take a picture?? Poor thing is an understatement......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you look closely, it appears to be a Photo Shop creation. Remember the racoon carrying the cat? Anohter PS project.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> DUH..... It was 2 AM when I looked. Guess I really should go to bed once in awhile!!!!!!
Click to expand...

 :shock: :shock: :shock:


----------



## Angelsmom1

Hippie Chick said:


> ROFLMAO!!!! DITTO THAT!!
> 
> 
> CamillaInTheDesert said:
> 
> 
> 
> OMG woman...cat??????????? what cat????????..
> Eye candy yes but cat ...could NOT find it LOL
> 
> 
> 
> Hippie Chick said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ok Girls, they told me there is a cat on this page: Let me know if you find it LOL
> http://my.greasy.com/fredo/wednesday_eye_candy_nice_cat.html#comments
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :XD: :XD: :XD:
Click to expand...

I never saw a cat. What cat?


----------



## Angelsmom1

Those photos of black cats with the wild names are great. don't look like photos at all.


----------



## Hippie Chick

Great kitty names parrotdragon!!!


parrotdragon said:


> I love this photo of my friend Stace 'the Cat Whisperer' :-D


 :thumbup:


----------



## kangaroo

Hippie Chick said:


> Great kitty names parrotdragon!!!
> 
> 
> parrotdragon said:
> 
> 
> 
> I love this photo of my friend Stace 'the Cat Whisperer' :-D
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbup:
Click to expand...

Fridays Kitty    [will you pleaseeeeeeeeeeeee pass me the remote


----------



## kangaroo

kangaroo said:


> Hippie Chick said:
> 
> 
> 
> Great kitty names parrotdragon!!!
> 
> 
> parrotdragon said:
> 
> 
> 
> I love this photo of my friend Stace 'the Cat Whisperer' :-D
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbup:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fridays Kitty    [will you pleaseeeeeeeeeeeee pass me the remote
Click to expand...


----------



## Hippie Chick

How cute irene! I am so glad you have gotten into the spirit of this posting


----------



## kangaroo

Hippie Chick said:


> How cute irene! I am so glad you have gotten into the spirit of this posting


    And don,t we have fun   :wink: :wink:


----------



## Hippie Chick

YUP!!


kangaroo said:


> Hippie Chick said:
> 
> 
> 
> How cute irene! I am so glad you have gotten into the spirit of this posting
> 
> 
> 
> And don,t we have fun   :wink: :wink:
Click to expand...


----------



## catzndogz

Hippie Chick said:


> "I said I wanted a DOG" :shock:


Oh poor strangled kitty :-(


----------



## ragdoll03

Talking Cats..Seen before but never get tired of it.


----------



## Hippie Chick

That was adorable! Meow  I raise you one talking back! 



LOL


ragdoll03 said:


> Talking Cats..Seen before but never get tired of it.


----------



## ragdoll03

Hippie Chick said:


> That was adorable! Meow  I raise you one talking back!
> 
> 
> 
> LOL
> 
> 
> ragdoll03 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Talking Cats..Seen before but never get tired of it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't stop laughing! Thanks.
Click to expand...


----------



## Hippie Chick

NEXT!!!


----------



## Edith M

I am so glad Buddy came home. I know how you must have worried. My Tina was an escape artist and got out one day. My grandson found her the next day laying along side the road. She was a good little dog and I miss her. Edith M


omaj said:


> Trip to the vet with Buddy. 230.00 later!! He had a temp of 103, so, they did every test they could do to find out what the problem is. Even an X-ray to see if one spot was a BB gun shot. Negative for that, feline leukemia, Bob Cat fever. He is anemic, so have antibiotics and some kind of vitamins to give him. Hope he comes around soon. He was soooo good at the vets.


----------



## Hippie Chick

Hi Edith, I have sent this on to Omaj as her email is having issues and she is not getting her updates. I will say Thank you for your kind words on her behalf till she gets back online ~Kim


Edith M said:


> I am so glad Buddy came home. I know how you must have worried. My Tina was an escape artist and got out one day. My grandson found her the next day laying along side the road. She was a good little dog and I miss her. Edith M
> 
> 
> omaj said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trip to the vet with Buddy. 230.00 later!! He had a temp of 103, so, they did every test they could do to find out what the problem is. Even an X-ray to see if one spot was a BB gun shot. Negative for that, feline leukemia, Bob Cat fever. He is anemic, so have antibiotics and some kind of vitamins to give him. Hope he comes around soon. He was soooo good at the vets.
Click to expand...


----------



## Hippie Chick

Hippie Chick said:


> NEXT!!!


 Found at http://www.coolavatars.net/animated_avatars.html?page=6


----------



## Edith M

kangaroo said:


> Hippie Chick said:
> 
> 
> 
> She finally responded to my facebook request. You have to but the magazine to get the pattern. But it is not very expensive.
> 
> 
> Angelsmom1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Great, I'll look into that one too. Goody-Goody
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :thumbup: Ihave been sooooo taken by this  its just pure love ;-) ;-)
Click to expand...


----------



## Hippie Chick

Edith M said:


> kangaroo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hippie Chick said:
> 
> 
> 
> She finally responded to my facebook request. You have to but the magazine to get the pattern. But it is not very expensive.
> 
> 
> Angelsmom1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Great, I'll look into that one too. Goody-Goody
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :thumbup: Ihave been sooooo taken by this  its just pure love ;-) ;-)
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

 :thumbup:Kitty Curtains LOL


----------



## kangaroo

hennalady said:


> Someone said "We should have a forum on cats" So.... I will start it off with this. The next person must add something and so on...
> O.K. GO-
> Be sure to click the video!! It is hilarious!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbup:


   Saturday s pussy cats


----------



## Hippie Chick

I love it Irene! Hey wait up, it is Friday here LOL ?????


kangaroo said:


> hennalady said:
> 
> 
> 
> Someone said "We should have a forum on cats" So.... I will start it off with this. The next person must add something and so on...
> O.K. GO-
> Be sure to click the video!! It is hilarious!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> Saturday s pussy cats
Click to expand...

 :mrgreen:


----------



## kangaroo

Hippie Chick said:


> I love it Irene! Hey wait up, it is Friday here LOL ?????
> 
> 
> kangaroo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hennalady said:
> 
> 
> 
> Someone said "We should have a forum on cats" So.... I will start it off with this. The next person must add something and so on...
> O.K. GO-
> Be sure to click the video!! It is hilarious!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> Saturday s pussy cats
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :mrgreen:
Click to expand...


----------



## nillywilly1

Tripper must be in Heaven with my Max and Squeeky, we now have Junior,Molly and Shadow


----------



## Hippie Chick

Hanging out with Cleopatra too, Im sure. Prolly raising terror while waiting for us 


nillywilly1 said:


> Tripper must be in Heaven with my Max and Squeeky, we now have Junior,Molly and Shadow


----------



## ragdoll03

Cat Illusion

http://spectacular-illusions.blogspot.com/2010/10/hidden-rabbit-in-cat-optical-illusion.html


----------



## Hippie Chick

Scary good!~!!


ragdoll03 said:


> Cat Illusion
> 
> http://spectacular-illusions.blogspot.com/2010/10/hidden-rabbit-in-cat-optical-illusion.html


----------



## kangaroo

kangaroo said:


> Hippie Chick said:
> 
> 
> 
> I love it Irene! Hey wait up, it is Friday here LOL ?????
> 
> 
> kangaroo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hennalady said:
> 
> 
> 
> Someone said "We should have a forum on cats" So.... I will start it off with this. The next person must add something and so on...
> O.K. GO-
> Be sure to click the video!! It is hilarious!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> Saturday s pussy cats
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :mrgreen:
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

   Sundays kittens


----------



## btibbs70

Another cat illusion. Concentrate to make it spin to the left and then to the right.


----------



## Hippie Chick

Thats better than I remember drugs being LOLOLOLOLOL Man, that one should come with a warning label!


----------



## Edith M

Wow ! I almost gave up when suddenly the cat changed direction. Amazing. Edith M


----------



## Hippie Chick

I totally missed all the Meowna Lisa, and stuff after the spinning one. Awesome stuff btibbs70!


----------



## ragdoll03

Hippie Chick said:


> I totally missed all the Meowna Lisa, and stuff after the spinning one. Awesome stuff btibbs70!


I'm still laughing at your avatar!!!


----------



## Hippie Chick

I know! Isnt she adorable?? Almost as lovable as Rockin' Kitty... 


ragdoll03 said:


> Hippie Chick said:
> 
> 
> 
> I totally missed all the Meowna Lisa, and stuff after the spinning one. Awesome stuff btibbs70!
> 
> 
> 
> I'm still laughing at your avatar!!!
Click to expand...


----------



## Hippie Chick

:thumbup: :thumbup: :shock: :shock:


----------



## spinangora

Love all the cat pics. Have two, one black called Smoki, a shelter cat and one grey tabby called Sparki, a backyard stray, both entered my world,about age 6 weeks, in summer of 2005 and still happily here. Hope to have them for years to come yet. Not techno savvy, so do not know how to do the picture thing...


----------



## Hippie Chick

Pictures are easy if they are on your computer spinangora. Just hit the reply button, add a message choose a file (The Picture you want to post) and you are on your way to Savy  Cant wait to see your babies!!


spinangora said:


> Love all the cat pics. Have two, one black called Smoki, a shelter cat and one grey tabby called Sparki, a backyard stray, both entered my world,about age 6 weeks, in summer of 2005 and still happily here. Hope to have them for years to come yet. Not techno savvy, so do not know how to do the picture thing...


 :thumbup:


----------



## Hippie Chick

OK, there is no cat in this, it is just too cool not to share with you all!
http://www.youtube.com/watch_popup?v=6Cf7IL_eZ38&vq=medium
But here is a cute adorable kitty!


----------



## ragdoll03

Kitty Cats

http://www.lolcats.com/view/24150-miillllkkkk.html


----------



## ragdoll03

Hippie Chick said:


> OK, there is no cat in this, it is just too cool not to share with you all!
> http://www.youtube.com/watch_popup?v=6Cf7IL_eZ38&vq=medium
> But here is a cute adorable kitty!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Such an adorable kitten


----------



## Hippie Chick

My 3 favs so far....


ragdoll03 said:


> Kitty Cats
> 
> http://www.lolcats.com/view/24150-miillllkkkk.html


----------



## ragdoll03

Surprise kitty, Surprise dog, Evil surprise kitty etc

http://knowyourmeme.com/memes/surprised-kitty


----------



## ragdoll03

Hippie Chick said:


> My 3 favs so far....
> 
> 
> ragdoll03 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Kitty Cats
> 
> http://www.lolcats.com/view/24150-miillllkkkk.html
Click to expand...

There are so many good pics. Good picks.


----------



## Hippie Chick

That is so cute! I remember when Surprise kitty came out LOL Still makes me giggle


----------



## Hippie Chick

Peace Ya all! :thumbup:


----------



## Hippie Chick

Cat Hair on the bedspread,
Cat hair on the chair,
Cat hair in the casserole, 
Cat hair everywhere!
Cat hair on my best coat,
Even on the mouse!
You live and eat and
breathe cat hair,
When cats live in your house.
Author Unknown


----------



## btibbs70

Yep, even brushed cat hair out of the dog today.


----------



## Hippie Chick

O.K., now I can justify stopping Troy to check my email!! Thanks for the chuckle Tibbs 


btibbs70 said:


> Yep, even brushed cat hair out of the dog today.


 :lol: :lol:


----------



## kangaroo

Hippie Chick said:


> O.K., now I can justify stopping Troy to check my email!! Thanks for the chuckle Tibbs
> 
> 
> btibbs70 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, even brushed cat hair out of the dog today.
> 
> 
> 
> :lol: :lol:
Click to expand...


----------



## ragdoll03

Hippie Chick said:


> O.K., now I can justify stopping Troy to check my email!! Thanks for the chuckle Tibbs
> 
> 
> btibbs70 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, even brushed cat hair out of the dog today.
> 
> 
> 
> :lol: :lol:
Click to expand...

Cats Exercising...Look down just a bit. Love the first one

http://www.sodahead.com/fun/solid-proof-that-cats-exercise/question-2179733/?link=ibaf&q=exercise+cat&imgurl=http://www.jhocy.com/galle


----------



## Hippie Chick

LOL 


ragdoll03 said:


> Hippie Chick said:
> 
> 
> 
> O.K., now I can justify stopping Troy to check my email!! Thanks for the chuckle Tibbs
> 
> 
> btibbs70 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, even brushed cat hair out of the dog today.
> 
> 
> 
> :lol: :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Cats Exercising...Look down just a bit. Love the first one
> 
> http://www.sodahead.com/fun/solid-proof-that-cats-exercise/question-2179733/?link=ibaf&q=exercise+cat&imgurl=http://www.jhocy.com/galle
Click to expand...


----------



## Angelsmom1

I disapeare for a day or two and your up to page 40? Where did you come up with that avitar? LOL


----------



## Hippie Chick

Guess you have to read em and find out LOL Glad youre back!


Angelsmom1 said:


> I disapeare for a day or two and your up to page 40? Where did you come up with that avitar? LOL


----------



## Angelsmom1

gonna take me days to get caught up


----------



## Hippie Chick

Bonzai!!!! :XD:


----------



## Hippie Chick

http://holycuteness.com/2012/02/27/this-just-in-mini-horse-makes-friends-with-cat/


----------



## Angelsmom1

Hippie Chick said:


> http://holycuteness.com/2012/02/27/this-just-in-mini-horse-makes-friends-with-cat/


I bet horse would let kitty ride for free.


----------



## Hippie Chick

http://holycuteness.com/2012/02/28/cat-goes-for-a-swim/


----------



## Angelsmom1

You just keep em coming, don't you?


----------



## Hippie Chick

LOL Im a junkie, what can I say LOL


Angelsmom1 said:


> You just keep em coming, don't you?


----------



## Angelsmom1

I WANT ONE!!!!


----------



## Hippie Chick

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-64343-1.html 


Angelsmom1 said:


> I WANT ONE!!!!


----------



## Hippie Chick

"NORA: Practice Makes Purr-fect" - Check the sequel too.




Better than I could play.....


----------



## Hippie Chick

Happy Friday Kids! All the kittys are gearing up for the weekend... :thumbup:


----------



## Angelsmom1

T.G.I.F.
H.C- ready to start a square. Got to dump fish in aquarium and I'm set to pick 1 out.


----------



## sedg

0Here is a picture of our new addition - a sister for Teddy. She's also
a seal point ragdoll - 15 1/2 weeks old. What a terror!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hippie Chick

How cute is she! It looks like Teddy is staring right at her from the avatar too ~:O)


sedg said:


> 0Here is a picture of our new addition - a sister for Teddy. She's also
> a seal point ragdoll - 15 1/2 weeks old. What a terror!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Angelsmom1

Sedge, Reminds me of my Angel when he was that age. He's over 17 months and hasn't slowed down yet. I call him Monster Boy. I had him snipped-he didn't slow down. He turned 1-he didn't sloe down.
That's a great combo Ragdoll. Mine is a Himalyan but he seems to have more siamese in him. They are so cute at that size and age.Wish I had some of his baby pics on computer. These two look identical, even hair length.


----------



## sedg

Angelsmom1 said:


> Sedge, Reminds me of my Angel when he was that age. He's over 17 months and hasn't slowed down yet. I call him Monster Boy. I had him snipped-he didn't slow down. He turned 1-he didn't sloe down.
> That's a great combo Ragdoll. Mine is a Himalyan but he seems to have more siamese in him. They are so cute at that size and age.Wish I had some of his baby pics on computer. These two look identical, even hair length.


Hi Angelsmom, this is a real shocker for me. Teddy has been such a laid back cat and then Muffin comes into the picture. Wasn't prepared for this - lol...Teddy doesn't quite know what to make of her. Your Angel is a doll....Marilyn


----------



## kangaroo

Hippie Chick said:


> Happy Friday Kids! All the kittys are gearing up for the weekend... :thumbup:


     :wink: :wink: :wink:


----------



## kangaroo

sedg said:


> 0Here is a picture of our new addition - a sister for Teddy. She's also
> a seal point ragdoll - 15 1/2 weeks old. What a terror!!!!!!!!!!!!


What a little ball of FUN she looks,blue eyes to melt ones heart :wink:


----------



## Hippie Chick

Ditto that Kangaroo!!


kangaroo said:


> sedg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 0Here is a picture of our new addition - a sister for Teddy. She's also
> a seal point ragdoll - 15 1/2 weeks old. What a terror!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> What a little ball of FUN she looks,blue eyes to melt ones heart :wink:
Click to expand...


----------



## kangaroo

Hippie Chick said:


> Ditto that Kangaroo!!
> 
> 
> kangaroo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sedg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 0Here is a picture of our new addition - a sister for Teddy. She's also
> a seal point ragdoll - 15 1/2 weeks old. What a terror!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> What a little ball of FUN she looks,blue eyes to melt ones heart :wink:
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: Saturdays fun cats


----------



## Hippie Chick

Hey they are twins! :wink: :wink:


----------



## sedg

kangaroo said:


> sedg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 0Here is a picture of our new addition - a sister for Teddy. She's also
> a seal point ragdoll - 15 1/2 weeks old. What a terror!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> What a little ball of FUN she looks,blue eyes to melt ones heart :wink:
Click to expand...

Yes, she's quite the little character - lol


----------



## Angelsmom1

Theres times I wish I could trade in Angel. He just knocked over his food container and theres cat food all over the kitchen. I'd let them clean it up, but then theyd puke in my bed.Look out for Saturday. We had a short reprieve, got more severe weather with more tornados coming. I've collected 3 quarts of water for fish. Gonna be a long night. better go bury my head, wind is picking up again.
p.s. Angel has those blue eyes too. only diffrence I see is that Angel has white feet.


----------



## Hippie Chick

AAAAAAAAAAAAWWWWWWWWWWWWWWwwwwwwww...


----------



## Angelsmom1

Had to update Avatar


----------



## kangaroo

Hippie Chick said:


> AAAAAAAAAAAAWWWWWWWWWWWWWWwwwwwwww...


----------



## Angelsmom1

sedg said:


> Angelsmom1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sedge, Reminds me of my Angel when he was that age. He's over 17 months and hasn't slowed down yet. I call him Monster Boy. I had him snipped-he didn't slow down. He turned 1-he didn't sloe down.
> That's a great combo Ragdoll. Mine is a Himalyan but he seems to have more siamese in him. They are so cute at that size and age.Wish I had some of his baby pics on computer. These two look identical, even hair length.
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Angelsmom, this is a real shocker for me. Teddy has been such a laid back cat and then Muffin comes into the picture. Wasn't prepared for this - lol...Teddy doesn't quite know what to make of her. Your Angel is a doll....Marilyn
Click to expand...

I got a chihuahua for me. He was 18 month long hair tan in color. He had a history of abuse so he needed a little more attention. Angel DID NOT like that. He would trap dog, Tucker in kitch and I was constantly resuing Tucker from the big bad baby cat. Angel was only around 5-6 months. Tucker started peeing in the house and marking everything in the house. Angel won. I found Tucker a good home with an elderly single woman who babies him like he needs. A much better match. Crazy Kitten. One of these days, I will get a dog, just one bigger than angel.


----------



## bookwormju

I have one cat called Tilly who is a semi long haired tortoise shell. She's a real softy now although when she first moved in she was a monster. I rescued her from my garden 3 years ago, she was just skin and bones back then, just lying in the snow with no energy to move so I started to feed her and bring her into my flat. It took 6 months to get her to really accept me and her new home but she's such a happy little cat now, it's so great to see the difference in her.
I just can't understand how some people can chuck their pets out when they've had enough of them.


----------



## btibbs70

It's chilly in the house this morning (61'). McKee doesn't mind the keyboard as long as he can stay warm on my lap.


----------



## sedg

Angelsmom1 said:


> Had to update Avatar


Awwwwwwwwwww sooooooooooo cute..


----------



## sedg

bookwormju said:


> I have one cat called Tilly who is a semi long haired tortoise shell. She's a real softy now although when she first moved in she was a monster. I rescued her from my garden 3 years ago, she was just skin and bones back then, just lying in the snow with no energy to move so I started to feed her and bring her into my flat. It took 6 months to get her to really accept me and her new home but she's such a happy little cat now, it's so great to see the difference in her.
> I just can't understand how some people can chuck their pets out when they've had enough of them.


Tilly is a VERY lucky kitty. It was meant to be.


----------



## Hippie Chick

Good stuff kids! Keep em coming till Admin moves us to another page!! LOLOL :shock:


----------



## bookwormju

A few of my fav cat pics


----------



## bookwormju

I know it's not a cat but I think it's too funny not to share


----------



## sedg

Hilarious - these are GOOD.


----------



## ragdoll03

Just came across this one. Looks real but still not sure.

Michael Jackson Cat


----------



## Hippie Chick

Good ones bookwormju & ragdoll03!! Great way to start my after work time!


----------



## Hippie Chick

NOT a cat.... :thumbup:


----------



## Hippie Chick

I think this Kitty Mommie needs to learn english! I can understand the kitty fine, how about you???


----------



## Hippie Chick

March Official Centerfold! Courtesy of Omaj. Thanks Jeanie!


----------



## Angelsmom1

Love those Micheal Jackson's real or not


----------



## christine 47

a few nights ago I woke up to a very strange sound. Bedroom in total darkness, so I lay there and listened. I suddenly realised what it was. I turned towards my husband and realised Paddy was lying on his pillow, purring and licking his head at the same time. I reached out for my phone and took this photo. Husband woke up but Paddy didnt budge.


----------



## btibbs70

christine 47 said:


> a few nights ago I woke up to a very strange sound. Bedroom in total darkness, so I lay there and listened. I suddenly realised what it was. I turned towards my husband and realised Paddy was lying on his pillow, purring and licking his head at the same time. I reached out for my phone and took this photo. Husband woke up but Paddy didnt budge.


That's the sweetest picture. Kitty loves her human.


----------



## Hippie Chick

christine 47, that is adorable! Miss Macey used to sleep there when she first found me, but now she sleeps curled at the back of my knees.


----------



## Angelsmom1

If I put lotion on my hands, Marquis will lick it off when I am trying to go to sleep. Feels weird


----------



## Angelsmom1

GM Hippie Chick. Having a better day today. Did 1 row of 1 front, 1 back etc. Looks better and easier to do. 1st row is just a tiny bit over 8". How'd you do. See you on e-kail


----------



## Hippie Chick

Angelsmom1 said:


> GM Hippie Chick. Having a better day today. Did 1 row of 1 front, 1 back etc. Looks better and easier to do. 1st row is just a tiny bit over 8". How'd you do. See you on e-kail


I started over after I sent you the BooBoo pic. It is looking good. After a blow out with Mr D I was able to get a couple rows in before I crash landed last night. Its looking good though. No Boo Boos this time around, and is at 81/4 inch so I am good with that!


----------



## ragdoll03

Cat Bed Cat Brain

http://beachpets.com/wrdpr/tag/cat-humor/


----------



## Hippie Chick

Nice, i like this one...


ragdoll03 said:


> Cat Bed Cat Brain
> 
> http://beachpets.com/wrdpr/tag/cat-humor/


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Angelsmom1

EXACTLY! Only that looks like my baby Tigger from several years ago. (R.I.P.) I can see him doing just that ROFLMAO!!!


----------



## Hippie Chick

Trust me girls and boys, CUTE!


----------



## Angelsmom1

Hippie Chick said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2TC4jG43GcE&feature=uploademail
> Trust me girls and boys, CUTE!


Just as funny the 2nd time! Great one. My poor cat is looking behind desk for the other kitty.(little idiot)


----------



## Hippie Chick

Angelsmom1 said:


> Hippie Chick said:
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2TC4jG43GcE&feature=uploademail
> Trust me girls and boys, CUTE!
> 
> 
> 
> Just as funny the 2nd time! Great one. My poor cat is looking behind desk for the other kitty.(little idiot)
Click to expand...

Im waiting to play it for Macey till Mr D gets up...


----------



## YvonneZ

I had to quit keeping fish, he got so good at fishing....


----------



## Hippie Chick

LOL


----------



## Angelsmom1

YvonneC, your giving my little one ideas. I have 3 fish tanks. I'm waiting to hear a splash during the night!


----------



## Hippie Chick

Cute!!


----------



## maryrose

hi ladies, all of your cats look sooooo cute! thank you for sharing your pics.


----------



## Hippie Chick

Feel free to add too maryrose 


maryrose said:


> hi ladies, all of your cats look sooooo cute! thank you for sharing your pics.


----------



## maryrose

hi hippie chick, i don't have any pets. my hubby is very allergic to them. but i enjoy looking at other people's pets. my friend has 2 cats.


----------



## Hippie Chick

maryrose said:


> hi hippie chick, i don't have any pets. my hubby is very allergic to them. but i enjoy looking at other people's pets. my friend has 2 cats.


Awww, I am sorry


----------



## maryrose

hi hippie chick, that's okay. i don't feel bad about not having a pet. they're cute though. my sister has 2 cats. i'm visiting my friend this coming week, so i'll get to pet her cats. her cats know me.


----------



## kangaroo

hennalady said:


> Someone said "We should have a forum on cats" So.... I will start it off with this. The next person must add something and so on...
> O.K. GO-
> Be sure to click the video!! It is hilarious!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbup:


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:    :wink: :wink: :wink:


----------



## maryrose

hi kangaroo, cute pics.


----------



## samazon

To cute :lol:


----------



## YvonneZ

All this could have been avoided had only someone explained the physics of static and styrofoam to the cat...


----------



## Hippie Chick

ROFLOL


----------



## Angelsmom1

HILARIOUS!!! THAT'S A GOOD ONE, YVONNEC


----------



## Hippie Chick

What is it about cats and styrofoam anyway????


----------



## YvonneZ

Angelsmom1 said:


> HILARIOUS!!! THAT'S A GOOD ONE, YVONNEC


Thanks 

There is never a dull moment around here with our bunch, always into something.


----------



## Angelsmom1

YvonneZ said:


> Angelsmom1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> HILARIOUS!!! THAT'S A GOOD ONE, YVONNEC
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks
> 
> There is never a dull moment around here with our bunch, always into something.
Click to expand...

I came home today and Marquis was on cabinet, had eaten almost half a loaf of bread and proceeded to give it back to me, if you know what I mean. Nice kitty. YUK...


----------



## kangaroo

YvonneZ said:


> All this could have been avoided had only someone explained the physics of static and styrofoam to the cat...


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:    thats a good one .


----------



## kangaroo

hennalady said:


> Someone said "We should have a forum on cats" So.... I will start it off with this. The next person must add something and so on...
> O.K. GO-
> Be sure to click the video!! It is hilarious!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbup:


Saturdays cutes


----------



## Hippie Chick

How adorable!!! I found some new ones too  LOLLOLOOLOL :XD:


----------



## kangaroo

Hippie Chick said:


> How adorable!!! I found some new ones too  LOLLOLOOLOL :XD:


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: love the one on the loo :thumbup:


----------



## YvonneZ

Like I said, never a dull moment


----------



## YvonneZ

Awww, that one with the birdies is so cool!


----------



## btibbs70

Hippie Chick said:


> How adorable!!! I found some new ones too  LOLLOLOOLOL :XD:


Is this a sink on top of the toilet?!?


----------



## Angelsmom1

Why is it cats like to sleep in bathroom sinks. All my cats have done that at some point and 1 still does it now, even though he doesn't fit


----------



## YvonneZ

Angelsmom1 said:


> Why is it cats like to sleep in bathroom sinks. All my cats have done that at some point and 1 still does it now, even though he doesn't fit


The coolness of the porcelain is why mine do it I think, because they only do it in the hotter months.


----------



## Angelsmom1

My sinks are not porcelin and they do it all year round. Marquis also drinks from the faucet. It's like he's waiting for the water to come out. Silly Boy.


----------



## Hippie Chick

LOL


----------



## Hippie Chick

Guard your toothbrush!


----------



## Angelsmom1

Hippie Chick said:


> Guard your toothbrush!


Caught Angel and Marquis watchin' yer video's. ROFLMAO!


----------



## Hippie Chick

hahahahahahahahahaaha


----------



## BarbaraSD

Those look like the geese my cousin had (white) and once when it got out it chased a lady down the street. Goose was mean and would bite/pinch your legs.



misslovebug said:


> MrsO said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> misslovebug said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have 3 cats. All of them have been rescued in some way. The black cat is called Abbey and lived wild in the woods around our house for the entire time we have lived here. Tilly is the tabby cat. My husband caught some local idiots swinging her by her tail so brought her home as she was only kitten. We put up posters locally but no-one ever claimed her. That was about 10yrs ago! The grey one is Booboo. He's my baby. We've had him for nearly 4yrs now. He was from a local animal rescue shelter. He was found dumped in a cardboard box beside a local motorway with his mum and 4 brothers when he was about a week old.
> The other pictures are of my other babies
> 
> I'll have to post my babies later from home. But I wanted to comment on the geese. They look like they're marching to you in formation. So cute!
> xx
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The geese are nicknamed the hooligans lol Are you familiar with the film Reservoir Dogs? This is what my hubby says they look like lol
> xx
Click to expand...


----------



## Hippie Chick

To this day my adult daughter is afraid of geese from the park we used when she was a little girl. They were meanies....


BarbaraSD said:


> Those look like the geese my cousin had (white) and once when it got out it chased a lady down the street. Goose was mean and would bite/pinch your legs.
> 
> 
> 
> misslovebug said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MrsO said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> misslovebug said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have 3 cats. All of them have been rescued in some way. The black cat is called Abbey and lived wild in the woods around our house for the entire time we have lived here. Tilly is the tabby cat. My husband caught some local idiots swinging her by her tail so brought her home as she was only kitten. We put up posters locally but no-one ever claimed her. That was about 10yrs ago! The grey one is Booboo. He's my baby. We've had him for nearly 4yrs now. He was from a local animal rescue shelter. He was found dumped in a cardboard box beside a local motorway with his mum and 4 brothers when he was about a week old.
> The other pictures are of my other babies
> 
> I'll have to post my babies later from home. But I wanted to comment on the geese. They look like they're marching to you in formation. So cute!
> xx
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The geese are nicknamed the hooligans lol Are you familiar with the film Reservoir Dogs? This is what my hubby says they look like lol
> xx
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## BarbaraSD

Peggi said:


> Loved this, thank you! I don't have a cat now, but I did have one for nineteen years, her name was "Tripper". She has been gone for six years and every once in a while I hear her in the middle of the night roaming the house.


Can't you get another cat? I truly feel pets are so important in a home. They make us less lonely even if there are others living with us.


----------



## Angelsmom1

Plus all the health benefits.I can't be without at least 2.


----------



## BarbaraSD

ck said:


> Here is a website where you can request a free pet safety kit.
> http://www.aspca.org/about-us/free-aspca-stuff/free-pet-safety-pack.aspx
> 
> Sticker for home telling fire personnel there are animals inside and the number to pet poison control.


Thank you for this link.


----------



## BarbaraSD

We lost one cat to what we suspect was a coyote. We adopted a beautiful calico cat (Callie) who has learned not to go out. Only problem (?) with her is she rarely leaves my bedroom although she has a whole house to explore. It makes it difficult for her to keep her weight down.



jacki.reynolds3 said:


> I too, don't let my guys out. We have a terrible coyote problem and they would not survive the night. My big guy was a stray that wandered up here 5 years ago and he has no desire to go out at all. I am fortunate not to have a door dasher. These guys are to young to leave me. I lost my favorite dog 1 1/2 yrs ago and still hurts to think about her.


----------



## Angelsmom1

Barbarasd, you've got and had beautiful family members. I'm sure in time your new kitty will get curious about what goes on in other rooms and will slowly come out to see what's going on. She's a beuty. I wanted a Calico, but when I went to pick her up, some one beat me to her. I got "stuck" with a Himalayan instead. He's something. Almost 17 months and shows no sign of slowing down abd being a lazy cat. He's always into something. But I and his "big brother" couldn't do with out him. He's very entertaining.


----------



## BarbaraSD

I don't know. We've had Callie for 2 (3?) years now and she still prefers my bedroom. Granted, we also have a cat and a dog, and she has adventured upstairs a few times, but not very often.



Angelsmom1 said:


> Barbarasd, you've got and had beautiful family members. I'm sure in time your new kitty will get curious about what goes on in other rooms and will slowly come out to see what's going on. She's a beuty. I wanted a Calico, but when I went to pick her up, some one beat me to her. I got "stuck" with a Himalayan instead. He's something. Almost 17 months and shows no sign of slowing down abd being a lazy cat. He's always into something. But I and his "big brother" couldn't do with out him. He's very entertaining.


----------



## BarbaraSD

catzndogz said:


> I heard the horrible screams of a neighbourhood cat last year down in the ravine being torn apart by coyotes, it was horrible. The cat lived a few doors down, never to be seen again, poor Mickie.


Thankfully, I didn't hear anything when we lost Herman, but to this day I still shudder at the thought of his last moments and the pain he was in. The sad thing is I was gone and Herman liked to go out, but really preferred to be inside, and my niece forgot to make sure he was in and he spent the night out--his last time.


----------



## Angelsmom1

My neighbor just went through that. husband accidently let cat out, never to be found. It makes me shudder of what may have happened to him. I'm lucky,One mine just wandered up at 6-7 months old. I took him in and he has no desire to go out any more. He's very people oriented and always wants to be where the sction is.


----------



## BarbaraSD

Janeybabes said:


> I would like a couple of kittens as my cat died in November. Can't find any at the moment... the local rescue wants £80 each without neutering or injections which is too much
> Jane


That's too bad it is so expensive to get a rescue kitten. They are defeating their job by costing so much. Maybe look in the newspaper? Isn't kitten season soon approaching?


----------



## BarbaraSD

omaj said:


> My big cat, Buddy, has disappeared. I'm just heart sick about it. I've looked everywhere I can think to look and no sign of him.


I am so sorry to hear that. Maybe he has found a new home where the person really needs someone to love. He probably didn't realize how sad it would make you or he would return. That is the problem of having cats go outside. There is no controlling their wandering ways. I do hope he returns.


----------



## BarbaraSD

What wonderful news! Is there anyway Buddy would be content to be a permanent housecat?



omaj said:


> Good news. I just went out to get some wood for the fire and there sat Buddy. He has definitely been somwhere that he couldn't get back home. Limping, but, no other signs of trauma. He was not interested in food, which makes me think someone was feeding him, but, then he appears after dark, which also makes me think someone knew where he belongs.
> I may go into criminology!! Thanks for all your prayers and well wishes and good thoughts. I love you all.
> Jeanie


----------



## BarbaraSD

pb54116Wonderful!! Whenever my Bobby is gone for longer than he should be said:


> That happened to my niece's cat. Went missing for probably a week (?) and came home really, really skinny. They think she got locked in a garage. So many dangers for cats that go outside.


----------



## BarbaraSD

omaj said:


> Trip to the vet with Buddy. 230.00 later!! He had a temp of 103, so, they did every test they could do to find out what the problem is. Even an X-ray to see if one spot was a BB gun shot. Negative for that, feline leukemia, Bob Cat fever. He is anemic, so have antibiotics and some kind of vitamins to give him. Hope he comes around soon. He was soooo good at the vets.


Oh dear, the scare isn't over. Will send Buddy positive thoughts for a quick and thorough recovery.


----------



## BarbaraSD

Definitely! The World's Best Kitty Litter" is exactly that! Love it.



Northernrobin said:


> while we are on the subject of cats..and kitty litter..I used to use "yesterday's news" but now am totally hooked on useing "the world's best Kitty Litter"..its corn based..pricey but saves you a bundle cause it lasts forever..its clumping and very very good for odor control. I get the multi cat formula just take out the clumps and keep using. They recommend changing monthly..but if you have more than one box..you can get more out of it than that. Took some to the kennel lady with my cats and she was blown away by this product..she said that it is the world's best...am guessing she has used a lot of different kinds..she had some cats of her own too. I tried the wheat based one..but the corn is better.


----------



## BarbaraSD

HennaLadyKim said:


> Watch out, you're gonna get mail on that one.!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Angelsmom1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The cats that pick me out are some thing else. Not your typical nice little kitties. I get the cream of the crop. They all get together at night and conspire against me. I feed them once a month, what more could they possibly want?
Click to expand...

LOL. I know, some people have no sense of humor.


----------



## Hippie Chick

BarbaraSD said:


> HennaLadyKim said:
> 
> 
> 
> Watch out, you're gonna get mail on that one.!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Angelsmom1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The cats that pick me out are some thing else. Not your typical nice little kitties. I get the cream of the crop. They all get together at night and conspire against me. I feed them once a month, what more could they possibly want?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL. I know, some people have no sense of humor.
Click to expand...

 Hey kids the Worlds best kitty litter is on sale this week at Petsmart!!
Go here and put in your zipcode to see where it is on sale near you:
http://www.worldsbestcatlitter.com/products/where-to-buy.php


----------



## sedg

BarbaraSD said:


> Definitely! The World's Best Kitty Litter" is exactly that! Love it.
> 
> 
> 
> Northernrobin said:
> 
> 
> 
> while we are on the subject of cats..and kitty litter..I used to use "yesterday's news" but now am totally hooked on useing "the world's best Kitty Litter"..its corn based..pricey but saves you a bundle cause it lasts forever..its clumping and very very good for odor control. I get the multi cat formula just take out the clumps and keep using. They recommend changing monthly..but if you have more than one box..you can get more out of it than that. Took some to the kennel lady with my cats and she was blown away by this product..she said that it is the world's best...am guessing she has used a lot of different kinds..she had some cats of her own too. I tried the wheat based one..but the corn is better.
Click to expand...

I completely agree with you. We've tried many kinds - nothing compares to the World's Best....Appropriately named.


----------



## BarbaraSD

Hippie :) Hey kids the Worlds best kitty litter is on sale this week at Petsmart!!
Go here and put in your zipcode to see where it is on sale near you:
[URL=http://www.worldsbestcatlitter.com/products/where-to-buy said:


> http://www.worldsbestcatlitter.com/products/where-to-buy[/URL].php


Thanks for the tip. Just bought some recently but can always stock up. They have it at Target in my area, but in the smaller bags.


----------



## BarbaraSD

Does anyone have cats that chew on plastic? The plastic from shopping bags? She really likes that harder plastic bags. I have to hide it from her.


----------



## Hippie Chick

Hey Barbara, I found a toy with noisy plastic inside and it is covered in fur fabric with feathers on it. The noise seems to keep her out of the bag stash!! Here is a picture... No reason you could not make your kitty one with all your noisy bags!!!


BarbaraSD said:


> Does anyone have cats that chew on plastic? The plastic from shopping bags? She really likes that harder plastic bags. I have to hide it from her.


----------



## SylviaC

Penny likes to lie on the shopping bags and if there is a huge area empty of bags and just one bag, that is where she goes, even a little bag. She likes to be pulled around while she is sitting on the bag. I twirl her round on the floor and she loves it. :lol:
I shred paper and keep filling a garbage bag until enough to throw out - she 'nests' in there. 
I bought her a pillow with the noisy plastic inside and she ignored it. I guess each cat is different.


----------



## sedg

SylviaC said:


> Penny likes to lie on the shopping bags and if there is a huge area empty of bags and just one bag, that is where she goes, even a little bag. She likes to be pulled around while she is sitting on the bag. I twirl her round on the floor and she loves it. :lol:
> I shred paper and keep filling a garbage bag until enough to throw out - she 'nests' in there.
> I bought her a pillow with the noisy plastic inside and she ignored it. I guess each cat is different.


Awwww that is soooo cute.


----------



## Hippie Chick

sedg said:


> SylviaC said:
> 
> 
> 
> Penny likes to lie on the shopping bags and if there is a huge area empty of bags and just one bag, that is where she goes, even a little bag. She likes to be pulled around while she is sitting on the bag. I twirl her round on the floor and she loves it. :lol:
> I shred paper and keep filling a garbage bag until enough to throw out - she 'nests' in there.
> I bought her a pillow with the noisy plastic inside and she ignored it. I guess each cat is different.
> 
> 
> 
> Awwww that is soooo cute.
Click to expand...

Since this seems to be the topic of the day I will add too. Miss Macey knows I store the plastic bags in a square tissue box near the litter box for quick clean ups. She just loves to pull them all out one at a time, then wanders off to the other room like "Who? Me?"
Guess who gets to clean them up.....  But we love them anyway!


----------



## sedg

Hippie Chick said:


> sedg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SylviaC said:
> 
> 
> 
> Penny likes to lie on the shopping bags and if there is a huge area empty of bags and just one bag, that is where she goes, even a little bag. She likes to be pulled around while she is sitting on the bag. I twirl her round on the floor and she loves it. :lol:
> I shred paper and keep filling a garbage bag until enough to throw out - she 'nests' in there.
> I bought her a pillow with the noisy plastic inside and she ignored it. I guess each cat is different.
> 
> 
> 
> Awwww that is soooo cute.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Since this seems to be the topic of the day I will add too. Miss Macey knows I store the plastic bags in a square tissue box near the litter box for quick clean ups. She just loves to pull them all out one at a time, then wanders off to the other room like "Who? Me?"
> Guess who gets to clean them up.....  But we love them anyway!
Click to expand...

Hilarious - lol


----------



## BarbaraSD

My cat Callie doesn't play or lay in them, she likes to chew them. I'm going to see if I can take a picture of an example and then the real test will be to transfer from my digital and post it here.


----------



## Angelsmom1

Mine seem to like paper better. Noisyer I guess. Plus they shread better.


----------



## SylviaC

Penny prefers glossy magazines to newspaper. I had a great knitting magazine once and half the front and corners of several pages disappeared into tiny bits all over the rug.
At least she didn't ruin the whole magazine - maybe she would have been adopted out if she had!!! Naw, I still love her.
I inherited a couple of craft books from my sister when she passed away a few years ago. The spines and several pages were damaged and no, she did not have a cat - she had two cockatiels :?:


----------



## Angelsmom1

WITH


SylviaC said:


> Penny prefers glossy magazines to newspaper. I had a great knitting magazine once and half the front and corners of several pages disappeared into tiny bits all over the rug.
> At least she didn't ruin the whole magazine - maybe she would have been adopted out if she had!!! Naw, I still love her.
> I inherited a couple of craft books from my sister when she passed away a few years ago. The spines and several pages were damaged and no, she did not have a cat - she had two cockatiels :?:


WITH BIRDS YOU CAN PUT THEM IN THIER CAGES.


----------



## YvonneZ

BarbaraSD said:


> Does anyone have cats that chew on plastic? The plastic from shopping bags? She really likes that harder plastic bags. I have to hide it from her.


I have a plastic nibbler too, also cellophane and curling ribbon if she can get hold of it. We have to be pretty vigilent about not leaving it within her reach.

She will also eat jello, pickles, olives, pineapple... come to think of it, I don't remember her refusing anything. She has rather adventurous taste buds.


----------



## sedg

YvonneZ said:


> BarbaraSD said:
> 
> 
> 
> Does anyone have cats that chew on plastic? The plastic from shopping bags? She really likes that harder plastic bags. I have to hide it from her.
> 
> 
> 
> I have a plastic nibbler too, also cellophane and curling ribbon if she can get hold of it. We have to be pretty vigilent about not leaving it within her reach.
> 
> She will also eat jello, pickles, olives, pineapple... come to think of it, I don't remember her refusing anything. She has rather adventurous taste buds.
Click to expand...

Awwwwww - what a cutie pie!!!!!!!!


----------



## YvonneZ

Oh yea, I forgot to mention her other bad habit....


----------



## BarbaraSD

Oh. oh. She needs one of those antismoking patches



YvonneZ said:


> Oh yea, I forgot to mention her other bad habit....


----------



## Angelsmom1

I had a cat who was addicted to the cellophane packs. He would come running out of a sound sleep from other end of house it I crinckeled one up. When I moved I found 87 empty cigarette packs under stove. He would bat them under evereything.


----------



## btibbs70

I had a Blue Skin Russian that would not leave me alone if I had on Vicks Vapo Rub.
I would put the Vicks on my achy shoulder, and here he'd come.
Lick, lick, lick until my shoulder was raw! Goofy Cat!


----------



## Angelsmom1

Yuk! My big cat licks off any lotion I out on. Silly critters.


----------



## sedg

THEY have their silly little ways, but seriously, they have us all wrapped around their little paw....right?????


----------



## Angelsmom1

That is sooo true. I just had to stop what I was doing to give them thier night night treats. I'm well trained.


----------



## sedg

Angelsmom1 said:


> That is sooo true. I just had to stop what I was doing to give them thier night night treats. I'm well trained.


 I hear ya - lol


----------



## Tennessee.Gal

Here is Boy Cat. He is one of three pampered felines who share my home.


----------



## sedg

Tennessee.Gal said:


> Here is Boy Cat. He is one of three pampered felines who share my home.


Awwww so cute. Not too spoiled????? ha ha ha Gotta love them...


----------



## hennalady

That is such a great picture Tennessee.Gal!


Tennessee.Gal said:


> Here is Boy Cat. He is one of three pampered felines who share my home.


----------



## hennalady

For you Jackie...


----------



## kangaroo

hennalady said:


> For you Jackie...


 :thumbup: :thumbup: What about my new duster


----------



## BarbaraSD

kangaroo said:


> hennalady said:
> 
> 
> 
> For you Jackie...
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbup: :thumbup: What about my new duster
Click to expand...

I *love* the picture!


----------



## Angelsmom1

Tennessee.Gal said:


> Here is Boy Cat. He is one of three pampered felines who share my home.


He's Purr-ty!


----------



## SylviaC

Here is a cute cartoon I found. Note the martini glass..LOL


----------



## hennalady

Like, totally funny man!  Thanks Sylvia


----------



## SylviaC

kangaroo said:


> hennalady said:
> 
> 
> 
> For you Jackie...
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbup: :thumbup: What about my new duster
Click to expand...

This cat has been renamed 'hovercat'.
I found this site when looking for something else..
Some of the captions are funny, some LOL funny, and some not so much but the photos are mostly really cute. But it goes on forever - so many pictures, not enough time..

http://www.lolcats.com/view/9303/

Sorry if this link was already posted but 48 pages is a bit much to go through to find out today..


----------



## Angelsmom1

Got the site. Want the Angel Kitty. He looks a devilish as my Angel.


----------



## SylviaC

Just found this by accident. Pricey but I may buy the notecards - 12 for $16.00. Going to wait and see if she does a 2013 calendar too.
She will do a personalized portrait of your cat for only $500.00.. 

http://www.heathermattoon.com/catsinclothes/index.php/fine-art-giclee-prints.html


----------



## hennalady

I like this one


----------



## YvonneZ

Our Mitzy is not above ransom demands in order to get her favorite food....


----------



## hennalady

Adorable YvonneZ! Yes, Miss Macey makes her demands as well and has the big fat tummy to prove it!


----------



## Angelsmom1

Love that LOLcats site. I looked at more of it last night almost kept myself awake with laughter.


----------



## hennalady

Thanks Omaj!


----------



## Angelsmom1

Re the cartoon kitty with the martini glass, now I know where all my fish are going.ANGEL!!!!!


----------



## hennalady

Angelsmom1 said:


> Re the cartoon kitty with the martini glass, now I know where all my fish are going.ANGEL!!!!!


Yup! thats what I thought too!


----------



## YvonneZ

hennalady said:


> Thanks Omaj!


LOL That Raccoon image is too funny!


----------



## YvonneZ

My other hobby is photography, I have a home made light box that I occasionally utilize (or try to anyway). The problem is that my cats think it is a tanning bed for their benefit! 

I set it up, pull out a cat, place cat on floor, turn back to lightbox to clean out the cat hairs, find another cat in lightbox. Pick up second cat and remove from lightbox, turn back to box to clean out even more cat hairs and...


----------



## hennalady

Love your Tanning bed Supermodels YvonneZ!!


----------



## hennalady

Miss Eileen sent me these today, thought I should share!
I subscribed


----------



## hennalady

My new pics of Miss Macey  I think she likes me.... This is what I woke up to.


----------



## BarbaraSD

hennalady said:


> My new pics of Miss Macey  I think she likes me.... This is what I woke up to.


What a sweet face Macey has.


----------



## hennalady

BarbaraSD said:


> hennalady said:
> 
> 
> 
> My new pics of Miss Macey  I think she likes me.... This is what I woke up to.
> 
> 
> 
> What a sweet face Macey has.
Click to expand...

I couldn't agree more! 
:roll: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## Angelsmom1

Marquis said that Miss Macey is a looker and wants to be shipped out to meet her. He's a real ladies man. Got to check all mail that goes out now.


----------



## hennalady

OMG that was great!!!


YvonneZ said:


> Not cats, (dogs) but this video is too cute not to share


----------



## Angelsmom1

Funny Dogs! Got a kick out of them.


----------



## SylviaC

Just thought I would share Penny's latest photo. This is my shredded paper bag and she 'nests' in there. This time she was too lazy to get right inside...


----------



## Angelsmom1

Bet that does make a nice bed. Kitty looks comfy cozy.


----------



## Angelsmom1

Angelsmom1 said:


> Bet that does make a nice bed. Kitty looks comfy cozy.


This is where my Angel likes to call home.


----------



## omaj

All so cute..


----------



## Angelsmom1

Looks like Yoggi wants it though.


----------



## hennalady

Cute Ladies! Miss Macey likes any doorway she can find. I call it "Guard duty"... Unless she is under the bed waiting for an attack of course


----------



## SylviaC

Penny's favourite spot is a small wall opposite the stairs to the basement. There is no door and the previous owners made the entrance into an arch, so I have a beaded curtain there with Feng Shui letters (symbols) on it. She will sit 'on guard' for a long time.


----------



## hennalady

These are sooooo cute I had to share. Hobbes is the kitty I mentioned before that has a terminal kitty disease. The two kittys are at his door looking for a home. The first two are just plain cute!!!


----------



## Colleen Hartman

Smart cat! Our 2 dogs think they own our leather love seat but our cat, White Sox has been teaching them otherwise. 

Cats are good trainers. White Sox just hopped up on my lap, is purring loudly and resting his chin on my right hand as I attempt to type. 

My cats always want to "help" me in my activities. Do you ever have that happen?

I don't know if you can see in the last picture, White Sox climbed up on the love seat and layed down on a terrified Duncan MacTavish!

Colleen


----------



## SylviaC

Penny always helps me. Typing, reading, knitting, crocheting but her new favourite is when I get my circulars out. When I am just starting she jumps through the loop and up onto my shoulder, If I have quite a bit on there she just lays through the loop on my knitting so that's the end of my knitting until she gets bored. :lol:


----------



## hennalady

Oh yes, Miss Macey must "Help" with EVERTHING I DO, except vacuuming the carpet of course. Her favorite place is on my keyboard....


----------



## omaj

How sweet. I have a grey cat like yours and she is about as big. Her name is Bobbie. I love your pictures.


----------



## Colleen Hartman

Good Morning Omaj,

The grey cat's name was Cloudy. Have you ever had a pet who had an enormous dose of personality? That was Cloudy.
One of a series of pictures I took of him was of him leaning on a Cabbage Patch doll. He always found a way to sit on his bottom end and lean against something. 
Pictures don't tell the whole story, do they?

Colleen


omaj said:


> How sweet. I have a grey cat like yours and she is about as big. Her name is Bobbie. I love your pictures.


----------



## Colleen Hartman

Btibbs70
My cat White Sox thinks I need my face washed before I go to sleep. Only problem is he has an 80 grit sand paper tongue. I call it an exfoliating experience.
Do you have pictures of your Russian Cat?
Colleen


btibbs70 said:


> I had a Blue Skin Russian that would not leave me alone if I had on Vicks Vapo Rub.
> I would put the Vicks on my achy shoulder, and here he'd come.
> Lick, lick, lick until my shoulder was raw! Goofy Cat!


----------



## omaj

That is one gorgeous cat.


----------



## Colleen Hartman

Thanks, Jeanie! Aren't cats wonderful?
Colleen


----------



## btibbs70

No pictures, he crossed the Rainbow Bridge almost 40 years ago. What an awesome fellow he was. Sometimes I still miss him and his funny ways.


Colleen Hartman said:


> Btibbs70
> My cat White Sox thinks I need my face washed before I go to sleep. Only problem is he has an 80 grit sand paper tongue. I call it an exfoliating experience.
> Do you have pictures of your Russian Cat?
> Colleen
> 
> 
> btibbs70 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I had a Blue Skin Russian that would not leave me alone if I had on Vicks Vapo Rub.
> I would put the Vicks on my achy shoulder, and here he'd come.
> Lick, lick, lick until my shoulder was raw! Goofy Cat!
Click to expand...


----------



## Angelsmom1

Well I would add more, but Marquis is rubbing up against my keyboard makibg life difficult for me. I tried to ignore him, but he got under my desk and bit my leg. I think he's trying to tell me something.


----------



## omaj

Yes, they are. It's funny how most men don't care for cats, but, I have a couple of friends and the man is just hog wild for cats. I never saw anything like it. He has about 15 cats and has absolutely programed his house for cats. Built cat walks, etc. He has two outside cats which he built a heated house for. I love it. Right now, one of mine is waking me up in the middle of the night to go outside, then I can't go back to sleep. I'm exhausted!! He just started doing that about a month ago.
I'm thinking about putting a cat door in so he can let himself out, but, I'm afraid of what they will bring in...


----------



## btibbs70

We've had two uninvited "guests" come through our pet door. The first was a young 'possum, the second is a quite persistant beautiful grey male cat. He frequents our utility room and dines on the resident cat's food atop the dryer. I'm in the process of trying to discourage his visits while still allowing the two residents to use the door. Glad the second visitor isn't a skunk!


omaj said:


> ...I'm thinking about putting a cat door in so he can let himself out, but, I'm afraid of what they will bring in...


----------



## SylviaC

All my sons love cats but none have any now and come to visit mine often. My oldest has 2 dogs, a blind guinea pig, a rabbit, a vole, a salamander and a fishtank.
The vole was what was left of a family. They were living under the lawnmower at a house he was doing landscaping at and when he switched it on, all that was left was one baby vole. He is 5 years old now and lives in a hamster habitat.
The salamander is new to Dale. She was found in my friend's garage one day and they have had her for a couple of years. But now they are moving and the salamader can't go so Dale took her. They don't know if it is male or female actually but they called it Sally.

I sure wish I could have a cat flap. It is too cold in the Winter anyway but I live in a condo town house and that is against the rules.


----------



## omaj

Well, that was my other concern about the cold. It has a door that you can close it off, but, I'm wondering if that would still allow it to be cold. The only place I have for it is my bedroom which is away from the fireplace. It leads out onto a deck.
Anyway, I can't make up my mind. I'm getting really frustrated though about being awakened in the middle of the night.
Take the visitor and have him neutered and make him part of your family. It sounds like he has already adopted you.

That's why I have five cats....


----------



## Angelsmom1

My Marquis showed up at my door about 6 yrs ago and never left. He is the sweetest and most people oriented cat. I'm glad he found me and was persistant about staying at my door, just waiting for me to take him in. Neither of us has regretted that decision.He's laying right on the floor next to me now, just waiting for his nite time treats. Better go give him some before he jumps in my lap.


----------



## omaj

He's adorable.. I had one that looked a lot like him. After my husband passed away, the lady at animal control gave her to me. I had her for 11 years. She developed thyroid problems, and I just couldn't deal with the care involved, so had her put down. I still see her in the cute things she did.


----------



## Angelsmom1

omaj said:


> He's adorable.. I had one that looked a lot like him. After my husband passed away, the lady at animal control gave her to me. I had her for 11 years. She developed thyroid problems, and I just couldn't deal with the care involved, so had her put down. I still see her in the cute things she did.


They all have thier own little ways and qwirks that we will always remember.


----------



## Angelsmom1

Angelsmom1 said:


> omaj said:
> 
> 
> 
> He's adorable.. I had one that looked a lot like him. After my husband passed away, the lady at animal control gave her to me. I had her for 11 years. She developed thyroid problems, and I just couldn't deal with the care involved, so had her put down. I still see her in the cute things she did.
> 
> 
> 
> They all have thier own little ways and qwirks that we will always remember.
Click to expand...

Angel is in my Avitar. This is Marquis.


----------



## Colleen Hartman

I like Marquis' mouse pad; he is your computer assistant?
Colleen


Angelsmom1 said:


> Angelsmom1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> omaj said:
> 
> 
> 
> He's adorable.. I had one that looked a lot like him. After my husband passed away, the lady at animal control gave her to me. I had her for 11 years. She developed thyroid problems, and I just couldn't deal with the care involved, so had her put down. I still see her in the cute things she did.
> 
> 
> 
> They all have thier own little ways and qwirks that we will always remember.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Angel is in my Avitar. This is Marquis.
Click to expand...


----------



## omaj

What a sweet , gentle face.


----------



## Angelsmom1

Collen, yes, he is never far away and he will jump on keyboard if I try to ignore him while I'm on the computer. I have been trying to knit and he keeps jumping in my lap and then paws at the needle end knob. He thinks he's being helpful, I'm sure. I'm going to be moving my laptop into the living room so I will have it near while I knit or crochet, I bet he's still going to try to stay in my lap. I can hardly wait!LOL.


----------



## sedg

These stories break me up, you guys. They are HILARIOUS. It's REALLY too bad that cats don't realize HOW entertaining they are - lol.


----------



## sedg

Angelsmom1 said:


> Collen, yes, he is never far away and he will jump on keyboard if I try to ignore him while I'm on the computer. I have been trying to knit and he keeps jumping in my lap and then paws at the needle end knob. He thinks he's being helpful, I'm sure. I'm going to be moving my laptop into the living room so I will have it near while I knit or crochet, I bet he's still going to try to stay in my lap. I can hardly wait!LOL.


Check out our Avitars. It's amazing how much they look alike when the pics are so close together.


----------



## Angelsmom1

sedg said:


> Angelsmom1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Collen, yes, he is never far away and he will jump on keyboard if I try to ignore him while I'm on the computer. I have been trying to knit and he keeps jumping in my lap and then paws at the needle end knob. He thinks he's being helpful, I'm sure. I'm going to be moving my laptop into the living room so I will have it near while I knit or crochet, I bet he's still going to try to stay in my lap. I can hardly wait!LOL.
> 
> 
> 
> Check out our Avitars. It's amazing how much they look alike when the pics are so close together.
Click to expand...

I know, they could be litter mates. He's got a brother that looks just like him too. They were born in NC any where near you? The mother and father live together here too. Makes you wonder how thier gene pool works.


----------



## Angelsmom1

Ok, I see your in British Columbia, not much chance they all know each other huh?


----------



## sedg

Angelsmom1 said:


> sedg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Angelsmom1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Collen, yes, he is never far away and he will jump on keyboard if I try to ignore him while I'm on the computer. I have been trying to knit and he keeps jumping in my lap and then paws at the needle end knob. He thinks he's being helpful, I'm sure. I'm going to be moving my laptop into the living room so I will have it near while I knit or crochet, I bet he's still going to try to stay in my lap. I can hardly wait!LOL.
> 
> 
> 
> Check out our Avitars. It's amazing how much they look alike when the pics are so close together.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know, they could be litter mates. He's got a brother that looks just like him too. They were born in NC any where near you? The mother and father live together here too. Makes you wonder how thier gene pool works.
Click to expand...

We're here in Kelowna, BC Canada, BUT wow what a resemblance!!!!!


----------



## Angelsmom1

Blue eyes and all. Angel has a bit more white on him. His feet and upper lip is white as well as the tip of his tail. Both parents are himalayan, one short hair the other longer. Angel is a medium sleek length fur coat. He also had a calico sister and a black and white Tuxedo sister too.


----------



## KnittingNerd

Oh I'm a huge cat lover my.baby mama cat just had kittens in march. 4 to be exact. all my kids claimed them except one who stoled my heart her name is Emma.

Il share picture later having a hard time pposting pictures by my phone.


----------



## omaj

I have a couple that like to get on the desk and lay on my hand while i'm trying to use the mouse. They're so funny.


----------



## Angelsmom1

AtomicCupcake said:


> Oh I'm a huge cat lover my.baby mama cat just had kittens in march. 4 to be exact. all my kids claimed them except one who stoled my heart her name is Emma.
> 
> Il share picture later having a hard time pposting pictures by my phone.


Welcome, you should go back and read this thread. All kinds of cat related material. Alot of it is funnny stuff.


----------



## omaj

I love that cats face.. It looks sooooo intelligent... Have you ever read the book, "angel cats?"


----------



## Angelsmom1

omaj said:


> I love that cats face.. It looks sooooo intelligent... Have you ever read the book, "angel cats?"


Haven't heard of it.


----------



## Colleen Hartman

Hello again, Angelsmom,

I don't think I told about some of White Sox's talents. 
One day I was alone in our 3 story house taking a shower on the 2nd floor. 
I heard the door handle being jiggled and peered out of the shower curtain to see it moving up and down. (It is a French handle which you push down to open the door) What was I to do? Should I jump out and lock the door as fast as I could? I opened it slowly, finding White Sox sitting on the other side staring at me!!! Talk about getting goose bumps, that was a huge FRIGHT. 
He opens French doors.

Next thing we know he is walking in the front door. We were all wondering, "How did he get in?"
I finally saw him, he is a big cat, standing on his hind legs, reaching up with both paws and pressing down on the thumb lever above the carriage door handle. He just walked in like it was the most normal thing for a cat to open big, thick 36" doors with glass panes in it.

We never could get him to close the door, though. He told us that was for us to do, as his servants. You know how cats are--they know the order of things.

As you can tell we are anthropomorphistic to the max.

Colleen


Angelsmom1 said:


> sedg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Angelsmom1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Collen, yes, he is never far away and he will jump on keyboard if I try to ignore him while I'm on the computer. I have been trying to knit and he keeps jumping in my lap and then paws at the needle end knob. He thinks he's being helpful, I'm sure. I'm going to be moving my laptop into the living room so I will have it near while I knit or crochet, I bet he's still going to try to stay in my lap. I can hardly wait!LOL.
> 
> 
> 
> Check out our Avitars. It's amazing how much they look alike when the pics are so close together.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know, they could be litter mates. He's got a brother that looks just like him too. They were born in NC any where near you? The mother and father live together here too. Makes you wonder how thier gene pool works.
Click to expand...


----------



## Angelsmom1

Yes Coleen, they train us well. We know they keep us around because we are useful to them. Good thing they are not totally self sufficient. We be out the door if that were the case. LOL.


----------



## hennalady

Angelsmom1 said:


> Yes Coleen, they train us well. We know they keep us around because we are useful to them. Good thing they are not totally self sufficient. We be out the door if that were the case. LOL.


Aint that the [email protected][email protected] :XD:


----------



## omaj

That's funny, but, I believe it. I have one that opens the cabinet doors. I hear her banging them. She gets in the bathroom vanity and sleeps. Just takes that little paw and opens whatever door she wants..


----------



## sedg

omaj said:


> That's funny, but, I believe it. I have one that opens the cabinet doors. I hear her banging them. She gets in the bathroom vanity and sleeps. Just takes that little paw and opens whatever door she wants..


Awwwwwwww what a beauty!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## omaj

She's the strangest cat I ever saw. She will NOT let me touch her with a brush. She would be gorgeous if she would just let me groom her. Loves to be outside.


----------



## hennalady

She is soooooo pretty!


----------



## omaj

Thanks. I think so. How are you???


----------



## hennalady

I sick....


----------



## omaj

OH, what's wrong?


----------



## hennalady

Too much mold on the jobs Monday and Tuesay i think. And just exhaustion I think.... Ill be ok. I am a tough old bird!!


----------



## omaj

Kim, I sympathize. Hope you get to feeling better.


----------



## Angelsmom1

omaj said:


> That's funny, but, I believe it. I have one that opens the cabinet doors. I hear her banging them. She gets in the bathroom vanity and sleeps. Just takes that little paw and opens whatever door she wants..


I've had to put child proof locks on all lower kitchen cabinests and in the bathrooms. Marquis is so big, if he gets in there the area becomes a disaster zone.


----------



## hennalady

Thanx Jeanie!


omaj said:


> Kim, I sympathize. Hope you get to feeling better.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Colleen Hartman

Angelsmom,
Tell me more about Marquis. Is he heavy, long, tall?
Colleen



Angelsmom1 said:


> omaj said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's funny, but, I believe it. I have one that opens the cabinet doors. I hear her banging them. She gets in the bathroom vanity and sleeps. Just takes that little paw and opens whatever door she wants..
> 
> 
> 
> I've had to put child proof locks on all lower kitchen cabinests and in the bathrooms. Marquis is so big, if he gets in there the area becomes a disaster zone.
Click to expand...


----------



## hennalady

He is in love with Miss Macey!!! ROFLOL


----------



## Colleen Hartman

These are two pictures of White Sox. We have always had problems with him overweight, although he is tall and long. At his heaviest he was 27 pounds.

He is the one of two kitties left. At 12 years old he has as my niece calls it the "dwindles". I can't believe how thin he is now but that is often common with older cats. I will miss him.

Colleen



sedg said:


> Angelsmom1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sedg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Angelsmom1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Collen, yes, he is never far away and he will jump on keyboard if I try to ignore him while I'm on the computer. I have been trying to knit and he keeps jumping in my lap and then paws at the needle end knob. He thinks he's being helpful, I'm sure. I'm going to be moving my laptop into the living room so I will have it near while I knit or crochet, I bet he's still going to try to stay in my lap. I can hardly wait!LOL.
> 
> 
> 
> Check out our Avitars. It's amazing how much they look alike when the pics are so close together.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know, they could be litter mates. He's got a brother that looks just like him too. They were born in NC any where near you? The mother and father live together here too. Makes you wonder how thier gene pool works.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We're here in Kelowna, BC Canada, BUT wow what a resemblance!!!!!
Click to expand...


----------



## BarbaraSD

My Callie is overweight, too, but nothing like 27 lbs. She probably weighs around 15-16 lbs and I only give her 1/4 cup of dry food in morning and a TBLS of wet food and 1/4 cup of dry food at night. I should probably cut out the wet food, but I give her more so she will hopefully let me sleep longer in the morning. Really hasn't worked. I worry about her health because I can hear her breathing and there is also the worry of her getting diabetes or other over-weight cat diseases.


----------



## omaj

That is so sweet. Gorgeous cats. I love it when they like each other. I only have two that tolerate each other. The rest his and spit. You would think after some years they would get used to each other, wouldn't you?


----------



## BarbaraSD

Saw this story at catster.com about black cats missing in upstate New York.

http://www.catster.com/the-scoop/black-cats-are-disappearing-from-upstate-ny-and-were-hoping-its-just-a-coincidence


----------



## Angelsmom1

Colleen Hartman said:


> Angelsmom,
> Tell me more about Marquis. Is he heavy, long, tall?
> Colleen
> 
> 
> 
> Angelsmom1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> omaj said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's funny, but, I believe it. I have one that opens the cabinet doors. I hear her banging them. She gets in the bathroom vanity and sleeps. Just takes that little paw and opens whatever door she wants..
> 
> 
> 
> I've had to put child proof locks on all lower kitchen cabinests and in the bathrooms. Marquis is so big, if he gets in there the area becomes a disaster zone.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Marquis looks similar to White Sox. His back feet are whit ti the knees. He's rather short and squat. He's been on a diet. He's part Maine **** so he's big at about 14 lbs now. His heaviest was 24. I worried about his health and vet wanted him to slim down. He is about 6 yrs old and now has more energy to play with his younger companion Angel.He is much happier and energetic now.He loves to be with me. He again is tight by my side now. He's telling me it's dinner time. Angel, the babt is long and lanky at 18 months. He too, wants din-din. Better go or Marquis will shred my leg. He's a real character and Yes, he's in love with Hennalady's Miss Macey. A real ladies man, forever bachleor.


----------



## hennalady

PUUUUUUUUUURRRRRRRRRRR!


Angelsmom1 said:


> Colleen Hartman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Angelsmom,
> Tell me more about Marquis. Is he heavy, long, tall?
> Colleen
> 
> 
> 
> Angelsmom1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> omaj said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's funny, but, I believe it. I have one that opens the cabinet doors. I hear her banging them. She gets in the bathroom vanity and sleeps. Just takes that little paw and opens whatever door she wants..
> 
> 
> 
> I've had to put child proof locks on all lower kitchen cabinests and in the bathrooms. Marquis is so big, if he gets in there the area becomes a disaster zone.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Marquis looks similar to White Sox. His back feet are whit ti the knees. He's rather short and squat. He's been on a diet. He's part Maine **** so he's big at about 14 lbs now. His heaviest was 24. I worried about his health and vet wanted him to slim down. He is about 6 yrs old and now has more energy to play with his younger companion Angel.He is much happier and energetic now.He loves to be with me. He again is tight by my side now. He's telling me it's dinner time. Angel, the babt is long and lanky at 18 months. He too, wants din-din. Better go or Marquis will shred my leg. He's a real character and Yes, he's in love with Hennalady's Miss Macey. A real ladies man, forever bachleor.
Click to expand...


----------



## hennalady

LOL!!! I bet our cats do this.....


----------



## omaj

Love that one....


----------



## Angelsmom1

hennalady said:


> LOL!!! I bet our cats do this.....


Why do you think I got rid of my car. Marquis was using it more than me!!!lol


----------



## hennalady

I am pretty sure the cat won.....




 :roll:


----------



## Angelsmom1

hennalady said:


> I am pretty sure the cat won.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :roll:


That's about the size of my dog that Angel drove insane and I had to rehome the dog. Poor dog. Cats definitly win.


----------



## btibbs70

hennalady said:


> I am pretty sure the cat won.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :roll:


I'll bet they *both* slept all night _that_ night!


----------



## Angelsmom1

probably curled up together too. Nice and cozy.


----------



## hennalady

LOL


----------



## hennalady

Maybe you can try this with the kittys Jackie ))))) ROLLMAO


----------



## Angelsmom1

hennalady said:


> Maybe you can try this with the kittys Jackie ))))) ROLLMAO


That's a great idea. I'll try it tonight. I got to get some sleep. I'm desperate!


----------



## hennalady

And I thought boys and dogs ate loud ?????LOLOL


----------



## Angelsmom1

hennalady said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mterbJHhBjE&feature=uploademail
> And I thought boys and dogs ate loud ?????LOLOL


That's a riot!!!!


----------



## hennalady

The way it should be...




 :thumbup:


----------



## btibbs70

Wow! That is *one* tolerant cat!


hennalady said:


> The way it should be...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbup:


----------



## omaj

That is hilarious.


----------



## crochet_away

Love the vid :thumbup: 
:lol: I reckon most cats think like this one


----------



## hennalady

crochet_away said:


> Love the vid :thumbup:
> :lol: I reckon most cats think like this one


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Angelsmom1

hennalady said:


> The way it should be...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbup:


Reminds me of Marquis and my chihuahua I had before Angel came into the picture. Angel was so jealous of the dog, she drove him insane and I had to re home him.I miss that little dog.


----------



## SylviaC

Cute one, my legs would be in shreds if I tried that with Penny. :lol:


----------



## omaj

I love that picture of the cat on the sofa, upside down. I have three of them that sleep like that a lot of the time. It's hilarious. They are all boys though. Wonder why the girls don't do that?


----------



## SylviaC

My girl does that. I will take a photo next time...


----------



## BarbaraSD

My female cat sleeps on her back, too. I thought it was because she's overweight and just kinda rolls onto her back.


----------



## Angelsmom1

My big male has recently discovered that he likes his tummy scratched. So he's always coming up to me and rolling on his back so I can scratch his belly. It looks so funn as he's not a small boy. He won't leave me alone any more. Alwasys on his back.


----------



## SylviaC

BarbaraSD said:


> My female cat sleeps on her back, too. I thought it was because she's overweight and just kinda rolls onto her back.


My Penny has been lying on her back since she was a kitten. Nothing to do with weight I don't think.


----------



## hennalady

The most calm kitty ever!!!!


----------



## Angelsmom1

hennalady said:


> The most calm kitty ever!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Man, to be as relaxed.. Must be nice.


----------



## hennalady

Angelsmom1 said:


> hennalady said:
> 
> 
> 
> The most calm kitty ever!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Man, to be as relaxed.. Must be nice.
> 
> 
> 
> I definitely want to be that kitty! LOL
Click to expand...


----------



## hennalady

Thanks Fatima!!!


----------



## Angelsmom1

hennalady said:


> Thanks Fatima!!!


What the H*$$ is that??!! Poor kitty to look like that.


----------



## btibbs70

hennalady said:


> Thanks Fatima!!!


----------



## hennalady

That one was way toooooo cute to pass up. I hope we dont get in trouble...


----------



## SylviaC

Does your cat do silent miaows?
Just recently, Penny has started making awful yowling noises if I don't move right now and let her out. Then when I look at her she opens her mouth, just like she is going to miaow, and there is no sound. She will do that a couple of times, then really miaow quite loud, flick her tail up and walk away - usually to the door and then stares at me with squinted eyes. She just cracks me up.
I let her out on a harness and leash as we have condo rules...sigh. She has had a leash for 14 years and the only time she is out without it is when there is a lot of snow. She won't walk on that. A couple of weeks ago, she had a visitor - a neighbour's cat - and she wriggled out of the leash and gave chase, never seen her run that fast before. This is at 11pm. I wandered the neighbourhood whispering ch ch ch, pennnny, for about a half hour. I was so scared she was going to be hurt because she is a lot older than that cat. No sign of her.
So I went home, still no sign. Kept going to the door and calling her name. Eventually she arrived home at 1:30 am, huffing and gazing around. I guess the other cat got away and she was very mad at it for daring to come in her yard.
I was so happy and relieved to see her and now I scan the neighbourhood before I let her out.
She was on my lap before I got sat down and snuggled up to me for a lot longer than usual. She has never been away from my condo complex before so I think she scared herself too.


----------



## hennalady

Miss Macey is "Very Verbal" not quietly at all ~:O)


----------



## Angelsmom1

Hi Sylviac, My one cat is part siamese and he tries to meow. but when he opens his mouth all that comes out it is a pitiful squeak. It's hilarious. The other one wanted to go out one time so I took him out. He got so scared he dug his claws in my shoulder and couldn't wait to get back in. Didn't realize how good he has it inside.


----------



## SylviaC

Penny has escaped a few times and would love to be allowed out on her own. When I check the mail or have someone at my door is her favourite time to escape. Now I pick her up before I open the door - took a while to figure that out, duh!!!
So when she does escape, we make a game of it, not my choice, she runs a little then lets me catch up and runs some more. I think we entertain the neighbours quite a bit.
I take her, on her leash, to take the gar bage or recycling out. Halfway there she will lie down on her back with her legs up in the air. I pull, she slides, so I have to pick her up and carry her to the garbage. Then we run all the way back home, then she swerves and takes a different route. Usually we end up at the back yard and I leave her out there for a while.

Angelsmom, I know all about claws in the shoulder and I have the scars to prove it!! She uses her claws to get more comfy. I guess I am a masochist because I still carry her around on my shoulder. Sometimes she lays with her front legs down my chest and her back legs just dangle down the back. She will stay there while I put the kettle on, make my coffee, but never when I do dishes...:lol:


----------



## Angelsmom1

cute. Matbe she's afraid you'll use her as a dish towel.LOL


----------



## hennalady

You two are cracking me up! I had many adventures with Cleopatra (RIP) with a harness and leash and as a car kitty she was awesome. Would lay in the back window and growl at passing dogs and children. Never did quite take to the leash though I tried often. As we traveled for a couple of years she spent time in the harness so rather than attach a leash I would just pick her up by the harness and she willingly played limp kitty as we walked wherever we needed to go. I would love to se a video of your leash adventures Sylvia!! Oh, and Miss Macey has no real desire to go outside. She does however have her window adventures to keep her busy


----------



## BarbaraSD

Angelsmom1 said:


> Hi Sylviac, My one cat is part siamese and he tries to meow. but when he opens his mouth all that comes out it is a pitiful squeak. It's hilarious. The other one wanted to go out one time so I took him out. He got so scared he dug his claws in my shoulder and couldn't wait to get back in. Didn't realize how good he has it inside.


Smart kitty.


----------



## Angelsmom1

hennalady said:


> You two are cracking me up! I had many adventures with Cleopatra (RIP) with a harness and leash and as a car kitty she was awesome. Would lay in the back window and growl at passing dogs and children. Never did quite take to the leash though I tried often. As we traveled for a couple of years she spent time in the harness so rather than attach a leash I would just pick her up by the harness and she willingly played limp kitty as we walked wherever we needed to go. I would love to se a video of your leash adventures Sylvia!! Oh, and Miss Macey has no real desire to go outside. She does however have her window adventures to keep her busy


The night adventures of Macey and the Night Birds.


----------



## hennalady

Angelsmom1 said:


> hennalady said:
> 
> 
> 
> You two are cracking me up! I had many adventures with Cleopatra (RIP) with a harness and leash and as a car kitty she was awesome. Would lay in the back window and growl at passing dogs and children. Never did quite take to the leash though I tried often. As we traveled for a couple of years she spent time in the harness so rather than attach a leash I would just pick her up by the harness and she willingly played limp kitty as we walked wherever we needed to go. I would love to se a video of your leash adventures Sylvia!! Oh, and Miss Macey has no real desire to go outside. She does however have her window adventures to keep her busy
> 
> 
> 
> The night adventures of Macey and the Night Birds.
Click to expand...

Yes, they are all resting up as we speak!!


----------



## Angelsmom1

I'm going to bed and the "kids" are on the kitchen counter.


----------



## hennalady

I am sure they are making you a lovely breakfast.........


Angelsmom1 said:


> I'm going to bed and the "kids" are on the kitchen counter.


 :mrgreen:


----------



## hennalady

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## SylviaC

hennalady said:


> You two are cracking me up! I had many adventures with Cleopatra (RIP) with a harness and leash and as a car kitty she was awesome. Would lay in the back window and growl at passing dogs and children. Never did quite take to the leash though I tried often. As we traveled for a couple of years she spent time in the harness so rather than attach a leash I would just pick her up by the harness and she willingly played limp kitty as we walked wherever we needed to go. I would love to se a video of your leash adventures Sylvia!! Oh, and Miss Macey has no real desire to go outside. She does however have her window adventures to keep her busy


Sorry, no video camera and no-one to take pictures - well maybe one of my neighbours would. I think my digital camera might do a short video but we will have to see if Penny will co-operate - she is a diva after all.
I had a Cleopatra (RIP) many years ago. She was a Heinz 57, long hair, mostly grey with bits of light brown but no white or black. 
She was totally an indoor cat, never went out even when the patio door was left open.


----------



## SylviaC

Angelsmom1 said:


> cute. Matbe she's afraid you'll use her as a dish towel.LOL


Probably 
I can pour water into the kettle or a pot but as soon as it goes into the sink she is gone.


----------



## Angelsmom1

hennalady said:


> I am sure they are making you a lovely breakfast.........
> 
> 
> Angelsmom1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm going to bed and the "kids" are on the kitchen counter.
> 
> 
> 
> :mrgreen:
Click to expand...

I thought "locking" the cats out of my bedroom would allow me a good nights uninterupted sleep. Not so. I was awaken last night about 1:30 am to a horrific crash. Ran out and found the "good" cat on the counter and 2 potted hanging plants no longer hanging and my Betta fish bowl almost halfway off the counter. Another minute and the fish would have been a midnight snack. Took me an hour to clean up mess and put things in a safer place away from cats. I think they are a bit upset with me for locking me out of the bedroom at night. I was tempted to make 2 wall hangings out of those 2 "sweet" boys. So not happy with them. So much for a good peaceful nights sleep.


----------



## SylviaC

Oh no!!
Guess you had a worse night than if you had let them im.
So sorry you had such a mess, but I am afraid I laughed out loud...


----------



## Angelsmom1

Okay, Laugh, I know who's side your on. I'm still cleaning up plant dirt. It's everywhere.


----------



## hennalady

I am guessing they didn't bother Jaws??? LOL


Angelsmom1 said:


> Okay, Laugh, I know who's side your on. I'm still cleaning up plant dirt. It's everywhere.


----------



## Angelsmom1

hennalady said:


> I am guessing they didn't bother Jaws??? LOL
> 
> 
> Angelsmom1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, Laugh, I know who's side your on. I'm still cleaning up plant dirt. It's everywhere.
Click to expand...

they are smarter than I thought. They won't go near Jaws.He'd hav Angel for breakfast. That's one mean 2" fish!!!


----------



## 23607

Here is a cute pic my husband sent - hope you enjoy!

We got two kittens at the same time and are always laughingly comparing our "kids". Of course, my kitten is the prettiest and the most well behaved. His lives up to his name, Rascal!


----------



## Angelsmom1

ck said:


> Here is a cute pic my husband sent - hope you enjoy!
> 
> We got two kittens at the same time and are always laughingly comparing our "kids". Of course, my kitten is the prettiest and the most well behaved. His lives up to his name, Rascal!


Very cute. When I brought Angel home, I thought it was a cute little white female kitten. I often refer to "him" now as Monster Boy. but he's used to the name Angel. believe me he is anything but. I keep hoping he'll outgrow this crazy kitten stage, but he's 1 1/2 yrs now and no sign of slowing down.


----------



## hennalady

Yup, cute kittys! Oh, And Angel takes after his Mommie 


Angelsmom1 said:


> ck said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a cute pic my husband sent - hope you enjoy!
> 
> We got two kittens at the same time and are always laughingly comparing our "kids". Of course, my kitten is the prettiest and the most well behaved. His lives up to his name, Rascal!
> 
> 
> 
> Very cute. When I brought Angel home, I thought it was a cute little white female kitten. I often refer to "him" now as Monster Boy. but he's used to the name Angel. believe me he is anything but. I keep hoping he'll outgrow this crazy kitten stage, but he's 1 1/2 yrs now and no sign of slowing down.
Click to expand...


----------



## hennalady

Weekend Kitty :XD:


----------



## Angelsmom1

hennalady said:


> Weekend Kitty :XD:


Reminds me of John Travolta in Saturday night Live. That cat's got good rethym, can't spell that word. He's one wild and crazy cat! Good find, Hennalady!


----------



## hennalady

Yup, thats what i thought too! Gotta bet he gets all the girlie kitties 


Angelsmom1 said:


> hennalady said:
> 
> 
> 
> Weekend Kitty :XD:
> 
> 
> 
> Reminds me of John Travolta in Saturday night Live. That cat's got good rethym, can't spell that word. He's one wild and crazy cat! Good find, Hennalady!
Click to expand...


----------



## btibbs70

Flash Dancer

__
https://flic.kr/p/3395944637


----------



## Angelsmom1

btibbs70 said:


> Flash Dancer
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/3395944637
> 
> If he were any faster, you'd miss it. Thanks btibbs70.


----------



## Angelsmom1

hennalady said:


> Yup, cute kittys! Oh, And Angel takes after his Mommie
> 
> 
> Angelsmom1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ck said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a cute pic my husband sent - hope you enjoy!
> 
> We got two kittens at the same time and are always laughingly comparing our "kids". Of course, my kitten is the prettiest and the most well behaved. His lives up to his name, Rascal!
> 
> 
> 
> Very cute. When I brought Angel home, I thought it was a cute little white female kitten. I often refer to "him" now as Monster Boy. but he's used to the name Angel. believe me he is anything but. I keep hoping he'll outgrow this crazy kitten stage, but he's 1 1/2 yrs now and no sign of slowing down.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

I found Angel all atreached out on his blankie the other day, sleeping to gain his strength and energy to drive me up a wall in the middle of the night. Couldn't resist the photo as I had never seen him lay like this before.


----------



## hennalady

For you Jackie...


----------



## hennalady

The Rainbow Bridge
Just this side of heaven is a place called Rainbow Bridge. When an animal dies
that has been especially close to someone here, that pet goes to Rainbow Bridge.

There are meadows and hills for all of our special friends so they can run and play together. There is plenty of food, water and sunshine, and our friends are warm
and comfortable. All the animals who had been ill and old are restored to health
and vigour; those who were hurt or maimed are made whole and strong again, 
just as we remember them in our dreams of days and times gone by.

The animals are happy and content, except for one small thing; they each miss someone very special to them, who had to be left behind.

They all run and play together, but the day comes when one suddenly stops and
looks into the distance. His bright eyes are intent; His eager body quivers. 
Suddenly he begins to run from the group, flying over the green grass, his legs
carrying him faster and faster. You have been spotted, and when you and your
special friend finally meet, you cling together in joyous reunion, never to be parted again.

The happy kisses rain upon your face; your hands again caress the beloved head,
and you look once more into the trusting eyes of your pet, so long gone from your
life but never absent from your heart.

Then you cross Rainbow Bridge together

Author unknown

Tribute memorial to Hobbes Fattytail here, Beloved Kitty to all. We will miss him.
http://hobbesfattytail.pets-memories.com/


----------



## BobnDejasMom

Angelsmom1 told me to check out this topic. Started to scroll and realized I had been reading it at some time before. Thought I would scroll until I got to where I stopped. Guess what? I had already followed the whole thing. Enjoyed it all again.


----------



## 23607

Angelsmom1 said:


> hennalady said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yup, cute kittys! Oh, And Angel takes after his Mommie
> 
> 
> Angelsmom1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ck said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a cute pic my husband sent - hope you enjoy!
> 
> We got two kittens at the same time and are always laughingly comparing our "kids". Of course, my kitten is the prettiest and the most well behaved. His lives up to his name, Rascal!
> 
> 
> 
> Very cute. When I brought Angel home, I thought it was a cute little white female kitten. I often refer to "him" now as Monster Boy. but he's used to the name Angel. believe me he is anything but. I keep hoping he'll outgrow this crazy kitten stage, but he's 1 1/2 yrs now and no sign of slowing down.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I found Angel all atreached out on his blankie the other day, sleeping to gain his strength and energy to drive me up a wall in the middle of the night. Couldn't resist the photo as I had never seen him lay like this before.
Click to expand...

In our house we call this the superman pose. We also have the chicken pose (when they sit as it they are hatching eggs) and the Snoopy pose (head hanging over the chair, sofa, etc.)


----------



## btibbs70

ck said:


> In our house we call this the superman pose. We also have the chicken pose (when they sit as it they are hatching eggs) and the Snoopy pose (head hanging over the chair, sofa, etc.)


 :lol:


----------



## Angelsmom1

BobnDejasMom said:


> Angelsmom1 told me to check out this topic. Started to scroll and realized I had been reading it at some time before. Thought I would scroll until I got to where I stopped. Guess what? I had already followed the whole thing. Enjoyed it all again.


Cute kitties in your avitar,glad to see you here. Welcome back.


----------



## Angelsmom1

hennalady said:


> For you Jackie...


Thanks for the wings. I'll be sure Angel takes them with him when I kick him out.He's still locked out of bedroom, but still woke me up before 5am. He's really pushing it.


----------



## Angelsmom1

ck said:


> Angelsmom1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hennalady said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yup, cute kittys! Oh, And Angel takes after his Mommie
> 
> 
> Angelsmom1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ck said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a cute pic my husband sent - hope you enjoy!
> 
> We got two kittens at the same time and are always laughingly comparing our "kids". Of course, my kitten is the prettiest and the most well behaved. His lives up to his name, Rascal!
> 
> 
> 
> Very cute. When I brought Angel home, I thought it was a cute little white female kitten. I often refer to "him" now as Monster Boy. but he's used to the name Angel. believe me he is anything but. I keep hoping he'll outgrow this crazy kitten stage, but he's 1 1/2 yrs now and no sign of slowing down.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I found Angel all atreached out on his blankie the other day, sleeping to gain his strength and energy to drive me up a wall in the middle of the night. Couldn't resist the photo as I had never seen him lay like this before.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In our house we call this the superman pose. We also have the chicken pose (when they sit as it they are hatching eggs) and the Snoopy pose (head hanging over the chair, sofa, etc.)
Click to expand...

I thought of superman too.LOL


----------



## BobnDejasMom

It looks like Angel is wearing leg warmers and socks. It looks like my kind of exercise too.


----------



## Angelsmom1

BobnDejasMom said:


> It looks like Angel is wearing leg warmers and socks. It looks like my kind of exercise too.


He was sound asleep when I took this picture. Then I woke him up. He does it to me in the middle of the night, thought it was faor that I wake hime mid-nap. He wasn't real happy. Now he knows how I feel. I know, I'm mean.


----------



## Wildercrafter

I love my cats they are so much fun/


----------



## hennalady

Awwwwww.......


----------



## Angelsmom1

Wildercrafter said:


> I love my cats they are so much fun/


Those are two beauties. Ginger is a nice color and midnight has peircing eyes. Bet they are well loved and they prolly have you well trained as I have learned is thier goal in life.


----------



## BobnDejasMom

I love the little white hairs in midnight's ears and on his chest. I read somewhere that all black cats have a few white hairs. I don't know if that's true. All my black cats did.


----------



## hennalady

Mine have as well as my daughters too. I have never thought of it before. Good info BobnDejasMom!


----------



## Angelsmom1

hennalady said:


> Mine have as well as my daughters too. I have never thought of it before. Good info BobnDejasMom!


I don't know about black cats, but my own black hair has white hairs in it. I'm not turning grey, I'm going white. But I've had the same white hairs for about 5 yrs, no more and no less. Funny.


----------



## hennalady

Angelsmom1 said:


> hennalady said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mine have as well as my daughters too. I have never thought of it before. Good info BobnDejasMom!
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know about black cats, but my own black hair has white hairs in it. I'm not turning grey, I'm going white. But I've had the same white hairs for about 5 yrs, no more and no less. Funny.
Click to expand...

So, you ARE part Kitty!! I knew it! LOL


----------



## hennalady

Say G'Night Gingy...


----------



## BobnDejasMom

I can't let Bob (my older cat) sleep next to my pillow because he keeps wanting to lick my hair. Too bad he doesn't have peroxide on his tongue.


----------



## misszzzzz

We had a lovely Calico and if you showered before bed and applied deodorant, she would snuggle into your armpit and lick. Yuck!


----------



## hennalady

Ew.


----------



## BobnDejasMom

It's not like she was licking dirty armpits.


----------



## Angelsmom1

Marquis is always licking off lotion on my hands or legs while I'm in bed trying to sleep. Yuk. But he loves it.


----------



## BobnDejasMom

Tonight Bob had the flower toys first but Deja intervened and parked herself between them. He was really annoyed.


----------



## hennalady

You guys are funny! Having fun like this at the kittys expence! Shame on you  Now, where is that lotion Miss Macey likes so much.....


----------



## Angelsmom1

hennalady said:


> You guys are funny! Having fun like this at the kittys expence! Shame on you  Now, where is that lotion Miss Macey likes so much.....


If you can't find it, Marquis offered to send her some of mine. Lovestruck boy.


----------



## hennalady

Angelsmom1 said:


> hennalady said:
> 
> 
> 
> You guys are funny! Having fun like this at the kittys expence! Shame on you  Now, where is that lotion Miss Macey likes so much.....
> 
> 
> 
> If you can't find it, Marquis offered to send her some of mine. Lovestruck boy.
Click to expand...

Oh I found it, she is out slutting with the men of course..... Dont know what Im gonna do with her :O


----------



## Angelsmom1

hennalady said:


> Angelsmom1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hennalady said:
> 
> 
> 
> You guys are funny! Having fun like this at the kittys expence! Shame on you  Now, where is that lotion Miss Macey likes so much.....
> 
> 
> 
> If you can't find it, Marquis offered to send her some of mine. Lovestruck boy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh I found it, she is out slutting with the men of course..... Dont know what Im gonna do with her :O
Click to expand...

Hate to say it, but she has poor taste in men.


----------



## hennalady

Angelsmom1 said:


> hennalady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Angelsmom1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hennalady said:
> 
> 
> 
> You guys are funny! Having fun like this at the kittys expence! Shame on you  Now, where is that lotion Miss Macey likes so much.....
> 
> 
> 
> If you can't find it, Marquis offered to send her some of mine. Lovestruck boy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh I found it, she is out slutting with the men of course..... Dont know what Im gonna do with her :O
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hate to say it, but she has poor taste in men.
Click to expand...

Ya got that right! I need to introduce her to some Kittys! She is out there cuz the dog that smiles is here. She cant allow anyone to get the attention.


----------



## hennalady




----------



## hennalady




----------



## Angelsmom1

hennalady said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hmbKX8MC62s&feature=related


That's one weird cat. even it's eyes are weird. Doesn't have the brains to come in out of the rain either I bet. Speaking of which, there's a bad thunderstorm, so I better shut this down.


----------



## BobnDejasMom

So funny. I wonder if they have problems with hair clogs in their drains?


----------



## Angelsmom1

BobnDejasMom said:


> So funny. I wonder if they have problems with hair clogs in their drains?


That's a good one. :lol: :thumbup:  :lol:


----------



## hennalady

Angelsmom1 said:


> BobnDejasMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> So funny. I wonder if they have problems with hair clogs in their drains?
> 
> 
> 
> That's a good one. :lol: :thumbup: :lol:
Click to expand...

At least it is a short hair kitty!! LMAO :thumbup:


----------



## hennalady

:lol:


----------



## judeb

my babies Pagan and Portia, they are a little spoilt :lol:


----------



## hennalady

Just a little  But look like they are worth it!


----------



## judeb

lol oh yes definitely worth it!


----------



## hennalady

Mine as well judeb! Oh and welcome to the forum! Remember to use the bookmarks to find stuff again, saves a lot of time and frustration!! Also, if you like a particular persons postings you can click their name and see what they have posted lately. It is what we refer to as KP Stalking around here LOL.


judeb said:


> lol oh yes definitely worth it!


 :XD:


----------



## hennalady

I found an updated version of The Rainbow bridge just for Kitties...
WELCOME AT RAINBOW BRIDGE
(Adapted from the original)

by Alexander Theodore, Bouvier, Fourth Year Resident

On the morning of September 11, 2001, there was an unprecedented amount of activity at the Rainbow Bridge. Decisions had to be made. They had to be made quickly. And, they were.

An issue, not often addressed here, is the fact that many residents really have no loved one for whom to wait. And, the ones who were abused. Who are they to wait for?

We don't talk about that much up here. We share ones as they arrive, happy to do so. But we all know there is nothing like having your very own person who thinks you are the most special kitten in the Heavens.

Last Tuesday morning a request rang out for kittens not waiting for specific persons to volunteer for special assignment.. An eager, curious crowd surged excitedly forward, each kitten wondering what the assignment would be.

They were told by a solemn voice that unexpectedly, all at once, thousands of people died on Earth long before they were ready.

All the kittens, as all kittens do, felt the humans' pain deep in their own hearts. Without hearing more, there was a clamoring among them - "May I have one to comfort?" "I'll take two, I have a big heart." "I have been saving tail-swishes forever."

One after another they came forward begging for assignment.

One cozy-looking fluffy kitten hesitantly asked, "Are there any children coming? 
I would be very comforting for a child 'cause I'm soft and squishy and I always wanted to be hugged."

Little cats volunteered to do what they do best, cuddle and rub against legs.

Cats who on Earth had never had a kind word or a pat on the head, stepped forward and said, "I will love any human who needs love."

Then all the cats, wherever on Earth they originally came from, rushed to the Rainbow Bridge and stood waiting, overflowing with love to share. .

http://petloss.com/welcome2.htm


----------



## Laura Lee

Our cat was named Isabelle until we found out that she is a he. We now call him Mr. Iz and I always say "heavy on the Mr." He is spoiled. He has a curfew. We don't let him out at night because we have coyotes around. Mr. Iz wants out after dark and we tell him "no" and he gets a temper tantrum and runs to the livingroom and claws on an area rug. It is starting to get light out at six a.m., so he climbs on my hubby's chest and meows until hubby gets up to let him out.


----------



## hennalady

Welcome to KP Laura Lee! Happy you joined in on our kitty fun! Can you post a picture of MR Iz??? We would love to see 


Laura Lee said:


> Our cat was named Isabelle until we found out that she is a he. We now call him Mr. Iz and I always say "heavy on the Mr." He is spoiled. He has a curfew. We don't let him out at night because we have coyotes around. Mr. Iz wants out after dark and we tell him "no" and he gets a temper tantrum and runs to the livingroom and claws on an area rug. It is starting to get light out at six a.m., so he climbs on my hubby's chest and meows until hubby gets up to let him out.


----------



## Laura Lee

hennalady said:


> Welcome to KP Laura Lee! Happy you joined in on our kitty fun! Can you post a picture of MR Iz??? We would love to see
> 
> 
> Laura Lee said:
> 
> 
> 
> Our cat was named Isabelle until we found out that she is a he. We now call him Mr. Iz and I always say "heavy on the Mr." He is spoiled. He has a curfew. We don't let him out at night because we have coyotes around. Mr. Iz wants out after dark and we tell him "no" and he gets a temper tantrum and runs to the livingroom and claws on an area rug. It is starting to get light out at six a.m., so he climbs on my hubby's chest and meows until hubby gets up to let him out.
Click to expand...

Thank you for the welcome! I am enjoying this forum!

Here is a picture of Mr. Iz.


----------



## BobnDejasMom

Mr. Iz is gorgeous. I just wish I could cuddle all the cats on this forum...Not all at once though.


----------



## Laura Lee

BobnDejasMom said:


> Mr. Iz is gorgeous. I just wish I could cuddle all the cats on this forum...Not all at once though.


Thank you! I forget he is a male and call him "Baby Doll" which sounds like a feminine name for a male cat. He is our "baby" since we are empty nesters here.


----------



## BobnDejasMom

I call my male cat, Bob, my little princess sometimes. I don't mean it as a gender thing, just a term of endearment. My husband, the language freak, thinks I am insane.


----------



## Laura Lee




----------



## Laura Lee

BobnDejasMom said:


> I call my male cat, Bob, my little princess sometimes. I don't mean it as a gender thing, just a term of endearment. My husband, the language freak, thinks I am insane.


Too cute! My hubby probably thinks the same of me. teehee!


----------



## hennalady

He looks very mischievous! Absolutely adorable! Thanks for sharing  I would cuddle all the kittys at once! What a cuddle puddle that would be :O


Laura Lee said:


> hennalady said:
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome to KP Laura Lee! Happy you joined in on our kitty fun! Can you post a picture of MR Iz??? We would love to see
> 
> 
> Laura Lee said:
> 
> 
> 
> Our cat was named Isabelle until we found out that she is a he. We now call him Mr. Iz and I always say "heavy on the Mr." He is spoiled. He has a curfew. We don't let him out at night because we have coyotes around. Mr. Iz wants out after dark and we tell him "no" and he gets a temper tantrum and runs to the livingroom and claws on an area rug. It is starting to get light out at six a.m., so he climbs on my hubby's chest and meows until hubby gets up to let him out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you for the welcome! I am enjoying this forum!
> 
> Here is a picture of Mr. Iz.
Click to expand...

 :XD:


----------



## Laura Lee

Here is a picture of Molly, our deceased cat. She lived to be 17 years old and looked like a kitten all her life. We called her Princess. We miss her! She was another spoiled cat of ours. I guess we spoil all our furbabies. Don't even ask me about our two dogs. teehee!


----------



## Laura Lee

hennalady, what's with the tiger picture?


----------



## BobnDejasMom

Re: tiger photos....That's one big kitty. Glad I don't have his litter box in my house.


----------



## hennalady

Tigers are kitties too!!! We have no prejudice here.... Wassa matta, you dont like tigers? LOL Actually they are in a rescue center currently and I just thought they were soooooo cute


----------



## hennalady

Awwwwwwwwwwwww, I am so sorry for your loss. I lost my beloved Cleopatra (CleoCatra for short LOL) in October. I had never lost a pet before that I had had so long. Wow, what an awful thing to go through. She rescued me when we met, and so Miss Macey is now taking care of me as she picked me out of the line up and I was lost to her. She is my first girl kitten, and Calico like your pretty Princess.


Laura Lee said:


> Here is a picture of Molly, our deceased cat. She lived to be 17 years old and looked like a kitten all her life. We called her Princess. We miss her! She was another spoiled cat of ours. I guess we spoil all our furbabies. Don't even ask me about our two dogs. teehee!


----------



## Angelsmom1

Laura Lee said:


> BobnDejasMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> I call my male cat, Bob, my little princess sometimes. I don't mean it as a gender thing, just a term of endearment. My husband, the language freak, thinks I am insane.
> 
> 
> 
> Too cute! My hubby probably thinks the same of me. teehee!
Click to expand...

I got a male cat named Angel. Got him at 4 weeks and really couldn't tell gender. After a couple of weeks it became apparent the she was a he. He was used to the name by then so I kept it. I don't think he minds. Lot of times I call him either Little One or Monster Boy. He isn't much of an Angel, but it's been almost 2 years.


----------



## motherdawg

LOVE this...my cat is black double pawed...the nail file scene got me choking.


----------



## Angelsmom1

hennalady said:


> He looks very mischievous! Absolutely adorable! Thanks for sharing  I would cuddle all the kittys at once! What a cuddle puddle that would be :O
> 
> 
> Laura Lee said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hennalady said:
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome to KP Laura Lee! Happy you joined in on our kitty fun! Can you post a picture of MR Iz??? We would love to see
> 
> 
> Laura Lee said:
> 
> 
> 
> Our cat was named Isabelle until we found out that she is a he. We now call him Mr. Iz and I always say "heavy on the Mr." He is spoiled. He has a curfew. We don't let him out at night because we have coyotes around. Mr. Iz wants out after dark and we tell him "no" and he gets a temper tantrum and runs to the livingroom and claws on an area rug. It is starting to get light out at six a.m., so he climbs on my hubby's chest and meows until hubby gets up to let him out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you for the welcome! I am enjoying this forum!
> 
> Here is a picture of Mr. Iz.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :XD:
Click to expand...

Re: Wet Tiger, now that's a kitty


----------



## Angelsmom1

motherdawg said:


> LOVE this...my cat is black double pawed...the nail file scene got me choking.


What is "Double Pawed" Never heard of that.


----------



## Angelsmom1

Laura Lee said:


> Here is a picture of Molly, our deceased cat. She lived to be 17 years old and looked like a kitten all her life. We called her Princess. We miss her! She was another spoiled cat of ours. I guess we spoil all our furbabies. Don't even ask me about our two dogs. teehee!


So sorry for your loss. That's a long life, I'm sure she will be missed very much. It's so hard to lose a pet after all those years. I lost my favorite dog after 16 years with me and 2 years when I got her.


----------



## Needleme

BobnDejasMom said:


> It's not like she was licking dirty armpits.


Yes, only clean ones. The lady cat has high standards!


----------



## kangaroo

Laura Lee said:


>


 :thumbup: ;-)  Some to make you smile    enjoy...most awkward cat positions


----------



## hennalady

Those are great irene!


----------



## BobnDejasMom

I'se the babysitter.


----------



## hennalady

Awwwww. Poor Angels MOM is offline as her modem broke  These are great!!!


----------



## BobnDejasMom

hennalady said:


> Awwwww. Poor Angels MOM is offline as her modem broke  These are great!!!


Oh no. I hope it's fixed soon or she may have to go to the library or somewhere tomorrow to use a computer.


----------



## BobnDejasMom

I love to stay indoors on a rainy day.


----------



## Purlie Girl

Love that "Cats with Thumbs" movie! 

My two cats are staring at me right now, waiting for their supper. I'd better hurry and feed them. If I delay, they might respond by growing thumbs and point point them at me! LOL.

Purlie Girl


----------



## hennalady

Is your pet's pic worth $5,000?
Enter Purina's Picture Paw-fect Competition and you could win a $5,000 grand prize or free pet food for a year!* Submit a photo of your pet(s) in oneor allof six categories by May 31, 2012.
Details are here:
http://www.pureloveforpets.com/?utm_source=email_may&utm_medium=email&utm_content=Petcentric_Mega_Intro&utm_campaign=May_Mega_2012 :XD:


----------



## hennalady

BobnDejasMom said:


> hennalady said:
> 
> 
> 
> Awwwww. Poor Angels MOM is offline as her modem broke  These are great!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Oh no. I hope it's fixed soon or she may have to go to the library or somewhere tomorrow to use a computer.
Click to expand...

I mailed her a modem and wireless connection yesterday!!!! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## BobnDejasMom

hennalady said:


> BobnDejasMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hennalady said:
> 
> 
> 
> Awwwww. Poor Angels MOM is offline as her modem broke  These are great!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Oh no. I hope it's fixed soon or she may have to go to the library or somewhere tomorrow to use a computer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I mailed her a modem and wireless connection yesterday!!!! :thumbup: :thumbup:
Click to expand...

Oh goody. I'm missing her and her cat.


----------



## hennalady

BobnDejasMom said:


> hennalady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BobnDejasMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hennalady said:
> 
> 
> 
> Awwwww. Poor Angels MOM is offline as her modem broke  These are great!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Oh no. I hope it's fixed soon or she may have to go to the library or somewhere tomorrow to use a computer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I mailed her a modem and wireless connection yesterday!!!! :thumbup: :thumbup:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh goody. I'm missing her and her cat.
Click to expand...

Me too!!!!!!!


----------



## hennalady

:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## kangaroo

hennalady said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UegA2yBL1nc&feature=uploademail
> 
> :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


 :thumbup: :thumbup: more most awkward cat sleeping positions


----------



## hennalady

I have a couple to add to that one  :mrgreen:


----------



## Amethist

My Husbands other carer having time out.


----------



## hennalady

Awwww. how cute


----------



## BobnDejasMom

Cats have sleeping down to an art form. Nobody does it better.


----------



## hennalady

BobnDejasMom said:


> Cats have sleeping down to an art form. Nobody does it better.


I am sooooooo jealous!!!


----------



## kangaroo

hennalady said:


> BobnDejasMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cats have sleeping down to an art form. Nobody does it better.
> 
> 
> 
> I am sooooooo jealous!!!
Click to expand...

SOME MORE......


----------



## hennalady

I dont think these need titles.... :XD:


----------



## BobnDejasMom

And I have more.


----------



## hennalady

I love it!!!


----------



## Angelsmom1

hennalady said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UegA2yBL1nc&feature=uploademail
> 
> :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


I'M BACKKKKK!!!!! 
Good video, wish I had a video camera as Marquis does this too when I scratch his bellly


----------



## SylviaC

Welcome back Angelsmom. I wish you had a video camera too..


----------



## BobnDejasMom

Goody.You're back. I hate going through a day without Angel's, "I can see what you're doing," glare.


----------



## hennalady

I told you that everyone missed you Jackie!! Hugggsss, Kim


----------



## BobnDejasMom

Deja just decided to put her mouse in the paper shredder wastebasket. Of course, that meant she had to tip the basket to retrieve it.
Some more cat n dog cuties...


----------



## kangaroo

BobnDejasMom said:


> Deja just decided to put her mouse in the paper shredder wastebasket. Of course, that meant she had to tip the basket to retrieve it.
> Some more cat n dog cuties...


Sunday kitts :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## BobnDejasMom

The first pix reminds me of bookends. Talk about taking advantage of a good thing.
The second pix looks like the way I felt this morning when I was volunteering at the museum. Wish I had known I was going to feel that way before I put my name on their schedule. I was so tired it didn't even occur to me that they had coffee there.


----------



## Angelsmom1

BobnDejasMom said:


> The first pix reminds me of bookends. Talk about taking advantage of a good thing.
> The second pix looks like the way I felt this morning when I was volunteering at the museum. Wish I had known I was going to feel that way before I put my name on their schedule. I was so tired it didn't even occur to me that they had coffee there.


See if I can get a picture of Marquis Lovingly hugging Angel while they sleep in MY chair.


----------



## Angelsmom1

BobnDejasMom said:


> The first pix reminds me of bookends. Talk about taking advantage of a good thing.
> The second pix looks like the way I felt this morning when I was volunteering at the museum. Wish I had known I was going to feel that way before I put my name on their schedule. I was so tired it didn't even occur to me that they had coffee there.


See if I can get a picture of Marquis Lovingly hugging Angel while they sleep in MY chair.


----------



## Knitress

I watched a show on cats last night and found out, white furred animals often have deafness, white fur and deafness are on the same gene. I am sure you will give her a great forever home.


----------



## Angelsmom1

hennalady said:


> I told you that everyone missed you Jackie!! Hugggsss, Kim


Thank you all so much for thinking of me. I'm so happy to be back. Turned out my modem doesn't like to work in any other room then my bedroom. I just was going to double check it in bedroom for laughs, and lo and behold, it's working fine in here. So I was off line for a week for no good reason. Glad to be here.Modem is as finiky as the cats.


----------



## Waterford Girl

That was so cute, but not as cute as the cat under your name. I smile every time I see it. 
Happy knitting.


----------



## hennalady

Angelsmom1 said:


> BobnDejasMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> The first pix reminds me of bookends. Talk about taking advantage of a good thing.
> The second pix looks like the way I felt this morning when I was volunteering at the museum. Wish I had known I was going to feel that way before I put my name on their schedule. I was so tired it didn't even occur to me that they had coffee there.
> 
> 
> 
> See if I can get a picture of Marquis Lovingly hugging Angel while they sleep in MY chair.
Click to expand...

Love the cuddle pic!


----------



## Angelsmom1

Waterford Girl said:


> That was so cute, but not as cute as the cat under your name. I smile every time I see it.
> Happy knitting.


He's the same kitty inthe picture with his adopted brother. Picture came out dark. All I have is a cell phone camera.


----------



## BarbaraSD

loving seeing all these cat pictures, especially the ones with the kitties snuggling up with dogs. My cats never did that.


----------



## hennalady

My Miss Macey plays with all but one dog that comes to visit. "Elvis" she does not like!


----------



## BobnDejasMom

Awwwwww. Oooooh. That is so cute. I love the way your kitties are snuggled. Marquis does seem to like to put his "arm" around Angel. I'll bet it's comforting to both of them.


----------



## hennalady

LOL


----------



## hennalady

This is one way to do it I guess...


----------



## hennalady

Cat Concert





Funny Cats You will laugh outloud!!!





 :XD: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Angelsmom1

hennalady said:


> Cat Concert
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Funny Cats You will laugh outloud!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :XD: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


That last one had me ROTFLMAO!!!!! I needed that!


----------



## hennalady

Angelsmom1 said:


> hennalady said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cat Concert
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Funny Cats You will laugh outloud!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :XD: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> That last one had me ROTFLMAO!!!!! I needed that!
Click to expand...

Me too!!!!!


----------



## BobnDejasMom

Oh man, now my face hurts from laughing.
Did you notice one of those cats gave "the Angel look" at the camera?
Why does anyone ever pay to rent comedies at the video store?


----------



## hennalady

BobnDejasMom said:


> Oh man, now my face hurts from laughing.
> Did you notice one of those cats gave "the Angel look" at the camera?
> Why does anyone ever pay to rent comedies at the video store?


I have no idea!!! LOL cats are the funniest things on the market these days!!!


----------



## Angelsmom1

with kitties, truth can be funnier than fiction!! I have fish tanks and am waiting for Angel to take the plunge!!


----------



## hennalady

LOL


----------



## BobnDejasMom

I loved the singing cats link. 
Last summer I heard cat noise outside my back door. I thought they were fighting or mating. They next day I found a dead garter snake. It had literally been bitten in half and the head was bitten off. I'm guessing the cats did it.
Also, do your cats like it when you sing to them, or do you? Every cat I have ever had loves it. I sing to them in a little squeaky baby-talk voice.


----------



## hennalady

BobnDejasMom said:


> I loved the singing cats link.
> Last summer I heard cat noise outside my back door. I thought they were fighting or mating. They next day I found a dead garter snake. It had literally been bitten in half and the head was bitten off. I'm guessing the cats did it.
> Also, do your cats like it when you sing to them, or do you? Every cat I have ever had loves it. I sing to them in a little squeaky baby-talk voice.


I dont sing. But my Macey talks to me at night when I am sleeping. It is really sweet, annoying, but sweet!


----------



## Angelsmom1

Angel and Marquis will carry on a comversation with me. Especially if it is around dinner time. Wonder what they are saying?


----------



## BarbaraSD

Angelsmom1 said:


> Angel and Marquis will carry on a comversation with me. Especially if it is around dinner time. Wonder what they are saying?


I have a Page-a-Day Cat Calendar and the information on Friday's page writes about conversing with your cat:

"In every species there is learning through imitation, and like human babies who parrot the babble of their parents, cats tend to respond when they are spoken to. In fact, cats whose owners converse with them tend to have a larger 'vocabulary' than cats that are ignored."


----------



## Trishanne

We have retired to the beach. through a combination of events, blended family, deaths , adoptions etc. we are now the proud possessors of 12 cats. They keep our 3 Shetland Sheepdogs company.

Try keeping track of yarn around my house !!!!!


----------



## Angelsmom1

BarbaraSD said:


> Angelsmom1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Angel and Marquis will carry on a comversation with me. Especially if it is around dinner time. Wonder what they are saying?
> 
> 
> 
> I have a Page-a-Day Cat Calendar and the information on Friday's page writes about conversing with your cat:
> 
> "In every species there is learning through imitation, and like human babies who parrot the babble of their parents, cats tend to respond when they are spoken to. In fact, cats whose owners converse with them tend to have a larger 'vocabulary' than cats that are ignored."
Click to expand...

I believe that, Marquis can say MAMA.


----------



## BobnDejasMom

I had a cat that I'm sure said MaMa too.
I saw a TV program that said cats also learn actions by mimicking humans. Does that mean we're a bunch of mischievous stinkers too? 
Life must be a ball at your house Trishann.


----------



## hennalady

I taught Cleopatra to say "Out" when she wanted out. It was very clear and very cool! Sure beat her scratching the doors!! LOL


----------



## Angelsmom1

Mine are telling me "It's time for treats". I can understand it very clearly. LOL


----------



## hennalady

Angelsmom1 said:


> Mine are telling me "It's time for treats". I can understand it very clearly. LOL


We are still withholding treats... She is eating food now, so maybe another month till she looses her big ole belly from treats, then we will start adding one or 2 as a special reward for good behavior.


----------



## hennalady

Ok Kids tell me if I am crazy. Is this not the ugliest kitty pattern [email protected][email protected][email protected]?


----------



## btibbs70

(Gasp!) Ugh, hideous. But I guess it could grow on me; after all, it does have its arms outstretched 


hennalady said:


> Ok Kids tell me if I am crazy. Is this not the ugliest kitty pattern [email protected][email protected][email protected]?


----------



## BobnDejasMom

Is it a Martian kitty?
If my cats are ever given the ability to talk the first thing they will say is, "Feed me."
And a friend of mine said if my cats come back as people in another life the first thing they will do is run the can opener.
So, has Angel gone swimming yet?


----------



## hennalady

BobnDejasMom said:


> Is it a Martian kitty?
> If my cats are ever given the ability to talk the first thing they will say is, "Feed me."
> And a friend of mine said if my cats come back as people in another life the first thing they will do is run the can opener.
> So, has Angel gone swimming yet?


I think Jackie has gone to sleep. She had a rough day... Im pretty sure Angel has not, yet..... :XD:


----------



## Angelsmom1

hennalady said:


> Ok Kids tell me if I am crazy. Is this not the ugliest kitty pattern [email protected][email protected][email protected]?


Definitly alien looking. Don't think I would cuddle with it.


----------



## Angelsmom1

hennalady said:


> BobnDejasMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is it a Martian kitty?
> If my cats are ever given the ability to talk the first thing they will say is, "Feed me."
> And a friend of mine said if my cats come back as people in another life the first thing they will do is run the can opener.
> So, has Angel gone swimming yet?
> 
> 
> 
> I think Jackie has gone to sleep. She had a rough day... Im pretty sure Angel has not, yet..... :XD:
Click to expand...

Too Cool. Cats won last night, they were making way too much noise, so I let them in bedroom with me. They settled right down and went to sleep. Marquis under my arm so I could rub his belly and Angel was between my legs. Just like it used to be.


----------



## hennalady

Angelsmom1 said:


> hennalady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BobnDejasMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is it a Martian kitty?
> If my cats are ever given the ability to talk the first thing they will say is, "Feed me."
> And a friend of mine said if my cats come back as people in another life the first thing they will do is run the can opener.
> So, has Angel gone swimming yet?
> 
> 
> 
> I think Jackie has gone to sleep. She had a rough day... Im pretty sure Angel has not, yet..... :XD:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Too Cool. Cats won last night, they were making way too much noise, so I let them in bedroom with me. They settled right down and went to sleep. Marquis under my arm so I could rub his belly and Angel was between my legs. Just like it used to be.
Click to expand...

Awwwww. Kitty Cuddle. It doesnt get any better than that!


----------



## Angelsmom1

hennalady said:


> Angelsmom1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hennalady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BobnDejasMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is it a Martian kitty?
> If my cats are ever given the ability to talk the first thing they will say is, "Feed me."
> And a friend of mine said if my cats come back as people in another life the first thing they will do is run the can opener.
> So, has Angel gone swimming yet?
> 
> 
> 
> I think Jackie has gone to sleep. She had a rough day... Im pretty sure Angel has not, yet..... :XD:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Too Cool. Cats won last night, they were making way too much noise, so I let them in bedroom with me. They settled right down and went to sleep. Marquis under my arm so I could rub his belly and Angel was between my legs. Just like it used to be.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Awwwww. Kitty Cuddle. It doesnt get any better than that!
Click to expand...

Can't believe I can report that cats were purrfect little gentlemen last night. Think they were grateful I let them in bedroom so they could sleep with mama.


----------



## Angelsmom1

Got a cute photo with Angel guarding his castle from Marquis. It's his house and won't share.


----------



## Angelsmom1

Found another that shows his Catitude!!


----------



## pinkwitch

OK - ME NEXT!!!! I want to provide a "serious" tutorial on all non-cat owners to help guide them on the "proper" way to pet a kitty. All cat owners - stand by to laugh!!

http://theoatmeal.com/comics/kitty_pet

(They do sell this as a poster and I am sooooo tempted - the belly rub cracks me up every time)


----------



## Angelsmom1

pinkwitch said:


> OK - ME NEXT!!!! I want to provide a "serious" tutorial on all non-cat owners to help guide them on the "proper" way to pet a kitty. All cat owners - stand by to laugh!!
> 
> http://theoatmeal.com/comics/kitty_pet
> 
> (They do sell this as a poster and I am sooooo tempted - the belly rub cracks me up every time)


Marquis like his tummy rubbed, but it has to be his way for sure.


----------



## pinkwitch

My own 2 cats are more dogs than cats. They would sit in the shower with my daughter when she lived at home because they loved the shower water coming down on them. The male will do the reach out and suddenly grab your hand during the belly rub, but it's not the mauling chomp. I did get the mauling chomp many, many years ago before I had a cat and I was naively rubbing the belly of one..........who seemed to like it - at first.


----------



## hennalady

LMAO!!! That is great!!!!


pinkwitch said:


> OK - ME NEXT!!!! I want to provide a "serious" tutorial on all non-cat owners to help guide them on the "proper" way to pet a kitty. All cat owners - stand by to laugh!!
> 
> http://theoatmeal.com/comics/kitty_pet
> 
> (They do sell this as a poster and I am sooooo tempted - the belly rub cracks me up every time)


----------



## BobnDejasMom

Angelsmom1 said:


> Got a cute photo with Angel guarding his castle from Marquis. It's his house and won't share.


That's cute.


----------



## hennalady

http://my.greasy.com/hennaladykim/heard_day_going_.html :XD: :lol:


----------



## pinkwitch

hennalady said:


> http://my.greasy.com/hennaladykim/heard_day_going_.html :XD: :lol:


Don't know the abbreviation - but I am rolling on the floor and laughing out loud!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## hennalady

pinkwitch said:


> hennalady said:
> 
> 
> 
> http://my.greasy.com/hennaladykim/heard_day_going_.html :XD: :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't know the abbreviation - but I am rolling on the floor and laughing out loud!!!!!!!!!!
Click to expand...

There are 3:
ROFLMAO
and
ROFLOL
and
LMAO :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## pinkwitch

hennalady said:


> pinkwitch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hennalady said:
> 
> 
> 
> http://my.greasy.com/hennaladykim/heard_day_going_.html :XD: :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't know the abbreviation - but I am rolling on the floor and laughing out loud!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There are 3:
> ROFLMAO
> and
> ROFLOL
> and
> 
> And all of the above ever time I look at your "be-bopping" kitty!
> LMAO :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:
Click to expand...


----------



## btibbs70

Loooovvveee the squirrels.


----------



## hennalady

LOL. Rockin Kitty Has her own page too!!! You can add a song to her playlist if you want to


----------



## pinkwitch

hennalady said:


> LOL. Rockin Kitty Has her own page too!!! You can add a song to her playlist if you want to


WHERE'S THE PAGE (remember where's the beef?); I clicked on your blog link and couldn't find it - oh, I have one for Kitty to rock to................


----------



## hennalady

pinkwitch said:


> hennalady said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOL. Rockin Kitty Has her own page too!!! You can add a song to her playlist if you want to
> 
> 
> 
> WHERE'S THE PAGE (remember where's the beef?); I clicked on your blog link and couldn't find it - oh, I have one for Kitty to rock to................
Click to expand...

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-48334-1.html :thumbup:
Try to add a video link to the song if you can, please!


----------



## hennalady

Oh, the rub down ones? Me too!!!


btibbs70 said:


> Loooovvveee the squirrels.


----------



## BobnDejasMom

I was gone all day and left the thread back at the Martian kitty toy. 
OMG. I missed out on so much fun today. The stuff posted today is so good.
I want a poster too.


----------



## hennalady

Hope you had a nice day!!!!


BobnDejasMom said:


> I was gone all day and left the thread back at the Martian kitty toy.
> OMG. I missed out on so much fun today. The stuff posted today is so good.
> I want a poster too.


----------



## BarbaraSD

hennalady said:


> Ok Kids tell me if I am crazy. Is this not the ugliest kitty pattern [email protected][email protected][email protected]?


Well, maybe throw some catnip inside and you won't care of kitty tears it apart trying to get to it.


----------



## hennalady

BarbaraSD said:


> hennalady said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ok Kids tell me if I am crazy. Is this not the ugliest kitty pattern [email protected][email protected][email protected]?
> 
> 
> 
> Well, maybe throw some catnip inside and you won't care of kitty tears it apart trying to get to it.
Click to expand...

I guess it would be a great piece to learn some new skills and make Miss Macey a new toy LMAO!!!


----------



## pinkwitch

Do you want to hear the "syrup - ey" old phrase: there are no mistakes in life - only lessons to be learned? OK, I thought not


----------



## hennalady

That I know!!!


pinkwitch said:


> Do you want to hear the "syrup - ey" old phrase: there are no mistakes in life - only lessons to be learned? OK, I thought not


----------



## Angelsmom1

What is the link to this Martian Kitty?


----------



## pinkwitch

Sorry, not a reply to the Martian, but have to get my "yucks" in again. I run with the big dogs - so why not with the "big cats"?
My daughter made the mistake of sending me one link and I have bombarded her with every link on their site ever since......
You have to try them all - do watch ALL the Halloween episodes, "Do Big Cats Like Catnip", "Do Big Cats Like Cinnamon", "Big Cats & Lasers", my personal favorite (are you listening rockin' kittin'????) - "Big Cat Rap" - link below - get started - get laughing and it's a good cause..............

Big Cat Rap - 




http://www.youtube.com/user/BigCatRescue
http://www.youtube.com/user/BigCatRescue/videos


----------



## Angelsmom1

My ex husband and I were going to take out a car loan to buy a Cougar(cat, not the car) Had a 10x12' cage built. He was adorable when he was 6 months old. His main diet would have been chicken and turkey necks from the supermarket. Lots of them. Then the cub bit the back of my arm and several stitches later, decided he was fine where he was. True story.


----------



## pinkwitch

Angelsmom1 said:


> My ex husband and I were going to take out a car loan to buy a Cougar(cat, not the car) Had a 10x12' cage built. He was adorable when he was 6 months old. His main diet would have been chicken and turkey necks from the supermarket. Lots of them. Then the cub bit the back of my arm and several stitches later, decided he was fine where he was. True story.


I just enjoy the videos! Our mother tiger at the zoo gave birth to twins earlier last year - I'll have to dig out the photos my daughter and I took (she's 23 and we go to the zoo by ourselves because no one else will go with us). So precious!! We got close up - HUGE enclosure, but mom and kids decided to nap right along the glass fence!! No big cats at our house (although Velma has ALWAYS been the boss of the big dogs since entering our home as a kitten). Wish I had a picture of her at 7 weeks where she cornered 3 huge dogs who wouldn't move because she was growling at them.....


----------



## hennalady

pg. 67


Angelsmom1 said:


> What is the link to this Martian Kitty?


----------



## BobnDejasMom

I finally got a chance to open the Big Cat Rap link. 
Bob, my 7 year old cat, was on laying on the floor next to me. His eyes got really big and his ears stood straight up during the whole thing. His head didn't move. He stared at (or in the direction of) my computer screen until it was finished, then he got up and left the room. 
I wonder what he was thinking.


----------



## Angelsmom1

hennalady said:


> pg. 67
> 
> 
> Angelsmom1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> What is the link to this Martian Kitty?
Click to expand...

didn't find martian yet, but had a cat that looked just like Gizmo of the Gremlins. Her name was Daz-e.


----------



## BobnDejasMom

A little off the subject, but have you seen the little dog on the tv show Happily Divorced with Fran Dresher (spelling?). It looks like an EWOK. It just needs a little Ewok hat.


----------



## btibbs70

TeeHee. OMGoodness, is that Pomeranian?


BobnDejasMom said:


> A little off the subject, but have you seen the little dog on the tv show Happily Divorced with Fran Dresher (spelling?). It looks like an EWOK. It just needs a little Ewok hat.


----------



## BobnDejasMom

btibbs70 said:


> TeeHee. OMGoodness, is that Pomeranian?
> 
> 
> BobnDejasMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> A little off the subject, but have you seen the little dog on the tv show Happily Divorced with Fran Dresher (spelling?). It looks like an EWOK. It just needs a little Ewok hat.
Click to expand...

OMG. It's him(her?). Last night they were holding it up like a little kid and all I could think was Ewok. Thanks for the picture.
The picture is a friend's cat "Gia." It has beautiful eyes.


----------



## Angelsmom1

BobnDejasMom said:


> btibbs70 said:
> 
> 
> 
> TeeHee. OMGoodness, is that Pomeranian?
> 
> 
> BobnDejasMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> A little off the subject, but have you seen the little dog on the tv show Happily Divorced with Fran Dresher (spelling?). It looks like an EWOK. It just needs a little Ewok hat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> OMG. It's him(her?). Last night they were holding it up like a little kid and all I could think was Ewok. Thanks for the picture.
> The picture is a friend's cat "Gia." It has beautiful eyes.
Click to expand...

Nice kitty


----------



## BobnDejasMom

These were my Foster Kitties, Spring and Autumn, Christmas 2010, before I got my sweetie Deja. There were playing with the ornaments as soon as they went on the tree.
Anyone have any good tree stories?


----------



## hennalady

With my daughters kitty "Psycho Sousa" we had to tie the tree to a ceiling hook cuz she could not help herself from climbing it. Crazy cat could follow a light up the wall almost to the ceiling. She was the original "Ninja Kitty" for sure.


BobnDejasMom said:


> These were my Foster Kitties, Spring and Autumn, Christmas 2010, before I got my sweetie Deja. There were playing with the ornaments as soon as they went on the tree.
> Anyone have any good tree stories?


----------



## hennalady

This is heartbreaking...


----------



## BobnDejasMom

hennalady said:


> This is heartbreaking...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's just wrong. Don't you just want to do the same thing to those people?


----------



## hennalady

Made me cry.....


BobnDejasMom said:


> hennalady said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is heartbreaking...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's just wrong. Don't you just want to do the same thing to those people?
Click to expand...


----------



## Angelsmom1

hennalady said:


> Made me cry.....
> 
> 
> BobnDejasMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hennalady said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is heartbreaking...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's just wrong. Don't you just want to do the same thing to those people?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am a member of the Humane Society of the US and they are doing good work as far as making stiffer laws and penalties, but I agree that they should be treated the same as what they have done to those poor animals. It's sickening what us supposedly smarter species can do to innocent animals. I have zero tolereance for animal and child abuse.
Click to expand...


----------



## BarbaraSD

I've mentioned before (I think)that I have a Cat-A-Day calendar. Thursday's subject was "Eye Contact" and I thought worthy of passing on.

"For humans, eye contact suggests adoration or sincerity. In the cat's social world, staring is rude or an outright threat. One reason cats are drawn to cat 'haters' is that ailurophobes ignore them. Cats read this as polite, as in nonthreatening, so they're more comfortable socializing with someone who isn't interested than they may be with the aggressive cat lover."


----------



## hennalady

Hmmmm that is interesting!


BarbaraSD said:


> I've mentioned before (I think)that I have a Cat-A-Day calendar. Thursday's subject was "Eye Contact" and I thought worthy of passing on.
> 
> "For humans, eye contact suggests adoration or sincerity. In the cat's social world, staring is rude or an outright threat. One reason cats are drawn to cat 'haters' is that ailurophobes ignore them. Cats read this as polite, as in nonthreatening, so they're more comfortable socializing with someone who isn't interested than they may be with the aggressive cat lover."


----------



## Angelsmom1

BarbaraSD said:


> I've mentioned before (I think)that I have a Cat-A-Day calendar. Thursday's subject was "Eye Contact" and I thought worthy of passing on.
> 
> "For humans, eye contact suggests adoration or sincerity. In the cat's social world, staring is rude or an outright threat. One reason cats are drawn to cat 'haters' is that ailurophobes ignore them. Cats read this as polite, as in nonthreatening, so they're more comfortable socializing with someone who isn't interested than they may be with the aggressive cat lover."


I had a home health aide a couple of weeks ago who was so scared of little Angel, that she jumped up and screamed at the top of her lungs when Angel appeared. I've never seen such an animal hater in my life. Needless to say, I won't be having her back. She scared Angel and me more than she was scared . Not funny at the time, but looking back, hmmmm.....


----------



## pinkwitch

Has this been brought up? The book "Knit Your Own Cat"?

http://www.amazon.com/Knit-Your-Own-Easy-Follow/dp/1579128939


----------



## Angelsmom1

pinkwitch said:


> Has this been brought up? The book "Knit Your Own Cat"?
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Knit-Your-Own-Easy-Follow/dp/1579128939


Good book. I've seen knit your own dog, but not for cats yet. hmmm...good


----------



## BobnDejasMom

BarbaraSD ...I make friends with cats by making what I call "Lovey Eyes." I close my eyes until they are almost shut, then kind of flirtingly just open them a little and then kind of squint them again. I keep my body still and non-threatening. 
My husband (as the local newspaper guy and a sponsor) had a nice friendly chat with a circus owner and his wife when they were performing in our town a few years back. It got me a chance to get out back fairly near the tiger cages. I tried it on them, and they made Lovey Eyes back at me. I was thrilled.
(Barbara - Are you in South Dakota or are those initials for something else?)


----------



## Laura Lee

Here is my cat "Mr Iz".


----------



## hennalady

beuatiful!!


----------



## pinkwitch

BobnDejasMom said:


> BarbaraSD ...I make friends with cats by making what I call "Lovey Eyes." I close my eyes until they are almost shut, then kind of flirtingly just open them a little and then kind of squint them again. I keep my body still and non-threatening.
> My husband (as the local newspaper guy and a sponsor) had a nice friendly chat with a circus owner and his wife when they were performing in our town a few years back. It got me a chance to get out back fairly near the tiger cages. I tried it on them, and they made Lovey Eyes back at me. I was thrilled.
> (Barbara - Are you in South Dakota or are those initials for something else?)


Are you sure those "Lovey Eyes" were not looking at you for dinner? Chuckles!


----------



## BobnDejasMom

pinkwitch said:


> BobnDejasMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> BarbaraSD ...I make friends with cats by making what I call "Lovey Eyes." I close my eyes until they are almost shut, then kind of flirtingly just open them a little and then kind of squint them again. I keep my body still and non-threatening.
> My husband (as the local newspaper guy and a sponsor) had a nice friendly chat with a circus owner and his wife when they were performing in our town a few years back. It got me a chance to get out back fairly near the tiger cages. I tried it on them, and they made Lovey Eyes back at me. I was thrilled.
> (Barbara - Are you in South Dakota or are those initials for something else?)
> 
> 
> 
> Are you sure those "Lovey Eyes" were not looking at you for dinner? Chuckles!
Click to expand...

A reversal of my joke, so it would be saying, "I love people. They taste delicious." 
It wasn't licking it's lips though. :lol:


----------



## BobnDejasMom

Laura Lee said:


> Here is my cat "Mr Iz".


Mr Iz is cute. Say that 20 times real fast.... Iz is ends up ziziz.


----------



## pinkwitch

The cartoon if you are unfamiliar is "Get Fuzzy"

Archives 2009 and earlier:
http://getfuzzyarchive.blogspot.com/

Newer Comics (in the newspaper) and here:
http://www.gocomics.com/getfuzzy

My non-cat loving husband loves this strip


----------



## hennalady

pinkwitch said:


> The cartoon if you are unfamiliar is "Get Fuzzy"
> 
> Archives 2009 and earlier:
> http://getfuzzyarchive.blogspot.com/
> 
> Newer Comics (in the newspaper) and here:
> http://www.gocomics.com/getfuzzy
> 
> My non-cat loving husband loves this strip


how Funny!!!! MOL!


----------



## BobnDejasMom

Oh thanks. Now I won't get any work or knitting done today. Heee. Heee.


----------



## Angelsmom1

BobnDejasMom said:


> Oh thanks. Now I won't get any work or knitting done today. Heee. Heee.


we all deserve a break now and then and what a better way to spend some time.


----------



## hennalady

Thanks Angels Mom! That is so pretty....I love this one!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Angelsmom1

hennalady said:


> Thanks Angels Mom! That is so pretty....I love this one!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


I like that one too. We all need hugggggsssssssss


----------



## hennalady

In honor of Mothers day i found some great ones....


----------



## Angelsmom1

hennalady said:


> In honor of Mothers day i found some great ones....


Good ones for the day. I called this one Mommy loves You!


----------



## hennalady

AWWWWWWWWWWWwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww.......


----------



## pinkwitch

OK, one more time - the first time it didn't load............


----------



## hennalady

pinkwitch said:


> OK, one more time - the first time it didn't load............


I LOVE THIS pinkwitch!!!!! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Angelsmom1

hennalady said:


> pinkwitch said:
> 
> 
> 
> OK, one more time - the first time it didn't load............
> 
> 
> 
> I LOVE THIS pinkwitch!!!!! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:
Click to expand...

we are getting some good ones


----------



## btibbs70

Angelsmom1 said:


> we are getting some good ones


Horns were holding up his halo


----------



## btibbs70

Would like to sneak a pic in of my grand dogs. The Mastiff is two weeks out of surgery and the King Charles is a week new to the family.


----------



## hennalady

My BFFF and Angel boy. YAY!


Angelsmom1 said:


> hennalady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pinkwitch said:
> 
> 
> 
> OK, one more time - the first time it didn't load............
> 
> 
> 
> I LOVE THIS pinkwitch!!!!! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> we are getting some good ones
Click to expand...


----------



## hennalady

I posted a dog lovers page too!!! You can share your beauties there too 


btibbs70 said:


> Would like to sneak a pic in of my grand dogs. The Mastiff is two weeks out of surgery and the King Charles is a week new to the family.


----------



## pinkwitch

"Big Cat" mommies need the love too..............


----------



## btibbs70

TNX, I'll hunt it down  Found it!


hennalady said:


> I posted a dog lovers page too!!! You can share your beauties there too
> 
> 
> btibbs70 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Would like to sneak a pic in of my grand dogs. The Mastiff is two weeks out of surgery and the King Charles is a week new to the family.
Click to expand...


----------



## hennalady

:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## btibbs70

Overachiever


----------



## btibbs70

But it doesn't * smell* like a baby :shock:


----------



## btibbs70

Kitten test runs Halloween Wookie costume.


----------



## hennalady

btibbs70 said:


> Overachiever


----------



## Angelsmom1

btibbs70 said:


> Angelsmom1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> we are getting some good ones
> 
> 
> 
> Horns were holding up his halo
Click to expand...

He lost his halo a while back, can't find it any where. All that's left are the horns. He's known more now as Monster boy. Trying to phase out "Angel"


----------



## hennalady

Introducing "Quincy Babyface Hollywood Jackrabbit"


----------



## hennalady

Crochet Pattern: Cat Scrubbie
http://www.crochetspot.com/crochet-pattern-cat-scrubbie/


----------



## pinkwitch

We also have 2 Labs, but I've never had my cats snuggle like this - Velma only occasionally gives them a little attention on HER schedule....


----------



## BobnDejasMom

hennalady said:


> Introducing "Quincy Babyface Hollywood Jackrabbit"


He looks just like my Bob, except he has a tail. I always wondered how Bob's tail might have looked. Thanks.


----------



## Angelsmom1

hennalady said:


> Introducing "Quincy Babyface Hollywood Jackrabbit"


And my Marquis looks like them too. Here he's trying to get my to rub his belly.


----------



## Angelsmom1

Angelsmom1 said:


> hennalady said:
> 
> 
> 
> Introducing "Quincy Babyface Hollywood Jackrabbit"
> 
> 
> 
> And my Marquis looks like them too. Here he's trying to get my to rub his belly.
Click to expand...

And I have to give Angel equal time too.


----------



## SylviaC

Thought you all might like to see this blog.
I love the way she talks about her cats.
I found her through a link in May 16 links and looked around and saw 'cats' in her categories list and here it is.

http://www.goldenbirdknits.com/search/label/cats


----------



## SylviaC

hennalady said:


> Crochet Pattern: Cat Scrubbie
> http://www.crochetspot.com/crochet-pattern-cat-scrubbie/


Love that, thanks for the link. I have been to her site before but I must have missed this...


----------



## hennalady

SylviaC said:


> hennalady said:
> 
> 
> 
> Crochet Pattern: Cat Scrubbie
> http://www.crochetspot.com/crochet-pattern-cat-scrubbie/
> 
> 
> 
> Love that, thanks for the link. I have been to her site before but I must have missed this...
Click to expand...

 :thumbup: :thumbup: I was thinking plarn would be cool for this one. Whadda ya think?


----------



## hennalady

Poetry from the 1930's

ADVICE
Folks, I'm telling you,
birthing is hard
and dying is mean --
so get yourself 
a little loving
in between.

Found at Crazy Aunt Purls


----------



## BarbaraSD

Angelsmom1 said:


> BarbaraSD said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've mentioned before (I think)that I have a Cat-A-Day calendar. Thursday's subject was "Eye Contact" and I thought worthy of passing on.
> 
> "For humans, eye contact suggests adoration or sincerity. In the cat's social world, staring is rude or an outright threat. One reason cats are drawn to cat 'haters' is that ailurophobes ignore them. Cats read this as polite, as in nonthreatening, so they're more comfortable socializing with someone who isn't interested than they may be with the aggressive cat lover."
> 
> 
> 
> I had a home health aide a couple of weeks ago who was so scared of little Angel, that she jumped up and screamed at the top of her lungs when Angel appeared. I've never seen such an animal hater in my life. Needless to say, I won't be having her back. She scared Angel and me more than she was scared . Not funny at the time, but looking back, hmmmm.....
Click to expand...

~~~~~~~~~
I work for a lady who does testing and tutoring for children with learning disabilities and her daughter tutors the high school and college aged kids. There is one student (high school) who won't go into my office because I have pictures of cats on my bulletin board.

I've never understood this aversion to cats.


----------



## BarbaraSD

This kitty picture was among a bunch of (this will make you smile) pictures in an email and just loved this one.


----------



## BarbaraSD

No, My SD refers to San Diego



BobnDejasMom said:


> BarbaraSD ...I make friends with cats by making what I call "Lovey Eyes." I close my eyes until they are almost shut, then kind of flirtingly just open them a little and then kind of squint them again. I keep my body still and non-threatening.
> My husband (as the local newspaper guy and a sponsor) had a nice friendly chat with a circus owner and his wife when they were performing in our town a few years back. It got me a chance to get out back fairly near the tiger cages. I tried it on them, and they made Lovey Eyes back at me. I was thrilled.
> (Barbara - Are you in South Dakota or are those initials for something else?)


----------



## hennalady

Very cute BarbaraSD 


BarbaraSD said:


> This kitty picture was among a bunch of (this will make you smile) pictures in an email and just loved this one.


----------



## Angelsmom1

BarbaraSD. What could have possibly have happened to people who have such strong adversions to little kitties. I don't understand either. This woman wouldn't even wash my dishes because I had a Betta fish above the sink. Funny thing about that is the cats could care less about my fish. I have 3 aquariums. I keep waiting to hear a splash and a loud meow in the middle of the night. As curious as Angel is, he likes to watch the fish, but leaves them alone. Maybe he thinks it's another TV set. HAHA.


----------



## hennalady

It is. It's "Kitty TV" just like my rat cage was when I had a snake. The kittys could watch the rats all day LOL :=)


----------



## ragdoll03

Nikki getting a bath which he despises


----------



## hennalady

How Handsome Nikki is after his torture chamber!!!


ragdoll03 said:


> Nikki getting a bath which he despises


 :XD:


----------



## Angelsmom1

ragdoll03 said:


> Nikki getting a bath which he despises


He's a beautiful cat. Takes at least 2 people to bath my Marquis. Always includes blood. He's not much on baths.


----------



## hennalady

A cat died and went to heaven.God met het at the gates and said, "You have been a good cat all these years. Anything you want is yours for the asking."..The cat thought for a minute and then said."All my life I lived on a farm and slept on hard wooden floors. I would like a real fluffy pillow to sleep in.".God said, "Say no more."nstantly the cat had a huge fluffy pillow...A few days later, six mice were killed in an accident and they all went to heaven together. God met them at the gates with the same offer he made to the cat...The mice said,"Well we have had to run all our lives: from cats, dogs and even people with brooms! If we could just have some roller skates, we would not have to run again."..God answered. "It is done." All the mice had little roller skates...About a week later, God decided to check on the cat. He found her sleeping on her fluffy pillow. God gently awakened the cat and asked. "Is everything okay? How have you been doing? Are you happy?" ..The cat replied , "Oh, it is WONDERFUL. I have never been so happy in my life. The pillow is so fluffy, and those little Meals on Wheels you have been sending over are delicious!"


----------



## Angelsmom1

hennalady said:


> A cat died and went to heaven.God met het at the gates and said, "You have been a good cat all these years. Anything you want is yours for the asking."..The cat thought for a minute and then said."All my life I lived on a farm and slept on hard wooden floors. I would like a real fluffy pillow to sleep in.".God said, "Say no more."nstantly the cat had a huge fluffy pillow...A few days later, six mice were killed in an accident and they all went to heaven together. God met them at the gates with the same offer he made to the cat...The mice said,"Well we have had to run all our lives: from cats, dogs and even people with brooms! If we could just have some roller skates, we would not have to run again."..God answered. "It is done." All the mice had little roller skates...About a week later, God decided to check on the cat. He found her sleeping on her fluffy pillow. God gently awakened the cat and asked. "Is everything okay? How have you been doing? Are you happy?" ..The cat replied , "Oh, it is WONDERFUL. I have never been so happy in my life. The pillow is so fluffy, and those little Meals on Wheels you have been sending over are delicious!"


Cute! unless your a mouse on skates.


----------



## hennalady




----------



## BobnDejasMom

hennalady said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A3JC24p0YsA&feature=relmfu


I watched all 21 of them. I was sad when they were finished. I wanted to watch more. Oh well, back to the real world. I do have to say some of them were a little too true to life. :lol:


----------



## kangaroo

some more to enjoy :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## jess10

hi well i think thats agood idear i have four cats that are spoliet and one out side the same


----------



## jess10

This another one


----------



## jess10

these are other photo of jess and her puss


----------



## BobnDejasMom

Aaaaaw. I love both batches of kitty pictures.


----------



## hennalady

HOw cute are they!!!! I will be leaving the post to all of your good hands this week as I am moving, but I will pop in and see when I can. Huggs All you Kitty Mommies!


----------



## Angelsmom1

jess10, the eyes on Jess are beautiful. Very handsome kitty. Missed you all. Had to get a new computer as mine died last week. Glad to be back.


----------



## hennalady

Happy you are back too!!!! 


Angelsmom1 said:


> jess10, the eyes on Jess are beautiful. Very handsome kitty. Missed you all. Had to get a new computer as mine died last week. Glad to be back.


----------



## kangaroo

hennalady said:


> HOw cute are they!!!! I will be leaving the post to all of your good hands this week as I am moving, but I will pop in and see when I can. Huggs All you Kitty Mommies!


    happy moving.......irene


----------



## hennalady

kangaroo said:


> hennalady said:
> 
> 
> 
> HOw cute are they!!!! I will be leaving the post to all of your good hands this week as I am moving, but I will pop in and see when I can. Huggs All you Kitty Mommies!
> 
> 
> 
> happy moving.......irene
Click to expand...

Thanks Irene!! It is a good move. Great Move actually... :XD:


----------



## BobnDejasMom

hennalady said:


> Happy you are back too!!!!
> 
> 
> Angelsmom1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> jess10, the eyes on Jess are beautiful. Very handsome kitty. Missed you all. Had to get a new computer as mine died last week. Glad to be back.
Click to expand...

Glad you are back Angelsmom.
Have a good move hennalady.

The black cat in the last photo looks like a pom pom ball with eyes and a little fluff for a tail.


----------



## BobnDejasMom

My friend is out of town this weekend so I went to her house to feed her cat today. It is one of the kitties I fostered last year. Kitty "Spring" was so happy when I came to check her food. (She is so sweet and pretty, I wanted to cry.)I was covered in white cat hair when I left. 
When I got home my cats were sniffing my clothes thoroughly.


----------



## Angelsmom1

BobnDejasMom said:


> My friend is out of town this weekend so I went to her house to feed her cat today. It is one of the kitties I fostered last year. Kitty "Spring" was so happy when I came to check her food. (She is so sweet and pretty, I wanted to cry.)I was covered in white cat hair when I left.
> When I got home my cats were sniffing my clothes thoroughly.


Sounds like asuccessful adoption. Glad you can see a kitty you fostered. Most people know not to where black when they come to see me as my two boys are very people friendly. Have to share this recent photo of my little Angel. he actually stopped moving for about 3 seconds.


----------



## mummsie

This is why I have trouble posting pictures :XD
Meet Gabby/Pinkie and she really does talk to us... # 3 rescue


----------



## mummsie

Here she is REALLY watching T.V. :shock:


----------



## jess10

Jess she just gose to sleep any where


----------



## BobnDejasMom

Everyone has such cute cats. I never get tired of cat and kitty pictures or cartoons. Too many cats, so little time.


----------



## jess10

Puss just had to sleep with the doll


----------



## jess10

jess up to no good and she nose it


----------



## jess10

jess up to no good and she nose it


----------



## jess10

Puss is jess mum and they paly together all the time.Puss had five kittens but i lost four of them and they where so sweet so i got puss desexed could go through that again losting them so i keep jess.


----------



## BobnDejasMom

It looks like Puss and Jess are warming up on the clothes drier. Cats are so funny. It will be really warm in the house and they'll still find the hottest place in the laundry room to curl up.
I had a case of toilet paper (bathroom tissue)delivered and my girl kitty (Deja) stuck her legs in the holes (handles) of the box and shredded the ones on the end of the box. Bad girl, but kind of funny. Now I put heavy tape over the holes when I store it.


----------



## hennalady

I LOVE IT!!!!


jess10 said:


> jess up to no good and she nose it


----------



## jess10

jess in my knitting bag


----------



## hennalady

Jess is quite the character and into everything I see  How adorable. Miss Macey will have a boy named "CAT" for her new roomie. We shall se how she does..... Cat is pretty shy and smaller than her as he was the runt of his litter. Should be interesting....


----------



## BobnDejasMom

I have adopted females to be companions for males several times. I always try to get a girl smaller than the boy so he can stay dominant in "his" home. It has always worked so far.
I don't know how it works introducing a male cat in a female cats home. I had a bad experience trying to place a girl with an existing girl.
It's probably like people. Personalities and situations are different.


----------



## jess10

They go ok thye get use to each other in time as i have two more an dthey are 14 years old they go there nose put out a bit but they are use to them now.When jess is old enough i am going to get her desexed to.


----------



## Angelsmom1

Alot of cute pictures. I too enjoy each of them. Funny ,the places a cat will find comfortable places to sleep. I had one that would find cold hard places and plop down and nap. The other cats would go for the softest places. Go figure.


----------



## Angelsmom1

Angel has a soft furry blanket where he like to sleep. It's at the foot of my bed. Now that makes sense.


----------



## hennalady

Miss Macey likes the window seat during the day, the back of the recliner for guard duty, and my bed when I am sleeping and she wants to chat... We shall see what the new house brings....


----------



## Angelsmom1

A guy came to my house with a few flyers of his lost cat. He lives in woods up above my house in the woods. Didn't know there was even a house there. He asked if I was the Cat Lady!. Guess I got a reputation now as the crazy cat lady who never goes any where. He has lost a female cat that is just like my Marquis even doen to the damaged, bling eye. He showed me the picture and I gasped. They are twins! Hope he finds his kitty. We have alot of coyotes in the area, hope his girl shows up alive and well. Had to chuckle about being the "Cat Lady" though.


----------



## hennalady

Angelsmom1 said:


> A guy came to my house with a few flyers of his lost cat. He lives in woods up above my house in the woods. Didn't know there was even a house there. He asked if I was the Cat Lady!. Guess I got a reputation now as the crazy cat lady who never goes any where. He has lost a female cat that is just like my Marquis even doen to the damaged, bling eye. He showed me the picture and I gasped. They are twins! Hope he finds his kitty. We have alot of coyotes in the area, hope his girl shows up alive and well. Had to chuckle about being the "Cat Lady" though.


LOL I thought you were the "Fish Lady"  I hope he finds his kitty too. It is so sad and scary not knowing where they are. My reason exactly for Miss Macey being Indoor only!!!! We got lots of Possums in this county. Ewwwwww......


----------



## BobnDejasMom

My kitties are indoor only. We sometimes feel like prisoners in our own home  because we have to make sure we open and close doors in the right order so they don't get out. Deja is especially bad about sneaking through the door with us. BUT on top of the bobcats and mountain lions that have been spotted here, we live right on the intersection of 2 main highways with lots of traffic.


----------



## Angelsmom1

BobnDejasMom said:


> My kitties are indoor only. We sometimes feel like prisoners in our own home  because we have to make sure we open and close doors in the right order so they don't get out. Deja is especially bad about sneaking through the door with us. BUT on top of the bobcats and mountain lions that have been spotted here, we live right on the intersection of 2 main highways with lots of traffic.


I don't let mine out. That's the 2nd cat to go missing in past few weeks. Not optomistic. Poor guy has had this cat since it was 4 days old. She's now 4 yrs. Feel bad for him. He doesn't think she'll be back.


----------



## BobnDejasMom

Deja has run out a few times but I manage to catch her. The one time I couldn't find her she spent the night in a tree. Thank goodness she was found in the morning. It took a ladder to get her down. She was really scared. But the minute she was back in the house she strutted around and acted like, "All hail the princess. I'm back." Stinker.


----------



## hennalady

If Miss Macey feels the need to go out, I either harness her or carry her. She never lasts too long out there in the big bad world...


crochet_all_day said:


> gotta let the cats out sometimes, otherwise when they do inevitably get out, they aint comin back.
> 
> real talk.


----------



## ssk1953

I don't have a picture to share of my two babies, but I have one solid black cat named, Alvin. Al is 17 years old and such a sweet tempered cat. He sleeps right beside me every night. My son was only 2 when we got Alvin and named him after 'Alvin and the Chipmunks.' My 2nd cat is only 3 years old, his name is "Sam". My son found "Sam" as a kitten running loose in a Hardees (fast food) restaurant parking lot. Talk about a lover boy, he will melt your heart. He looks like a seal-point Siamese mixed with gray Tabby...just beautiful. Gorgeous blue eyes. I have been a cat person all my life, have never not had a cat. I once had a Siamese that lived until she was 20 years old.


----------



## RebeccaJB

This is Chloe. She is my very spoiled Ruddy Somali.


----------



## hennalady

Chloe is Beautiful!! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## ssk1953

jess10 said:


> jess in my knitting bag


Jess10, I believe Mr. Jess is a stinker...a nosey boy! LOL I loved your pictures, especially him getting in the flower arrangement. The picture of him and his mom, Puss, curled up on the dryer was so sweet too. I love cats, they have such funny and cute personalities.


----------



## BobnDejasMom

I don't believe Chloe is spoiled. It would be uncharacteristic of a cat owner to let a cat get spoiled. Not.


----------



## hennalady

BobnDejasMom said:


> I don't believe Chloe is spoiled. It would be uncharacteristic of a cat owner to let a cat get spoiled. Not.


Yeah, we arent THAT gullible!! :lol: :lol:


----------



## Angelsmom1

hennalady said:


> BobnDejasMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't believe Chloe is spoiled. It would be uncharacteristic of a cat owner to let a cat get spoiled. Not.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, we arent THAT gullible!! :lol: :lol:
Click to expand...

I'm sure no one can relate, but my cats know just whicg buttons to push to get my attention , or food, treats, a belly rub or what ever. I carried Angel outside once cause he kept trying to tell me he wanted out. I got about 2 feet from door and he crawled up on my shoulder and dug in his claws. He was scared to death and wanted to get back into the safety of the house. He's never wanted to go out again. Marquis lately has been crying at the door to go out. He was a stray and has been an indoor cat for almost 6 years now. Guess he forgot how bad he wanted in.


----------



## Angelsmom1

RebeccaJB said:


> This is Chloe. She is my very spoiled Ruddy Somali.


Chloe is a beaty. and looks very alert. How they get so spoiled I'll never know. They are pretty tricky like that. LOL.


----------



## hennalady

Todays Kitty...


----------



## BobnDejasMom

Now that's what I call a mouthful.

I hope it doesn't make her sick, but my Deja chomped down 3 big leaves of lettuce tonight.


----------



## Angelsmom1

BobnDejasMom said:


> Now that's what I call a mouthful.
> 
> I hope it doesn't make her sick, but my Deja chomped down 3 big leaves of lettuce tonight.


shouldn't hurt her. might make her to potty more though.


----------



## hennalady

Angelsmom1 said:


> BobnDejasMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now that's what I call a mouthful.
> 
> I hope it doesn't make her sick, but my Deja chomped down 3 big leaves of lettuce tonight.
> 
> 
> 
> shouldn't hurt her. might make her to potty more though.
Click to expand...

The Lettuce or the [email protected]@?


----------



## BobnDejasMom

The yarn reminds me of some people I have seen eating spaghetti.


----------



## smc

I have been following this post for quite a while. Love everyone's pictures. Just took this picture of Abby. Evidently she thought her breakfast was here.


----------



## Angelsmom1

hennalady said:


> Angelsmom1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BobnDejasMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now that's what I call a mouthful.
> 
> I hope it doesn't make her sick, but my Deja chomped down 3 big leaves of lettuce tonight.
> 
> 
> 
> shouldn't hurt her. might make her to potty more though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Lettuce or the [email protected]@?
Click to expand...

Hennalady your so silly!


----------



## btibbs70

It was so hot here in Texas yesterday (95), I think our McKee would have love to look for his food in the Fridge!


smc said:


> I have been following this post for quite a while. Love everyone's pictures. Just took this picture of Abby. Evidently she thought her breakfast was here.


----------



## Angelsmom1

btibbs70 said:


> It was so hot here in Texas yesterday (95), I think our McKee would have love to look for his food in the Fridge!
> 
> 
> smc said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have been following this post for quite a while. Love everyone's pictures. Just took this picture of Abby. Evidently she thought her breakfast was here.
Click to expand...

Hennalady is also battleing 90 degree temps and is moving this week end. She won't have her new internet connection till tues at her new place, but may plug in here and there.
My weather has changed, we are now in the 70's and lows in the 40's. Feels good after record breaking highs in the 90's too. Kitties are enjoying the cooler temps and are getting into everything. They are like 2 little teens.


----------



## jess10

She is saying not missing out i am in first


----------



## hennalady

Well, then how about some Cat Hats to even the score! There are even more on the link 
http://grandmotherspatternbook.com/?p=4520&utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+GrandmothersPatternBook+%28Grandmother%27s+Pattern+Book%29


jess10 said:


> She is saying not missing out i am in first


 :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## Angelsmom1

hennalady said:


> Well, then how about some Cat Hats to even the score! There are even more on the link
> http://grandmotherspatternbook.com/?p=4520&utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+GrandmothersPatternBook+%28Grandmother%27s+Pattern+Book%29
> 
> 
> jess10 said:
> 
> 
> 
> She is saying not missing out i am in first
> 
> 
> 
> :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:
Click to expand...

like the first two. I can see me wearing the ears one next winter. A bit too hot now.Can't beat Angels ears though.


----------



## TammyJo

These are my fur babies Sahara and Sydney


----------



## Angelsmom1

TammyJo said:


> These are my fur babies Sahara and Sydney


They are cuties.


----------



## TammyJo

Angelsmom1 said:


> TammyJo said:
> 
> 
> 
> These are my fur babies Sahara and Sydney
> 
> 
> 
> They are cuties.
Click to expand...

They would say Thank You if they could. They think they're all that


----------



## hennalady

TammyJo said:


> Angelsmom1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TammyJo said:
> 
> 
> 
> These are my fur babies Sahara and Sydney
> 
> 
> 
> They are cuties.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They would say Thank You if they could. They think they're all that
Click to expand...

I completely agree! Absolutely cute as can be! They would say "MOL" (Kitty speak for "Meow Out Loud") LOL :XD: :XD: Thanks for sharing


----------



## hennalady

Wanna make some kitties? Dander free for all you kids allergic to cats 
http://grandmotherspatternbook.com/?p=4533&utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+GrandmothersPatternBook+%28Grandmother%27s+Pattern+Book%29


----------



## Angelsmom1

hennalady said:


> Wanna make some kitties? Dander free for all you kids allergic to cats
> http://grandmotherspatternbook.com/?p=4533&utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+GrandmothersPatternBook+%28Grandmother%27s+Pattern+Book%29


Cute kitties here. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## ulrika

Here's a picture of Pepper with my daughter's boyfriend Mike. Pepper is no longer with us. He was 18 and had very little kidney function. He's in a better place and in no more pain. Still miss him though.


----------



## ulrika

Sorry I messed up. It was a video. Will look for the pictures.


----------



## hennalady

ulrika said:


> Here's a picture of Pepper with my daughter's boyfriend Mike. Pepper is no longer with us. He was 18 and had very little kidney function. He's in a better place and in no more pain. Still miss him though.


I feel your pain ulrika.... I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Angelsmom1

hennalady said:


> ulrika said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a picture of Pepper with my daughter's boyfriend Mike. Pepper is no longer with us. He was 18 and had very little kidney function. He's in a better place and in no more pain. Still miss him though.
> 
> 
> 
> I feel your pain ulrika.... I am so sorry for your loss.
Click to expand...

It's been almost 2 years since I lost a beloved pet and it still hurts and prolly always will. They have a way of getting into our hearts. I choose to believe I will see them again some day.


----------



## jess10

wouldn't i like to give him her or hug can come and live with me any time. :thumbup:


----------



## SylviaC

Thought you might like this one - it cracked me up


----------



## Angelsmom1

Good one Sylviac. Poor kitty, must hurt his ears or he is related to hennalady's rockin kitty avatar.


----------



## Angelsmom1

A neighbor came by today with a 2-maybe 3 lb all white female kitten. It had the bluest eyes. It was lost and she wanted to know if I would like her. I sure did, but had to decline in taking her in. With my health the way it is, I just couldn't take her. But the man who came by last week, to visit The Cat Lady (Me, apparently) about his cat that had gone missing. I called him and no, he never did find his cat. I told him about the kitten, he came down the mountain and fell head over heels for the littlew white ball of fur. So He is back to being a daddy and the little lost kitten has a new very loving home. He will check with Humane societ around the bend to see if she had been reported missing. But most likely, the little one has a new home. Did my good deed for the day. The Cat Lady has saved another furry friend. Wish I could have taken her, but I still have my hands full with my almost 2 yr old kitten, Angel.


----------



## hennalady

Angelsmom1 said:


> Good one Sylviac. Poor kitty, must hurt his ears or he is related to hennalady's rockin kitty avatar.


Yup. He's diggin' it!! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Angelsmom1

hennalady said:


> Angelsmom1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good one Sylviac. Poor kitty, must hurt his ears or he is related to hennalady's rockin kitty avatar.
> 
> 
> 
> Yup. He's diggin' it!! :thumbup: :thumbup:
Click to expand...

I'll keep this where Marquis and Angel can see it. Tell them that's where they are going to end up if they're not careful!


----------



## hennalady

Another Kitty for the Band... :XD:


----------



## Angelsmom1

hennalady said:


> Another Kitty for the Band... :XD:


Angel wants to be a back up dancer. Lately he has been pouncing at nothing at all, just pouncing around the house. His version of dancing. Told him we should talk to Rockin Kitty anbout him joing a band.


----------



## hennalady

Angelsmom1 said:


> hennalady said:
> 
> 
> 
> Another Kitty for the Band... :XD:
> 
> 
> 
> Angel wants to be a back up dancer. Lately he has been pouncing at nothing at all, just pouncing around the house. His version of dancing. Told him we should talk to Rockin Kitty anbout him joing a band.
Click to expand...

 :lol: :lol: :lol: Should get a video!


----------



## Angelsmom1

hennalady said:


> Angelsmom1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hennalady said:
> 
> 
> 
> Another Kitty for the Band... :XD:
> 
> 
> 
> Angel wants to be a back up dancer. Lately he has been pouncing at nothing at all, just pouncing around the house. His version of dancing. Told him we should talk to Rockin Kitty anbout him joing a band.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :lol: :lol: :lol: Should get a video!
Click to expand...

Wish I had a camera. going to put it on my wish list. He is funny looking to watch him pounce at nothing over and over.


----------



## mollyannhad

Yes we need a cat forum on KP. I just can't seem to knit without my little kitty in my lap. Knitting/crocheting/yarn go hand in hand with cats. who else to help you ravel your yarn for you!


----------



## mollyannhad

How wonderful to have a place to see all our kitties. I am bookmarking this place


----------



## Angelsmom1

mollyannhad said:


> How wonderful to have a place to see all our kitties. I am bookmarking this place


It does seem that whenever I pull out some yarn my 22 month old kitten comes running. Hates it when I want to do something that he can't help with. Funny creatures.
Your little guy is cute and looks nice a quiet and calm. Mine just doesn't slow down.I keep hoping, but the older he gets, the more he gets into.


----------



## ulrika

Here's a couple of pictures of my fur babies.


----------



## Angelsmom1

ulrika said:


> Here's a couple of pictures of my fur babies.


They are nice looking kitties. Love those tails.


----------



## hennalady

Thanks for joining us mollyannhad! what a beautiful kitty you have. Looks like my old girl Cleopatra... I miss her every day as she went over the rainbow bridge in October. What is your baby's name???


mollyannhad said:


> Yes we need a cat forum on KP. I just can't seem to knit without my little kitty in my lap. Knitting/crocheting/yarn go hand in hand with cats. who else to help you ravel your yarn for you!


 :thumbup:


----------



## btibbs70

Our cat follows Maggie (dog) around like a puppy (he's 12 y.o.), loves to rub under Maggie's chin and walk under her.
Poor McKee can't get any response other than "Ewww" from Maggie


----------



## hennalady

btibbs70 said:


> Our cat follows Maggie (dog) around like a puppy (he's 12 y.o.), loves to rub under Maggie's chin and walk under her.
> Poor McKee can't get any response other than "Ewww" from Maggie


at least they are in the same room together!! That says a lot in my book  What cuties they are too.. :thumbup:


----------



## MrsB

Missy is the grandma of our group. She birthed three litters of kittens before we managed to adopt her from neighbors who didn't know about spaying. She is a very mellow gal with soft fur and a real pleasure to be around.


----------



## hennalady

MrsB said:


> Missy is the grandma of our group. She birthed three litters of kittens before we managed to adopt her from neighbors who didn't know about spaying. She is a very mellow gal with soft fur and a real pleasure to be around.


Missy looks to be a very happy gramma! Guarding her flowers too, nice job  LOL


----------



## btibbs70

MrsB said:


> Missy is the grandma of our group...


Oh, she's beautiful.


----------



## hennalady




----------



## Angelsmom1

hennalady said:


> No wonder thier noses are so short, they got cut off by the fan!LOL :mrgreen: :lol:


----------



## Angelsmom1

btibbs70 said:


> Our cat follows Maggie (dog) around like a puppy (he's 12 y.o.), loves to rub under Maggie's chin and walk under her.
> Poor McKee can't get any response other than "Ewww" from Maggie


my cat got so depressed when "our" dog died, I had to get him a new pal. Thus the beginnings of Angel the Brat Cat.


----------



## BobnDejasMom

btibb70: There was an all black cat roaming around here when I started managing this motel 2 years ago. 
Last year she had babies. I have been feeding as many cats as show up every evening since winter. One of her babies is black and white like your Maggie. I named all of them, but I named him Jib after the first kitten my husband had as a couple.
Jib is getting less timid. Tonight he was laying on the sidewalk after his supper and I saw his tummy. 
Surprise. Jib is a girl. She has obviously been nursing babies.


----------



## BobnDejasMom

Forgot to say I have been feeding the feral cats so they get tamer. The plan was to live catch them and give them a nice life as barn cats on a ranch. I would love to catch them and have them neutered. I like having them around here because they do keep mice away.


----------



## Angelsmom1

BobnDejasMom said:


> btibb70: There was an all black cat roaming around here when I started managing this motel 2 years ago.
> Last year she had babies. I have been feeding as many cats as show up every evening since winter. One of her babies is black and white like your Maggie. I named all of them, but I named him Jib after the first kitten my husband had as a couple.
> Jib is getting less timid. Tonight he was laying on the sidewalk after his supper and I saw his tummy.
> Surprise. Jib is a girl. She has obviously been nursing babies.


Don't you love surprises like that. I wanted to find a little FEMALE kitten for Marquis to have as a new buddy. We all thought Angel was a girl, but at 4 weeks it was still hard to tell. About 2 weeks later, I was watching Angel walking down the hallway and I looked at HER, and noticed-"That's no girl kitty" Sure enoughOur little Girl Angel, was a little boy. It worked out okay, cause Marquis already accepted Angel as his and took good care of baby Angel anyway. They are best buddies to this day.


----------



## hennalady

Awwww.... Now if they would just act like that all the time!!! LOL


----------



## Angelsmom1

hennalady said:


> Awwww.... Now if they would just act like that all the time!!! LOL


That's the million dollar question, how do I get them to be this good all the time. Mainly Angel, the Monster Boy. He is starting to get better. Only bit me twice yesterday for no reason. At least no reason I can come up with. I'm sure he has his reasons. Maybe when he turns two next month he'll be better. He has just way too much energy. Been trying to wear him out with his laser light mouse. Seems to be helping.


----------



## BobnDejasMom

I have a laser pen too. Deja comes begging for me to play with it every night. When she sees me reaching back on my desk she gets so excited she jumps on my desk and things go flying everywhere.
Bob was leery of it at first but now comes running to play too. He tries to catch and eat it. Most of the time I let him "win" and shut it off and end the play right when Bob has "eaten it."
Sometimes it just disappears under something and doesn't come out to play anymore. It's funny because Deja knows it comes from the pen.


----------



## Angelsmom1

BobnDejasMom said:


> I have a laser pen too. Deja comes begging for me to play with it every night. When she sees me reaching back on my desk she gets so excited she jumps on my desk and things go flying everywhere.
> Bob was leery of it at first but now comes running to play too. He tries to catch and eat it. Most of the time I let him "win" and shut it off and end the play right when Bob has "eaten it."
> Sometimes it just disappears under something and doesn't come out to play anymore. It's funny because Deja knows it comes from the pen.


it's so funny when Angel who tries to look so stuck up, turns into a real fool when that light comes out. I think I get more fun out of it than he does.So much for the mild mannered putty tat. Marquis won't lower himself to that level and totally ignores it. Such diffrent purrsonalities. LOL!!!
:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:     :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## hennalady

I found a lazer light that had 150 lights in it! I gave it to my daughter for her Psycho Sousa kitty. Worked like a charm. Went into tailspins till she couldnt run any more. LOL That I highly reccomend one for your kitties, or just for your torture fun in itself... Muahahahhahhahhaa


Angelsmom1 said:


> BobnDejasMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have a laser pen too. Deja comes begging for me to play with it every night. When she sees me reaching back on my desk she gets so excited she jumps on my desk and things go flying everywhere.
> Bob was leery of it at first but now comes running to play too. He tries to catch and eat it. Most of the time I let him "win" and shut it off and end the play right when Bob has "eaten it."
> Sometimes it just disappears under something and doesn't come out to play anymore. It's funny because Deja knows it comes from the pen.
> 
> 
> 
> it's so funny when Angel who tries to look so stuck up, turns into a real fool when that light comes out. I think I get more fun out of it than he does.So much for the mild mannered putty tat. Marquis won't lower himself to that level and totally ignores it. Such diffrent purrsonalities. LOL!!!
> :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:     :lol: :lol: :lol:
Click to expand...


----------



## hennalady

For Jackie..... So true it is scary


----------



## Angelsmom1

hennalady said:


> For Jackie..... So true it is scary


your so cute and his favorite toys are his sparkle balls. nite.


----------



## hennalady

Sweet dreams to you both and may the sparkle ball stay in reach tonight. LOL


Angelsmom1 said:


> hennalady said:
> 
> 
> 
> For Jackie..... So true it is scary
> 
> 
> 
> your so cute and his favorite toys are his sparkle balls. nite.
Click to expand...

 :XD:


----------



## Angelsmom1

hennalady said:


> For Jackie..... So true it is scary


I am keeping this picture by me. Just so like Angel. He loves to play around 3 am. trying to break him of that. No matter what I say or portray, I do love the little bugger.


----------



## hennalady

He is such an Angel Boy....Beautiful as always. OOPS, Handsome! 


Angelsmom1 said:


> hennalady said:
> 
> 
> 
> For Jackie..... So true it is scary
> 
> 
> 
> I am keeping this picture by me. Just so like Angel. He loves to play around 3 am. trying to break him of that. No matter what I say or portray, I do love the little bugger.
Click to expand...


----------



## hennalady

Its for you...




No..... Like this.




Its not Open sesame! It is "OUT"!! Dont they speak Cat?????




 :shock:


----------



## Angelsmom1

hennalady said:


> Its for you...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No..... Like this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its not Open sesame! It is "OUT"!! Dont they speak Cat?????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :shock:


I don't speak Cat too well, but I know an OPEN THE DOOR very well.


----------



## Angelsmom1

This is an older one of mom with baby Angel


----------



## BobnDejasMom

I love "It's for you." I wish I could teach Deja to do that. She run to my cell phone and push it around like she thinks she is going to answer it. I laugh and tell my husband she just hasn't figured it out yet.


----------



## Angelsmom1

BobnDejasMom said:


> I love "It's for you." I wish I could teach Deja to do that. She run to my cell phone and push it around like she thinks she is going to answer it. I laugh and tell my husband she just hasn't figured it out yet.


just give her time. she will.


----------



## Angelsmom1

This was my cat, marquis' best friend. Mine too.


----------



## BobnDejasMom

Awww. That's purrrty sweet.


----------



## hennalady

Miss Macey comes to tell my my cell is ringing, now if I could just get her to screen the calls!!!! MOL!


BobnDejasMom said:


> I love "It's for you." I wish I could teach Deja to do that. She run to my cell phone and push it around like she thinks she is going to answer it. I laugh and tell my husband she just hasn't figured it out yet.


 :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :wink:


----------



## BobnDejasMom

But then you would have to teach Miss Macey how to use Call Blocker.


----------



## Angelsmom1

BobnDejasMom said:


> But then you would have to teach Miss Macey how to use Call Blocker.


Marquis would just hang up on them. After so many hangups, they'd get the message


----------



## hennalady

Angelsmom1 said:


> BobnDejasMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> But then you would have to teach Miss Macey how to use Call Blocker.
> 
> 
> 
> Marquis would just hang up on them. After so many hangups, they'd get the message
Click to expand...

Thats ok, my phone does that for me!!!! LOL :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Angelsmom1

hennalady said:


> Angelsmom1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BobnDejasMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> But then you would have to teach Miss Macey how to use Call Blocker.
> 
> 
> 
> Marquis would just hang up on them. After so many hangups, they'd get the message
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thats ok, my phone does that for me!!!! LOL :thumbup: :thumbup:
Click to expand...

Your phone is better trained than Marquis then. I'll tell him to step it up.


----------



## hennalady

Angelsmom1 said:


> hennalady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Angelsmom1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BobnDejasMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> But then you would have to teach Miss Macey how to use Call Blocker.
> 
> 
> 
> Marquis would just hang up on them. After so many hangups, they'd get the message
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thats ok, my phone does that for me!!!! LOL :thumbup: :thumbup:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your phone is better trained than Marquis then. I'll tell him to step it up.
Click to expand...

 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## hennalady

http://my.greasy.com/jondude/baby_pics_.html#comments
:XD: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## hennalady

Fun kittys today I think.... Enjoy the moment. Huggssss, Kim


----------



## btibbs70

hennalady said:


> Fun kittys today I think.... Enjoy the moment. Huggssss, Kim


----------



## Angelsmom1

Love the Red Dot one. Angel is addicted to that dot. I like to make him climb the walls!!! :mrgreen:


----------



## hennalady

I thought of him right away when I saw that one ~ That reminds me, I still have to get one for Miss Macey.... Hugggsss, Kim


Angelsmom1 said:


> Love the Red Dot one. Angel is addicted to that dot. I like to make him climb the walls!!! :mrgreen:


----------



## BobnDejasMom

Kitty pen Try Walgreens if you have that where you live. I bought one for under $3.
It's just a regular one...in the pens/pencils, office stuff isle.


----------



## hennalady

BobnDejasMom said:


> Kitty pen Try Walgreens if you have that where you live. I bought one for under $3.
> It's just a regular one...in the pens/pencils, office stuff isle.


Thanks BobnDejasMom! I have to pass one tomorrow


----------



## Angelsmom1

BobnDejasMom said:


> Kitty pen Try Walgreens if you have that where you live. I bought one for under $3.
> It's just a regular one...in the pens/pencils, office stuff isle.


That's a better deal than Wally World. Should prolly get a spare. Angel would shred me if something happened to his.


----------



## Waterford Girl

Loved looking at all the pictures. We do not have a. At, but we do have a little girl a gea cup poodle 
Happy knitting


----------



## Angelsmom1

Waterford Girl said:


> Loved looking at all the pictures. We do not have a. At, but we do have a little girl a gea cup poodle
> Happy knitting


Everybody is welcome here. We have put up all kinds of things on this thread, mostly cat stuff, But I even threw in a picture of my doggie. It's a fun thread. Come and visit anytime.


----------



## hennalady

Angelsmom1 said:


> Waterford Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Loved looking at all the pictures. We do not have a. At, but we do have a little girl a gea cup poodle
> Happy knitting
> 
> 
> 
> Everybody is welcome here. We have put up all kinds of things on this thread, mostly cat stuff, But I even threw in a picture of my doggie. It's a fun thread. Come and visit anytime.
Click to expand...

Yeah, What she said!


----------



## Angelsmom1

hennalady said:


> Angelsmom1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Waterford Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Loved looking at all the pictures. We do not have a. At, but we do have a little girl a gea cup poodle
> Happy knitting
> 
> 
> 
> Everybody is welcome here. We have put up all kinds of things on this thread, mostly cat stuff, But I even threw in a picture of my doggie. It's a fun thread. Come and visit anytime.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, What she said!
Click to expand...

hennalady, got a prob with that?


----------



## DenzelsMa

Here are some of mine.
Di


----------



## Angelsmom1

DenzelsMa said:


> Here are some of mine.
> Di


Looks like that is thier bed and they just let you use it.LOL


----------



## DenzelsMa

Angelsmom1 said:


> DenzelsMa said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here are some of mine.
> Di
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like that is thier bed and they just let you use it.LOL
Click to expand...

Yep. They're pretty generous come my bedtime. Of course, one or two like to share with me especially when the weather gets cold.
Di


----------



## Angelsmom1

DenzelsMa said:


> Angelsmom1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DenzelsMa said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here are some of mine.
> Di
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like that is thier bed and they just let you use it.LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yep. They're pretty generous come my bedtime. Of course, one or two like to share with me especially when the weather gets cold.
> Di
Click to expand...

Since I have been so sick, both my boys want to be in the bed with me now. I had been keeping them out of bedroom cause they were playing tag at all hours of the night. That meant they would run across me and the bed. But they seem to know I'm not feeling well cause the last few nights, they have been nice a quiet and sleep with me now.


----------



## BobnDejasMom

Angelsmom1 said:


> DenzelsMa said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here are some of mine.
> Di
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like that is thier bed and they just let you use it.LOL
Click to expand...

Exactly what I was going to say.
I always know when it gets really cold during the night because I wake up with both cats glued to me.


----------



## KEgan

Here are some of my cats:


----------



## BobnDejasMom

Angelsmom1. Sick? Or should I ask?


----------



## hennalady

Angelsmom1 said:


> hennalady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Angelsmom1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Waterford Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Loved looking at all the pictures. We do not have a. At, but we do have a little girl a gea cup poodle
> Happy knitting
> 
> 
> 
> Everybody is welcome here. We have put up all kinds of things on this thread, mostly cat stuff, But I even threw in a picture of my doggie. It's a fun thread. Come and visit anytime.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, What she said!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> hennalady, got a prob with that?
Click to expand...

Not at all J, just agreeing with you as always. You just beat me to saying it this time out  Hugggsss Kim


----------



## BobnDejasMom

A friend sent this to me this morning


----------



## hennalady

Love it!!!!!
So I shall share one I got today as well
http://sorisomail.com/partilha/188658.html


BobnDejasMom said:


> A friend sent this to me this morning


----------



## btibbs70

hennalady said:


> Love it!!!!!
> So I shall share one I got today as well
> http://sorisomail.com/partilha/188658.html


OMGoodness, that is soooo cute.
When the kitten was mewing, our King Charles and Mastiff were quite attentive.


----------



## BobnDejasMom

hennalady said:


> Love it!!!!!
> So I shall share one I got today as well
> http://sorisomail.com/partilha/188658.html
> 
> 
> BobnDejasMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> A friend sent this to me this morning
Click to expand...

That little squirt is quite a handful...or mouthful. Looks like buddies for life.


----------



## knitknack

Love the picture of your husband and the fur baby napping together. What a great picture to frame and hang, as the moment captured is a rare one.
My 4 legged fur baby dog & I have added a 2 1/2 month old kitten (silver & white paws) to or household, as he would have been euthanized. I think in his past life he was a combo of Jack Russell & Kangaroo, as this little one jumps higher then any other cat I have ever owned. He torments the dog, and gets tormented back as they run after and jump on one another. Great to see them in action.


----------



## KEgan

This is what happens in our home. The cats love to lay on top of you.


----------



## hennalady

Thats great!!!!


KEgan said:


> This is what happens in our home. The cats love to lay on top of you.


 :XD: :thumbup: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Angelsmom1

KEgan said:


> This is what happens in our home. The cats love to lay on top of you.


KEgan, I love this picture. 2 of them even look like my boys. Thats such a great pic.


----------



## Angelsmom1

hennalady said:


> Love it!!!!!
> So I shall share one I got today as well
> http://sorisomail.com/partilha/188658.html
> 
> 
> BobnDejasMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> A friend sent this to me this morning
Click to expand...

Love the video. Reminds me of Marquis and my Long gone dog, sweetie pie. Marquis was about 6 months and sweeties was 14. They were best buds too. They would play like this. Sweetie loved taking care of her kitty Marquis.


----------



## hennalady

:mrgreen: ~LOL~ :mrgreen:


----------



## samazon

OMG to funny :lol: Nice to see you Hennalady :-D


----------



## BobnDejasMom

OMG. I love the cat 'n the rat.

Last night at 10:30 p.m. I decided to take food out for the wild outdoor kitty. I have never fed her late at night before. To my surprise she (Jibby) came trotting out of the bushes, ready to eat.
An hour later someone checked into the motel (I manage and live there) and I noticed Jibby was still there...next to the Coke machine and garbage cans. Then, oops, I saw one of her babies. Cute little grey stinker. Really big....6 or 8 weeks old. He (she) is about 1/2 the size of mommy cat (Jibby is small)but by the color I know who the daddy is & he's big.
So I was talking to Jibby and got a little closer, and oops, I saw another little black and white face.
I was so thrilled. I "snuck" back inside and opened a can of cat food. I put some on a paper plate and took it out.
Whoopee. I decided to sneak another peek and I saw another little black baby kitty.
The 3 kittens were playing on the sidewalk next to my Jeep when I opened the inside door. They stopped and eyed me suspiciously, then 2 of them went under the Jeep. Jibby just laid there and looked at me.
I'm so happy that she trusts me enough to bring her babies to eat.
It was a good day for "Cat's Mother" - my nickname as a kid.


----------



## Angelsmom1

BobnDejasMom said:


> OMG. I love the cat 'n the rat.
> 
> Last night at 10:30 p.m. I decided to take food out for the wild outdoor kitty. I have never fed her late at night before. To my surprise she (Jibby) came trotting out of the bushes, ready to eat.
> An hour later someone checked into the motel (I manage and live there) and I noticed Jibby was still there...next to the Coke machine and garbage cans. Then, oops, I saw one of her babies. Cute little grey stinker. Really big....6 or 8 weeks old. He (she) is about 1/2 the size of mommy cat (Jibby is small)but by the color I know who the daddy is & he's big.
> So I was talking to Jibby and got a little closer, and oops, I saw another little black and white face.
> I was so thrilled. I "snuck" back inside and opened a can of cat food. I put some on a paper plate and took it out.
> Whoopee. I decided to sneak another peek and I saw another little black baby kitty.
> The 3 kittens were playing on the sidewalk next to my Jeep when I opened the inside door. They stopped and eyed me suspiciously, then 2 of them went under the Jeep. Jibby just laid there and looked at me.
> I'm so happy that she trusts me enough to bring her babies to eat.
> It was a good day for "Cat's Mother" - my nickname as a kid.


Such a good story. I had a siamese freal catt who brought me her 3 babies. I wanted one of the kittens so bad, but as much as mommy cat trusted me, I couldn't get any closer than 20 feet from the babies. No way was she going to let me have one of her babies. They all have since disappeared. We have many coyotes here and not near as many loose and feral cats like we used to. Even 2 neighbors cats have disappeared. My babies are stictly indoor cats.


----------



## BobnDejasMom

I got a photo with my long lens of my feral mommy kitty and 2 of her babies this evening.
The kitties were using the sand bag in a shallow drainage ditch for a litter box. They were also climbing and playing in the tree. I'm concerned because I didn't see the little black and white one.


----------



## Angelsmom1

BobnDejasMom said:


> I got a photo with my long lens of my feral mommy kitty and 2 of her babies this evening.
> The kitties were using the sand bag in a shallow drainage ditch for a litter box. They were also climbing and playing in the tree. I'm concerned because I didn't see the little black and white one.


Hope the other baby is ok and was just hiding.


----------



## btibbs70

BobnDejasMom said:


> I got a photo with my long lens of my feral mommy kitty and 2 of her babies this evening.
> The kitties were using the sand bag in a shallow drainage ditch for a litter box. They were also climbing and playing in the tree. I'm concerned because I didn't see the little black and white one.


What a sweet family photo. Hope the other one's okay.


----------



## hennalady

:thumbup: :XD: :lol:


----------



## btibbs70

hennalady said:


> :thumbup: :XD: :lol:


OMGoodness, spewed coffee on the monitor AGAIN! You're a hoot, gal.


----------



## hennalady

btibbs70 said:


> hennalady said:
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbup: :XD: :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> OMGoodness, spewed coffee on the monitor AGAIN! You're a hoot, gal.
Click to expand...

YAY!!!


----------



## Angelsmom1

Love the cat in the mailbox!!!ROFLMAO


----------



## hennalady

Angelsmom1 said:


> Love the cat in the mailbox!!!ROFLMAO


That is the one Carol tried to post on BFFS last week. I got it in an email...


----------



## samazon

The cat in the mail box lmao :lol:


----------



## BobnDejasMom

Gotta print the doggy one for a friend.
Love the cat in the mailbox too.
----
No sight of any of my feral kitty's babies for 3 or more days now. Do the mommies push them away to wean them or should I fear the worst? I thought she was starting to bring them to eat at night too.


----------



## Angelsmom1

BobnDejasMom said:


> Gotta print the doggy one for a friend.
> Love the cat in the mailbox too.
> ----
> No sight of any of my feral kitty's babies for 3 or more days now. Do the mommies push them away to wean them or should I fear the worst? I thought she was starting to bring them to eat at night too.


All the ones I've had/seen over the years stick close to mama for up to a year. Some times Males may wander when they become sexually mature around 6 months. I have even had racoons come around for the cat food. Those babies can stay close to mama for a couple years. I hope your babiesare ok. They are a pretty group and would hate to see something bad happen to them. Funny how we can even get attached to the wild ones, too.


----------



## hennalady

OK, I know this is about cats, but this one speaks to me about the bad rap Pit Bull Dogs get. I have known some that are great and this one shows the restraint of a saint with this kitty...





 :wink: :mrgreen: :thumbup:


----------



## Angelsmom1

hennalady said:


> OK, I know this is about cats, but this one speaks to me about the bad rap Pit Bull Dogs get. I have known some that are great and this one shows the restraint of a saint with this kitty...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :wink: :mrgreen: :thumbup:


I've known some like this. Seen them with small children. Think some of them do get a bad rap.


----------



## samazon

Omg that's so cute! Some of my friends have pits just big ole babies :-D


----------



## BobnDejasMom

Cute pit bull and cat video.

No sign of my feral kittens since I saw one of them July 25 with mom. Mom keeps coming every day to eat alone. I keep hoping.
I saw the daddy cat(or one of the daddies) this afternoon. He came to check out the food bowl but ran away when he saw me.


----------



## jeannietta

Mine just love to pose for the camera!


----------



## BobnDejasMom

Sweet kitties. I love the wide nose on the black one.


----------



## Angelsmom1

jeannietta said:


> Mine just love to pose for the camera!


They Obviously love each other.
Angel's latest pose. Looks like he's praying.


----------



## BobnDejasMom

They look so happy and so sweet.


----------



## hennalady

I absolutely love all the new pics Ladies!! Here are some just for fun since Miss Macey does not like to pose for me....


----------



## CharleenR

Ok I promised some pictures of my babies so here goes..... Starting with 2 out of the 5, Ariel and Jade. Ariel is a Lynx Point Siamese. Jade is a rescue tortie. The shot with the wreath, I used as a Christmas card the following year.


----------



## hennalady

I think Jade is my favorite, but dont tell the other kids, ok??


----------



## Angelsmom1

BobnDejasMom said:


> They look so happy and so sweet.


Angel the lighter oneis Marquis' kitten. He has taken good care of his baby brother. Yes, they do love each other. They curl up in the chair togehter every night like this.


----------



## CharleenR

I won't  but hold the decision til you see the other pics. Jade has certainly been through the most, born in our backyard by a feral mom who was hunting possums for food to feed her babies. We managed to capture Jade who was so tiny that she fit in the palm of my hand (will see if I can find that photo). She was so scared at first that she puffed up to 10 x her size (every last piece of fur was on end) and was hissing at us non stop. We were going to find a home for her (already having 6 cats at the time) but were really worried that we just took in a she devil, the way she was acting. But then she decided that we were OK and starting purring non stop and melted our hearts, so we decided to add her to the family. I think her diet was so horrible when she was a kitten, that several years ago she was diagnosed with feline diabetes. I give her an insulin shot every day now.



hennalady said:


> I think Jade is my favorite, but dont tell the other kids, ok??


----------



## Angelsmom1

CharleenR said:


> I won't  but hold the decision til you see the other pics. Jade has certainly been through the most, born in our backyard by a feral mom who was hunting possums for food to feed her babies. We managed to capture Jade who was so tiny that she fit in the palm of my hand (will see if I can find that photo). She was so scared at first that she puffed up to 10 x her size (every last piece of fur was on end) and was hissing at us non stop. We were going to find a home for her (already having 6 cats at the time) but were really worried that we just took in a she devil, the way she was acting. But then she decided that we were OK and starting purring non stop and melted our hearts, so we decided to add her to the family. I think her diet was so horrible when she was a kitten, that several years ago she was diagnosed with feline diabetes. I give her an insulin shot every day now.
> 
> 
> 
> hennalady said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think Jade is my favorite, but dont tell the other kids, ok??
Click to expand...

I like the markings on both kitties. Jade is a beauty with the long hair.


----------



## CharleenR

Here are two more pics. The first photo is from the past and my all time favorite cat. His name was Sugarbear - a lilac point Siamese Manx mix. He wanted to be in someone's lap all the time so he could purr like crazy. He lived to be 18 1/2 and I still miss him. Such a gentle sweet soul who got along with everyone, cats and humans alike. His fur never darkened with age like Siamese often do, it remained a pure white and sooooo, soooooo soft with just a hint of a "mask".

Photo of the black cat is one of our current ones, named Cindra ("from the ashes", she followed a cat we lost several months before her named Bear and of the same coloring). Unlike Bear, Cindra has shiny black fur and black on black stripes and flecks of white throughout her fur, characteristic of a Chausie. Her mom was a purebred Chausie, her Dad was a purebred Siamese (you can read more about the breed on the website http://www.chausie-kittens.com/. She is of the same standard as Sugarbear in personality, she talks constantly to whoever is there or even if she is by herself, about what she wants, how she feels.....doesn't matter..........she just talks. She follows everyone around, friend, family and stranger alike and likes to be in our lap most of the time. She also chases fur mice religiously, we throw it, she brings it back.....most of the time....for more. When she isn't chasing the mice, she puts them for safekeeping in the dry food dish or under the door that is closed then begs us to open the door so she can get them back. She chases Cashmere around all the time (you haven't seen him yet) and he outweighes her by a good 10 pounds.


----------



## BobnDejasMom

Beautiful Cats. I had never heard of a Chausie. Very regal looking. Thanks for the link.
My Deja isn't supposed to go into my office. She stuffs her mice under an second door to the office then waits until I open the main door. She sneaks through with me on a dead run and retrieves her mousies.


----------



## CharleenR

Cindra does that on the garage door. There are all kinds of fur mice remnants that she tries to rescue when the garage door is opened. We cox her out by throwing a reasonably whole one back down the hallway.

Yours are beautiful too!



BobnDejasMom said:


> Beautiful Cats. I had never heard of a Chausie. Very regal looking. Thanks for the link.
> My Deja isn't supposed to go into my office. She stuffs her mice under an second door to the office then waits until I open the main door. She sneaks through with me on a dead run and retrieves her mousies.


----------



## Angelsmom1

Love both the black and white. Always wanted a black cat. Have had 2 flamepoint siamese mixes. Both Himalayan's But PJ was a true Himalayan, long hair and all. Angel has more sealpoint siamese in him. Than I also had a flamepoint Oriental Shorthair for 9 years. He died of kidney failure. He was my ex's cat, but he liked me better.Then I got the True Himalayan to replace the oriental. The oriental was named PI, short for Pirate of something or other.(he had papers) The Himalayan was called PJ for Pi, Jr. They couldn't have been more diffrent from each other. PJ loves me. Pissed my ex off. I got custody of PJ. Then he died at age 7 of kidney failure too.I've got a cd of them. I'll have to see if I can figure out how to get them off disk and onto puter.


----------



## hennalady

Angelsmom1 said:


> Love both the black and white. Always wanted a black cat. Have had 2 flamepoint siamese mixes. Both Himalayan's But PJ was a true Himalayan, long hair and all. Angel has more sealpoint siamese in him. Than I also had a flamepoint Oriental Shorthair for 9 years. He died of kidney failure. He was my ex's cat, but he liked me better.Then I got the True Himalayan to replace the oriental. The oriental was named PI, short for Pirate of something or other.(he had papers) The Himalayan was called PJ for Pi, Jr. They couldn't have been more diffrent from each other. PJ loves me. Pissed my ex off. I got custody of PJ. Then he died at age 7 of kidney failure too.I've got a cd of them. I'll have to see if I can figure out how to get them off disk and onto puter.


You can just put the disk in and move them directly to KP without saving to comp if you want to save time jacki


----------



## skfowler

What beautiful kitties! All of them!


----------



## hennalady

our kitty avatar looks like a fun kitty skfowler. All full of mischief I bet


skfowler said:


> What beautiful kitties! All of them!


----------



## skfowler

She is a little devil alright and a very fun kitty! But such a love (on her own terms! lol!) She helps with my yarn more than I'd like sometimes lol! She loves swap boxes, thinks they came for her to get into!



hennalady said:


> our kitty avatar looks like a fun kitty skfowler. All full of mischief I bet
> 
> 
> skfowler said:
> 
> 
> 
> What beautiful kitties! All of them!
Click to expand...


----------



## Angelsmom1

skfowler said:


> She is a little devil alright and a very fun kitty! But such a love (on her own terms! lol!) She helps with my yarn more than I'd like sometimes lol! She loves swap boxes, thinks they came for her to get into!
> 
> 
> 
> hennalady said:
> 
> 
> 
> our kitty avatar looks like a fun kitty skfowler. All full of mischief I bet
> 
> 
> skfowler said:
> 
> 
> 
> What beautiful kitties! All of them!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Always helps when swap boxes have cat treats in them. Mine get excited now when a box shows up from any one....Lots of wonderful cats we have here.Hard to pick a favorite, other then my own, as they are all so good looking.


----------



## BobnDejasMom

Deja loves boxes too. I'm surprised at some the small boxes she manages to squish her pudgy little body into. I call her the box fiend.


----------



## Angelsmom1

BobnDejasMom said:


> Deja loves boxes too. I'm surprised at some the small boxes she manages to squish her pudgy little body into. I call her the box fiend.


That's like how marquis can squish through childproof lock on bathroom cabinet. How you sqeeze a 15 lb cat thru a 2" opening, I'll never know. But he's figured it out.


----------



## BobnDejasMom

Marquis must be a Houdini kitty.


----------



## Angelsmom1

BobnDejasMom said:


> Marquis must be a Houdini kitty.


He never ceases to amaze me.!!!!!!LOL


----------



## skfowler

Beezey will crawl under my bedside table and how I'll never know! She fit fine when she was a kitten but now at about ten pounds I don't know how she manages it! LOL!I


----------



## Angelsmom1

skfowler said:


> Beezey will crawl under my bedside table and how I'll never know! She fit fine when she was a kitten but now at about ten pounds I don't know how she manages it! LOL!I


I think they have rubber bones!!


----------



## CharleenR

Bags are a big hit around here as well as boxes. Especially boxes that have paper packing material still in it! Oh it is grand to dive into, tunnel through and then throw all the pieces out onto an "innocent" bystander (the next cat wanting to get into the action). Cindra is especially fond of boxes.


----------



## Wildercrafter

Beautiful cats Charleen. I have one Siamese and one mix that looks like a russian blue but he is half Siamese so not sure where he got that blue gray color. Then I have 2 American Shorthairs one snow white and one butterscotch. I leove doing this swap with the cats and seeing everyone's kitties.


----------



## SylviaC

Just took a photo of Penny in her favourite spot - on guard duty but in a relaxed way 

It is a little dark as the flash did not go off because of the sun outside. She loves that plant stand and gets quite indignant if I put something on there.  

Yeah, really dark photos. I will try to get a better one another day.


----------



## Angelsmom1

SylviaC said:


> Just took a photo of Penny in her favourite spot - on guard duty but in a relaxed way
> 
> It is a little dark as the flash did not go off because of the sun outside. She loves that plant stand and gets quite indignant if I put something on there.
> 
> Yeah, really dark photos. I will try to get a better one another day.


Surely looks like his table...LOL


----------



## Angelsmom1

Wildercrafter said:


> Beautiful cats Charleen. I have one Siamese and one mix that looks like a russian blue but he is half Siamese so not sure where he got that blue gray color. Then I have 2 American Shorthairs one snow white and one butterscotch. I leove doing this swap with the cats and seeing everyone's kitties.


Love the two in your avatar. Always wanted a black cat.


----------



## Angelsmom1

CharleenR said:


> Bags are a big hit around here as well as boxes. Especially boxes that have paper packing material still in it! Oh it is grand to dive into, tunnel through and then throw all the pieces out onto an "innocent" bystander (the next cat wanting to get into the action). Cindra is especially fond of boxes.


Angel likes to ambush your abkles from his tent or from under the bed. Naught boy!!!


----------



## BobnDejasMom

Angel is a little devilish. 
Last night when I fed my outdoor feral kitty, Jibby, another white kitty came to eat. Jibby sniffed her tail then just laid down on the sidewalk nearby.
The white kitty let me walk up to her and touch her head. She ate and took off. She was dragging a hind leg and she was really skinny. This noon she came again so I put a can of food on a paper plate and led her into my office. She purred and let me pet her. I did my motel cleaning and went back to my office. She meowed and ran to me.
I took her to my cats vet. She has a broken pelvis, but it isnt a day old injury and the vet says it will heal if she doesnt have to use it too much (as in hunting for food, protecting herself, etc.). So after the cost of an office visit, xray, worming, shots and leukemia test she is my little office guest for at least 4 or 5 weeks until she, Misty heals. Then Ill have to find her a home. I already have 2 cats and my hubby says I cant keep her. (.mmmmm. Well see.) She has 1 blue eye and 1 green eye.


----------



## BobnDejasMom

Forgot to mention...in my determination to get Misty to the vet before they closed I backed into a brand new motorcycle that was parked behind me. It tipped and put some, what I would call superficial, damages on one side. There go my insurance rates. Hadn't had an accident since I scraped another car's bumper at age 15. If I make it another 47 years with any more accidents I'll be ok.


----------



## skfowler

What a sweet kitty girl!


----------



## Angelsmom1

BobnDejasMom said:


> Forgot to mention...in my determination to get Misty to the vet before they closed I backed into a brand new motorcycle that was parked behind me. It tipped and put some, what I would call superficial, damages on one side. There go my insurance rates. Hadn't had an accident since I scraped another car's bumper at age 15. If I make it another 47 years with any more accidents I'll be ok.


What a sweet rescue. She seems like she was actually a pet at some time, but not in a while since she is so thin. Good for you to take care of her. She may feel obligated to you for helping her and might not want to leave. Be nice if she could wim your DH over. She looks sweet and I can see the eyes are diffrent. Good luck and get well soon wishes to Misty.


----------



## hennalady

The blue and green eye are a trait of the persian. My first kitty had this (Purebreed Persian white as the snow) and she was was a hoot. My Mom brought her home in a Spreckles Sugar bag so naturally her name became "Spreckles". She was very loving and patient as I was about 6 or 7 and she put up with me dragging her everywhere with me. I hope you are able to keep her. 


BobnDejasMom said:


> Angel is a little devilish.
> Last night when I fed my outdoor feral kitty, Jibby, another white kitty came to eat. Jibby sniffed her tail then just laid down on the sidewalk nearby.
> The white kitty let me walk up to her and touch her head. She ate and took off. She was dragging a hind leg and she was really skinny. This noon she came again so I put a can of food on a paper plate and led her into my office. She purred and let me pet her. I did my motel cleaning and went back to my office. She meowed and ran to me.
> I took her to my cats vet. She has a broken pelvis, but it isnt a day old injury and the vet says it will heal if she doesnt have to use it too much (as in hunting for food, protecting herself, etc.). So after the cost of an office visit, xray, worming, shots and leukemia test she is my little office guest for at least 4 or 5 weeks until she, Misty heals. Then Ill have to find her a home. I already have 2 cats and my hubby says I cant keep her. (.mmmmm. Well see.) She has 1 blue eye and 1 green eye.


----------



## BobnDejasMom

Thanks for the info on the blue and green eyes.
The young Vet who treated her said he had never seen a cat with those eyes before...only dogs. He said, "I'll take her back to xray myself. I want to show her off."


----------



## BobnDejasMom

Found this on Wikipedia:
Cats have a wide variation in eye color, the most typical[quantify] colors being golden, green and orange. 
Blue eyes are usually associated[by whom?] with the Siamese breed, but they are also found in white cats and kittens. It is a common misconception that all white cats with blue eyes are deaf.[citation needed] This is not true, as there are many[quantify] blue-eyed cats with perfect hearing.[citation needed] However, white cats with blue eyes do have slightly higher incidences of genetic deafness than white cats of other eye colors.[6] 
White cats having one blue and one other-colored eye are called "odd-eyed" and may be deaf on the same side as the blue eye.[7] This is the result of the yellow iris pigmentation rising to the surface of only one eye, as blue eyes are normal at birth before the adult pigmentation has had a chance to express itself in the eye(s).


----------



## hennalady

That is very interesting. Thanks for sharing 


BobnDejasMom said:


> Found this on Wikipedia:
> Cats have a wide variation in eye color, the most typical[quantify] colors being golden, green and orange.
> Blue eyes are usually associated[by whom?] with the Siamese breed, but they are also found in white cats and kittens. It is a common misconception that all white cats with blue eyes are deaf.[citation needed] This is not true, as there are many[quantify] blue-eyed cats with perfect hearing.[citation needed] However, white cats with blue eyes do have slightly higher incidences of genetic deafness than white cats of other eye colors.[6]
> White cats having one blue and one other-colored eye are called "odd-eyed" and may be deaf on the same side as the blue eye.[7] This is the result of the yellow iris pigmentation rising to the surface of only one eye, as blue eyes are normal at birth before the adult pigmentation has had a chance to express itself in the eye(s).


----------



## Angelsmom1

hennalady said:


> That is very interesting. Thanks for sharing
> 
> 
> BobnDejasMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> Found this on Wikipedia:
> Cats have a wide variation in eye color, the most typical[quantify] colors being golden, green and orange.
> Blue eyes are usually associated[by whom?] with the Siamese breed, but they are also found in white cats and kittens. It is a common misconception that all white cats with blue eyes are deaf.[citation needed] This is not true, as there are many[quantify] blue-eyed cats with perfect hearing.[citation needed] However, white cats with blue eyes do have slightly higher incidences of genetic deafness than white cats of other eye colors.[6]
> White cats having one blue and one other-colored eye are called "odd-eyed" and may be deaf on the same side as the blue eye.[7] This is the result of the yellow iris pigmentation rising to the surface of only one eye, as blue eyes are normal at birth before the adult pigmentation has had a chance to express itself in the eye(s).
Click to expand...

your so smart. Marquis has 1 gold eye and 1 is brownish green. His left eye looks like it has a cataract, he injured it when he was wandering around lost in woods. H e partial site, but copes very well. And Angel having siamese in him, his eyes are a very pretty Ice Blue.


----------



## BobnDejasMom

Do any of you walk your cat with a harness and leash?


----------



## hennalady

Cleopatra used to, mostly because she knew it was time to go bye bye in the car!! That was worth it to her then 


BobnDejasMom said:


> Do any of you walk your cat with a harness and leash?


----------



## hennalady

Friendship...


----------



## BobnDejasMom

hennalady said:


> Friendship...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's so adorable.


----------



## hennalady

BobnDejasMom said:


> hennalady said:
> 
> 
> 
> Friendship...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's so adorable.
> 
> 
> 
> :XD:  :lol: I couldn't agree more!
Click to expand...


----------



## Angelsmom1

hennalady said:


> Friendship...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Awwwwwwwwww!!!!


----------



## CharleenR

You had a cat that loves to ride in the car? Mine dislike it intensely - because they remember how much they dislike going to the vet....a bad place. We try not to take them there very often.



hennalady said:


> Cleopatra used to, mostly because she knew it was time to go bye bye in the car!! That was worth it to her then
> 
> 
> BobnDejasMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do any of you walk your cat with a harness and leash?
Click to expand...


----------



## CharleenR

Isn't two different eye colors a trait of the Turkish Van as well??



hennalady said:


> The blue and green eye are a trait of the persian. My first kitty had this (Purebreed Persian white as the snow) and she was was a hoot. My Mom brought her home in a Spreckles Sugar bag so naturally her name became "Spreckles". She was very loving and patient as I was about 6 or 7 and she put up with me dragging her everywhere with me. I hope you are able to keep her.


----------



## hennalady

CharleenR said:


> You had a cat that loves to ride in the car? Mine dislike it intensely - because they remember how much they dislike going to the vet....a bad place. We try not to take them there very often.
> 
> 
> 
> hennalady said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cleopatra used to, mostly because she knew it was time to go bye bye in the car!! That was worth it to her then
> 
> 
> BobnDejasMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do any of you walk your cat with a harness and leash?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Yup, Cleo was the best car kitty ever! She liked to ride in the back where she could see out the window so she could growl at the dogs and kids that passed by. It was a riot. I had a tote on the back seat with a non slip rug she laid on to keep her out of the window in the back. We put on many miles together and found out they dont like kitties at doggie parks. One lady even picked a fight with me so Cleo put her in her place (GRRRRR>>>>) and pranced off. I asked the lady to show me a sign that said she could not be there and we would leave. She pranced off. ~LMAO~


----------



## samazon

Video is adorable :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## SallyB

This is "Snickers" she was rescued in a vacant lot of land when she was just approximately 5 weeks old. She was almost chopped up by a whipper snipper/weed eater. We were going to call her snipper but my DH said she looks like a Snickers candy bar, hence the name "Snickers".. My DH calls our home & garden her "queendom"...LOL. We have a doggie door that our little dog uses, but Snickers won't use it and would rather sit as the glass door and meow or stare at us to open it for her. She is a full time job, but we both love her to pieces.


----------



## BobnDejasMom

Snickers looks as sweet as the candy bar.


----------



## Angelsmom1

I do love Snickers. He looks so sweet the way he is curled up there. So glad you saved him. He looks like he may be very smart too.


----------



## CharleenR

Snickers is beautiful! And wants it his way from the sound of it. Mine share that trait but alas not the one that would allow them to sleep with the mouse.


----------



## MaidInBedlam

One of my cats is diabetic. Among other things, this means more trips to the vet than he's ever had before. At the last visit to the vet, he voluntarily climbed into his crate at the end of the visit. It was so cute! And very smart, as it looks like he knows that when the crate comes out after we've been at the vet's for awhile, it means he's going home.


----------



## CharleenR

Jade is diabetic. She tolerates the daily insulin shot but a vet trip is not her idea of fun.


----------



## MaidInBedlam

CharleenR, I've never had a cat that liked to go to the vet, though some have been easier than others to get into their crates... My guy tolerates the insulin shots really well, the needles are so fine so the shots aren't painful and he gets a treat after he gets a shot. I think he believes shot time equals treat time.


----------



## MaidInBedlam

Sorry for this repeated post. Must have clicked on the wrong thing. CharleenR, I've never had a cat that liked to go to the vet, though some have been easier than others to get into their crates... My guy tolerates the insulin shots really well, the needles are so fine so the shots aren't painful and he gets a treat after he gets a shot. I think he believes shot time equals treat time.


----------



## CharleenR

I do the same thing with Jade. Right before she eats in the morning. She actually waits to eat now until she gets the shot. All part of the routine I guess.


----------



## Angelsmom1

CharleenR said:


> I do the same thing with Jade. Right before she eats in the morning. She actually waits to eat now until she gets the shot. All part of the routine I guess.


My Marquis was pre-biabetic. I put him on a drastic diet as he was quite a bit over weight. He is now a lean trim boy who is no longer in danger of diabetes. He is also much more active and I think he is happier too. He's much more playful and even more affectionate. It's as if to say "Thanks mom, I feel so much Better".


----------



## CharleenR

We didn't know that Jade was diabetic until we noticed that she was losing weight but eating more than the others combined. She also was picking at her fur and it was getting thin in some areas. We thought maybe it was a thyroid problem since a family member had recently been diagnosed with hyperthyroidism. We took Jade to the vet we were using at the time and described her symptoms. From there he did a once over and said that she was allergic to fleas. He gave her a steroid shot and antibiotics and sent us on our way. She IS allergic to fleas but he completely missed the diabetes. Things were not getting any better so we took her to another vet (a lady) who ordered blood tests before she treated Jade, as she said she didn't want to treat her, especially with steroids because it might aggrevate her condition whatever it was. She was very wise and the other DVM an idiot. Needless to say we don't use his services anymore (he charges double what the other vets do anyway). Karma, I think as I remember Jade being so scared of being there anyway that she had her normal reaction to danger and peed on him, poetic justice!


----------



## Angelsmom1

CharleenR, It's a good thing you took Jade for a 2nd opinion. That's just as important for our fur babies as it is for humans. I too have had bad experiences with some incompetant vets. Looking back, I think one killed one of my cats and then charged me several thousand dollars over a period of 4 months. Marquis's symptoms were similar as he was eating 3 times what he normally ate but was not gaining any more weight. He also had trouble walking which was determined to be early nerve damage. He too drank alot. All very common signs of early diabetes. As like myself, Marquis and I followed a strict diabetic diet, we both lost a significant amount of weight and both of us are no longer considered diabetic and take no medication. We both are also back on a normal diet and in my case, I can even eat sweets now and then. My doctor at the time almost killed me by ignoring my elevated sugar levels until I ended up in a 3 week coma with a blood glucose level of 860. I got a diffrent doctor and as I said, am now no longer diabetic. Marquis and I are doing well along those lines today.


----------



## BobnDejasMom

I'm so glad you all found out what was wrong with your kitties and are able to give them what they need. 
I don't think my hubby was very happy when I told him I took in Misty this week (broken pelvis). I had told him I would see if the (no-kill) shelter would take her since he said I didn't need another cat. )He didn't see her for 2 days because of work, and is talking to her pretty sweetly today. I told him I won't consider taking her to the shelter until I run an ad in the local newspaper to see if someone is missing her. If not, by the time she is recovered....maybe she'll just stay???


----------



## Angelsmom1

BobnDejasMom said:


> I'm so glad you all found out what was wrong with your kitties and are able to give them what they need.
> I don't think my hubby was very happy when I told him I took in Misty this week (broken pelvis). I had told him I would see if the (no-kill) shelter would take her since he said I didn't need another cat. )He didn't see her for 2 days because of work, and is talking to her pretty sweetly today. I told him I won't consider taking her to the shelter until I run an ad in the local newspaper to see if someone is missing her. If not, by the time she is recovered....maybe she'll just stay???


Good Plan!!!


----------



## CharleenR

BobnDejasMom how many cats do you "officially" have? (the two in your avatar.....who are adorable by the way) 3 doesn't seem that many to me, maybe because I have 5 LOL. It WAS 6 for a long time


----------



## BobnDejasMom

I have Bob, Deja and now Misty. They are all indoor kitties. The house is small and we live right on the intersection of 2 busy highways. 
It is kind of a lot of work to get in and out the door here because Deja will run. (That's probably how she ended up at the shelter in the first place.) She slipped out one night and we didn't find her until the next day. It took a ladder to get her out of a tree.


----------



## CharleenR

Mine are indoors too because of the owls and coyotes in the neighborhood. Jade was born outside but decided quite on her own to slip out one day as we went to work. By the time we realized she was gone, it was toward evening and we called and called but couldn't find her. That was a terrible night as I was imagining the worst. We found her sitting under one of the plant benches in the back yard, just as far as she wanted to venture. She hasn't done it again.


----------



## BobnDejasMom

Unfortunately Deja didn't learn her lesson after being in the tree overnight. Now she just runs faster, and farther before she stops to look around.


----------



## Angelsmom1

been following your stories. Charleen and I both have coyotes and owls. It's a scary thought to me that one of my boys would get out. 2 of my neighbors have lost thier indoor cats by sneaking out the door. They have never been found. Our coyotes are bold. They walk thru my yard in broad daylight. I can here them at night and they are not far away. They have worn a path behind my trailer, right alongside of my ramp. I don't like to go out there at night and would hate for one of my kitties to sneak out.


----------



## hennalady

Bored Kitty has rhythm:




Vibro Kitty:


----------



## Angelsmom1

good ones there-thanks for the cuties


----------



## Janet.Sar

My beautiful Freddie is having surgery as we speak.
He suffered a glancing blow from a car which has fractured his hip joint. I'm hoping he'll be well enough to come home later today.


----------



## hennalady

Janet.Sar said:


> My beautiful Freddie is having surgery as we speak.
> He suffered a glancing blow from a car which has fractured his hip joint. I'm hoping he'll be well enough to come home later today.


I sure hope your baby comes home today as well!!


----------



## btibbs70

hennalady said:


> claws and hooves, Aaawwwwww.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Poor kitty is having a hard time getting rid of that goat smell


----------



## Angelsmom1

Janet.Sar said:


> My beautiful Freddie is having surgery as we speak.
> He suffered a glancing blow from a car which has fractured his hip joint. I'm hoping he'll be well enough to come home later today.


Sorry to hear about your beautiful cat. I hope he comes home soon too. He's going to need lots of TLC!


----------



## CharleenR

LOL, goat trying to leave before the bath is complete. He/she was probably reacting to the "sandpaper" tongue! 


btibbs70 said:


> hennalady said:
> 
> 
> 
> claws and hooves, Aaawwwwww.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Poor kitty is having a hard time getting rid of that goat smell
Click to expand...


----------



## CharleenR

Hope Freddie is recooping well. He is beautiful!


----------



## Janet.Sar

Thank you... he's home now, not looking quite so beautiful - more like a supermarket chicken !!! But I'm sure he'll be fine soon.


----------



## CharleenR

The coyotes are very brave in our neighborhood too, as they have the Los Angeles urban sprawl surrounding their territory now. They have even started using the two river channels we have here to get to other neighborhoods. These used to be the San Gabriel and Los Angeles rivers. Now they are pretty much flood contol channels, all concrete and the water flows to the ocean. The coyotoes are sometimes sighted in Long Beach in green spaces like parks and college campuses in numbers, 30 miles away from the Puente Hills, or the San Gabriel mountain foothills where they normally hang out! I have seen two in the early morning trotting back to the hills in the middle of the street. Scared the living daylights out of me as I hadn't made it into the car yet, he was only about 30 ft away from me (luckily not hungry either).


----------



## Nicole694

CraftyHorse said:


> Here is my new kitty, Miss Bella.
> Miss Bella is a rescue, found about 6 weeks ago in the early morning hours, starving skinny & screaming her head off on the front porch of a friend. After a trip to the vet, she is spayed, had her shots, and we found out she is deaf. Also she is about 5 months old.
> 
> Here is a pic of her & my hubby taking a Sunday morning nap last weekend.


This is just too cute. My cat whos name is Bittieous is a siamese and this is how she sleeps with my husband, that or curled up on his chest. She was rescued from our yard. My MIL has alot of yard cats but our cats mother abandoned her when she was a few hours old. David bottled fed her, bathed her and had our dog maggie do the grooming of licking the kittens hine parts so she'd use the bathroom. Bittieous is now a little over a year old and quiet active...always into something as this is the way of the siamese.


----------



## CharleenR

The fur will grow back. Glad they were able to fix things up!

One of the cats in my teenage years got hit with the family car. Her name was Misty like someone's here, a longhair grey tabby. She decided to sleep partially behind a tire one day and my Dad didn't see her when he backed the car up. Broke her leg, she ended up in a full cast on it. She learned how to walk with the cast, even was jumping with it on, even though we tried to keep her from the acrobatics as much as possible.


Janet.Sar said:


> Thank you... he's home now, not looking quite so beautiful - more like a supermarket chicken !!! But I'm sure he'll be fine soon.


----------



## Angelsmom1

Janet.Sar said:


> Thank you... he's home now, not looking quite so beautiful - more like a supermarket chicken !!! But I'm sure he'll be fine soon.


So glad your fur baby made it through surgery and is home re-cooping. I'm sure he'll be up and bouncing around soon. They heal quickly. Best wishes to you both.


----------



## Janet.Sar

CharleenR said:


> The fur will grow back. Glad they were able to fix things up!
> 
> One of the cats in my teenage years got hit with the family car. Her name was Misty like someone's here, a longhair grey tabby. She decided to sleep partially behind a tire one day and my Dad didn't see her when he backed the car up. Broke her leg, she ended up in a full cast on it. She learned how to walk with the cast, even was jumping with it on, even though we tried to keep her from the acrobatics as much as possible.
> 
> 
> Janet.Sar said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you... he's home now, not looking quite so beautiful - more like a supermarket chicken !!! But I'm sure he'll be fine soon.
Click to expand...

Thanks Charleen - he can only get better now, though I'm not sure he feels like that at the moment - the anaesthetic has worn off and he's really grumpy - quite back to normal! :evil: But it's amazing how quickly they adapt - like your cat did. My vet says they heal very quickly because their brain isn't involved in the issue at all - not like humans who think about it too much!


----------



## BobnDejasMom

Freddie is absolutely gorgeous. Hope he's feeling better.


----------



## BobnDejasMom

Misty is my rescue kitty as of last week. She's recovering from a broken pelvis.


----------



## Janet.Sar

BobnDejasMom said:


> Misty is my rescue kitty as of last week. She's recovering from a broken pelvis.


That's quite a responsibility to take on - lucky cat to find such a kind home.


----------



## CharleenR

How is Misty doing now....even though it has only been a few days??


----------



## BobnDejasMom

Misty seems to be walking better. Last night I was working in my office. When I stood up, she jumped up and stole my nice warm chair. She got back down by herself later too. (Yes, I finished my work perched on the edge of the chair.) 
I still haven't put an ad in the newspaper. She is so sweet. If she were my kitty I would be missing her like crazy...but you never know.


----------



## hennalady

BobnDejasMom said:


> Misty seems to be walking better. Last night I was working in my office. When I stood up, she jumped up and stole my nice warm chair. She got back down by herself later too. (Yes, I finished my work perched on the edge of the chair.)
> I still haven't put an ad in the newspaper. She is so sweet. If she were my kitty I would be missing her like crazy...but you never know.


You keep saying things like "If she were my kitty"..... I am pretty sure SHE has decided you are her Mommie.... :thumbup: Glad to hear she is healing nicely


----------



## BobnDejasMom

Help. 
Now Misty is chewing at her back foot. (Same leg she was dragging.) She has the fur chewed off and it's starting to look a little bloody.
I feel guilty because I was gone 12 hours yesterday and saw she had started chewing during that time.
Do you think she's cleaning an injury scab or doing it out of nervousness or something?
Do you think I should bandage it overnight?


----------



## CharleenR

I would try to bandage it to keep her away from it, though I am not a vet. And get her back to the vet on Monday, unless yours has Sunday hours. Jade does a similar thing to that when she has a lot of fleas, licks the area bald. It may not be the same, just sounds like it.


----------



## hennalady

BobnDejasMom said:


> Help.
> Now Misty is chewing at her back foot. (Same leg she was dragging.) She has the fur chewed off and it's starting to look a little bloody.
> I feel guilty because I was gone 12 hours yesterday and saw she had started chewing during that time.
> Do you think she's cleaning an injury scab or doing it out of nervousness or something?
> Do you think I should bandage it overnight?


I too think I would wrap it just to keep her form doing more damage. Some nice self sticking vet wrap would be goo and secure. I also think a call at least to the vet would be in order for a professional opinion...
Here is a link to show you the product. Can get it at any Pharmacy just about anywhere these days..
http://www.nextag.com/self-adhesive-bandage/products-html


----------



## BobnDejasMom

Thanks. I have some of that bandage.


----------



## BobnDejasMom

Mommy (me) may have panicked for nothing. I just looked at Misty's foot again. It doesn't seem to be bleeding, but the fur is gone from one toe so I'm thinking it may have been a scab that came off. She had a few of those.
I'll check it again later and bandage it if I need to.
Thanks for the help.


----------



## Angelsmom1

If you have to cover it, it wouldn't hurt to put on some antibiotic ointment. That can speed the healing, but make sure it stays covered cause she'll lick off the ointment. It's not suppossed to hurt them (According to my vet), but I don't think it's a good idea for her to lick it.


----------



## BobnDejasMom

It looked like it might be wet between Misty's toes, like maybe it's weeping. I decided to put on the antibiotic ointment and bandage. Now she's walking around kicking her foot. Then she sits down and gives the bandage a couple of licks like maybe it will go away.
I'll call the vet in the morning. Thanks again for all the advise.
PS - I haven't seen any fleas on her.


----------



## hennalady

BobnDejasMom said:


> It looked like it might be wet between Misty's toes, like maybe it's weeping. I decided to put on the antibiotic ointment and bandage. Now she's walking around kicking her foot. Then she sits down and gives the bandage a couple of licks like maybe it will go away.
> I'll call the vet in the morning. Thanks again for all the advise.
> PS - I old use Bsghaven't seen any fleas on her.


Great news about the fleas!!! If you need to use an ointment I would use Bag Balm. Safe for pets and works awesome!! Or some Aloe Vera. Even cleaning with some peroxide or saline solution would help dry it up. Good idea to check with the vet too. :XD: I hope Misty gets better real soon.


----------



## tcase6092

My baby


----------



## Angelsmom1

tcase6092 said:


> My baby


Some good ideas. The peroxide will help dry it up. Tcase6092, I thought I was looking at my Tigger there for a second. You can see his little brain churning. Bet he's very smart.


----------



## BobnDejasMom

Tcase6093...He's beautiful.


----------



## BobnDejasMom

Misty's getting around much better than when I found her last week. She's jumping up on my office chairs to nap now. She's not crazy about the bandage on her foot tonight.


----------



## CharleenR

Mine hate bandages too but I hated to see Misty make things worse by over grooming it the area. Had that happen to Chai when he got injured. In this case Cashmere was constantly giving Chai a bath and reopening the wound he had. Chai got wounded in the first place because he go uppity to Saffyre who took exception to his antics and raked his scalp with one of her claws. His injury required stitches to close and an overnight stay at the vet. He got put in one of those Elizabethan collars, which he tolerated (because he had no choice) but really hated it. The collar was on for three weeks until he healed. I had to shorten it an inch because he couldn't manage to eat otherwise. He had this odd gait while walking, wearing it and ran into corners a lot. I didn't realize before that how important whiskers are to a cat in navigation and rounding corners, the collar prevented any input from the whiskers at all.


----------



## hennalady

quite lovely!!


BobnDejasMom said:


> Tcase6093...He's beautiful.


----------



## BobnDejasMom

Misty went to the Vet today. He said I did the right thing by wrapping it. (Thanks all.) She's on antibiotics and goes back to the Vet next Monday.


----------



## hennalady

BobnDejasMom said:


> Misty went to the Vet today. He said I did the right thing by wrapping it. (Thanks all.) She's on antibiotics and goes back to the Vet next Monday.


That is great news for Misty! I hope all will be well from here on out. did Dr Vet say what the cause might be? :| Here are some happy thoughts for Misty...


----------



## BobnDejasMom

Vet says that is the leg or side Misty was hit on. Something may have poked her, or cut or scraped her foot.
He keeps saying I found the right kitty to rescue. (She's so sweet and he loves her green and blue eyes.) I keep telling him, "No she found me. But she did come to the right door."
Here's my question. If I run an ad in the newspaper looking for her owner, should I put in the ad that the owner should reimburse her medical bills?


----------



## hennalady

BobnDejasMom said:


> Vet says that is the leg or side Misty was hit on. Something may have poked her, or cut or scraped her foot.
> He keeps saying I found the right kitty to rescue. (She's so sweet and he loves her green and blue eyes.) I keep telling him, "No she found me. But she did come to the right door."
> Here's my question. If I run an ad in the newspaper looking for her owner, should I put in the ad that the owner should reimburse her medical bills?


I hate to say it but the owner may not respond if you do this. Maybe run the ad and see if you can find the owner and go from there on the vet bills..... I dont know what I would do. Has anyone run an ad for loosing her????


----------



## Angelsmom1

Glad to hear Misty is doing better. Not knowing her circumstances, the owners may not want her back if it going to cost them money. I think I would leave that out, but wait until you get a call about her, then tell the other owners. They may just give you the kitty (and all the debt) Has DH come around yet? Sure seems like you have a new family member.


----------



## CharleenR

I agree, I wouldn't say anything yet.


----------



## BobnDejasMom

No one has placed an ad for Misty. Honestly, I want to keep her, and certainly want to make sure her health care continues until she is completely healed.
(There was a lost mixed-breed dog ad with a $200 reward.)
Hubby has been working a lot lately and I think kind of forgets she is in my office. He may be trying not to let us get too attached. 
I can't wait until she is able to meet my other cats. It's gonna be warm in the bed on the really cold nights this winter.


----------



## hennalady

BobnDejasMom said:


> No one has placed an ad for Misty. Honestly, I want to keep her, and certainly want to make sure her health care continues until she is completely healed.
> (There was a lost mixed-breed dog ad with a $200 reward.)
> Hubby has been working a lot lately and I think kind of forgets she is in my office. He may be trying not to let us get too attached.
> I can't wait until she is able to meet my other cats. It's gonna be warm in the bed on the really cold nights this winter.


Just admit it, you are letting her keep you and be done with it..... 
:mrgreen:


----------



## Angelsmom1

hennalady said:


> BobnDejasMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> No one has placed an ad for Misty. Honestly, I want to keep her, and certainly want to make sure her health care continues until she is completely healed.
> (There was a lost mixed-breed dog ad with a $200 reward.)
> Hubby has been working a lot lately and I think kind of forgets she is in my office. He may be trying not to let us get too attached.
> I can't wait until she is able to meet my other cats. It's gonna be warm in the bed on the really cold nights this winter.
> 
> 
> 
> Just admit it, you are letting her keep you and be done with it.....
> :mrgreen:
Click to expand...

I agree, you belong to Misty!!!
:thumbup:  :lol:


----------



## BobnDejasMom

I'll admit it. I'm in love with Misty.
I fostered kitties last year. One of them looks a lot like Misty and was adopted by my best friend who lives very nearby. Today her 14 year old daughter saw Misty and started begging her mother to have her. If she goes anywhere, it may be there. But I told her Misty isn't going anywhere until she's all healed. (Then she started, "Mom, can I have her for Christmas?)


----------



## CharleenR

Sounds like Misty has a couple of options and will be well loved in either haven. Hope she continues to heal quickly. Think there will be any issues with the other cats? I personally have only been successful in introducing newcomers as kittens to the adult population of our household. And even that creates animosity between a pair occasionally. But I have mostly Siamese, might be one of their idiosyncrasies


----------



## BobnDejasMom

I think Bob will be ok with Misty. He's a big nurturing daddy.
Deja has slipped past me into the office twice now. She hisses and gets all fluffy when she sees Misty. (Misty tries to walk right over to make friends.) I catch Deja and reassuringly take her back in the house. I think she'll get over it.
Deja and Bob both know there's a kitty in my office but they are sure what to think of it.

By the way, I had a two 1/2 Siamese kittens when I was a youngster. The female looked pure Siamese. The male was black & white. My cat-loving aunt gave her to me for babysitting her adult cats once in a while. I lived on a dairy farm and cats were very welcome.


----------



## DenzelsMa

Angelsmom1 said:


> hennalady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BobnDejasMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> No one has placed an ad for Misty. Honestly, I want to keep her, and certainly want to make sure her health care continues until she is completely healed.
> (There was a lost mixed-breed dog ad with a $200 reward.)
> Hubby has been working a lot lately and I think kind of forgets she is in my office. He may be trying not to let us get too attached.
> I can't wait until she is able to meet my other cats. It's gonna be warm in the bed on the really cold nights this winter.
> 
> 
> 
> Just admit it, you are letting her keep you and be done with it.....
> :mrgreen:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I agree, you belong to Misty!!!
> :thumbup:  :lol:
Click to expand...

She found you because she needs you, and very probably you need her. That's how cats adopt us, by making us think that we're adopting them.
Di


----------



## BobnDejasMom

Yup. We're all just suckers for another pretty (kitty) face.


----------



## DenzelsMa

BobnDejasMom said:


> Yup. We're all just suckers for another pretty (kitty) face.


Oh, yes, I have a houseful, and a heart full, of pretty kitty faces.
Di


----------



## Angelsmom1

I got Angel as a kitten for Marquis who was 5-6 yrs at the time. I had Marquis and a 16 yr old dog. The cat and dog got along great. When I put the dog down, Marquis got very depressed. I thought a female kitten would help both of us get thru the depression. Marquis took to the kitten as if it was his own. He would watch over the kitten. Carry it around by the scruff of the neck like a mommy cat would. They got along great and still do 2 yrs later. I have homes for the 2 when I can no longer take care of them due to health, but I think there might be some seperation issues, but both cats are going to homes thet have other cats in the home. I know they will have to adjust, but I know thier new mommy's will take good care of them and give them lots of love. I feel confident with my decision.


----------



## CharleenR

Take it slow introduction wise. Some cats need a little more time. I think that the spats that Cindra and Ariel have are because prior to Cindra's arrival, Ariel was the baby. She didn't like losing that status.


----------



## BobnDejasMom

I have heard it's harder to introduce girl cats to other girl cats than to boy cats. There's no hurry here so hopefully it will work.
Marquis sounds like my Bob.


----------



## hennalady

DenzelsMa said:


> Angelsmom1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hennalady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BobnDejasMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> No one has placed an ad for Misty. Honestly, I want to keep her, and certainly want to make sure her health care continues until she is completely healed.
> (There was a lost mixed-breed dog ad with a $200 reward.)
> Hubby has been working a lot lately and I think kind of forgets she is in my office. He may be trying not to let us get too attached.
> I can't wait until she is able to meet my other cats. It's gonna be warm in the bed on the really cold nights this winter.
> 
> 
> 
> Just admit it, you are letting her keep you and be done with it.....
> :mrgreen:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I agree, you belong to Misty!!!
> :thumbup:  :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She found you because she needs you, and very probably you need her. That's how cats adopt us, by making us think that we're adopting them.
> Di
Click to expand...


----------



## Angelsmom1

BobnDejasMom said:


> I have heard it's harder to introduce girl cats to other girl cats than to boy cats. There's no hurry here so hopefully it will work.
> Marquis sounds like my Bob.


Marquis is very laid back and people oriented. He doesn't seem to mind what I bring home, dogs, cats, kittens.....


----------



## BobnDejasMom

I give up. Today I was singing along with the radio... "I love you more today than yesterday..." Misty was sitting in my lap.


----------



## hennalady

Todays Kitty Humor!! :XD:


----------



## Angelsmom1

Mittens, that's cute-hahahahaha


----------



## BobnDejasMom

How cute is that? Those made my day.


----------



## hennalady

LOL!


----------



## hennalady

Too much Cuteness......


----------



## BobnDejasMom

hennalady said:


> Too much Cuteness......


Love those pictures. Keep them coming.

Misty was sticking her leg under the office door to play. Dejas didn't get fluffy or growl. She chirped at her and even patted back a little.
I'm keeping antibiotic salve, gauze and wrap on Mitsy's foot but it still looks sore to me. She's on antibiotics. I'm glad she has a Vet appointment Monday morning. She's getting around well, playing with toys and getting a fat little tummy.


----------



## Angelsmom1

Give them time. They will have some little spats, they have to work out thier diffrences. But I'm sure it will all work out. I've brought cats and dogs in and they all adjust. it just takes time.


----------



## BarbaraSD

Saw this one on Facebook (Catster?)


----------



## Sue Harvey

hennalady said:


> So, my friend was able to get some pics of Miss Macey and I thought I'd share with you all.. She is my new rescue after loosing my girl Cleocatra. She is helping my heart heal, but she is a HANDFULL! RIP Cleo.


Is Miss Macey a Norwegian Forest cat? she has the tail and the look of one. Apparently they can climb a vertical wall and love going up and down trees. She is a beautiful cat. 
So sorry about your Cleo, I lost my cat Shadow last October, we have 3 others but I miss him every day so can understand how you feel about Cleo.


----------



## Angelsmom1

hennalady said:


> LOL!


reminds me of Angel, the big chicken.


----------



## hennalady

Sue Harvey said:


> hennalady said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, my friend was able to get some pics of Miss Macey and I thought I'd share with you all.. She is my new rescue after loosing my girl Cleocatra. She is helping my heart heal, but she is a HANDFULL! RIP Cleo.
> 
> 
> 
> Is Miss Macey a Norwegian Forest cat? she has the tail and the look of one. Apparently they can climb a vertical wall and love going up and down trees. She is a beautiful cat.
> So sorry about your Cleo, I lost my cat Shadow last October, we have 3 others but I miss him every day so can understand how you feel about Cleo.
Click to expand...

Thank you Sue, all I know of her is she is listed as Calico on her adoption papers. She is huge and getting bigger by the day even being active. Can beat me up the stairs, but has no access to a tree in our apartment life. Someone said maybe she is part Maine ****, but I dont know. She is a hoot though and quite a handful  I do miss Cleopatra every day but Miss Macey has eased the pain for me tremendously. She always takes good care of me like a caregiver kitty when I am sick or sad.... :XD: :mrgreen: :-D


----------



## hennalady

Love it!!! LMAO!


BarbaraSD said:


> Saw this one on Facebook (Catster?)


----------



## hennalady

After Googling Norwegian Forest cat she does have a lot of resemblance to that breed. I will have to read more later when I have minute!! Coolio


----------



## Sue Harvey

Love the two in your avatar. Always wanted a black cat.[/quote]

How nice to hear of someone who likes black cats, I do volunteer work for an animal welfare society and in the UK we really struggle to re-home black kitties, people tend to chose the pretty coloured ones. Personally I love them all.


----------



## Sue Harvey

omaj said:


> I love all your cat/hubby/pictures. they're all cute. Wouldn't it be a boring world without our cats?


The kitty in your photo reminds me of my Shadow, I lost him last October, he was a tuxedo and loved to lie just like yours!


----------



## BobnDejasMom

I think black cats are beautiful. I feed a family a family of feral cats and everyone who sees them likes the black kitten best.


----------



## hennalady

Macey is my first Not Black since my first kitty when I was little (She was white)... They are all beautiful!


----------



## Sue Harvey

catzndogz said:


> Here are a few of my babies


Your cats are beautiful and so calm with each other.


----------



## Sue Harvey

HennaLadyKim said:


> O.K. I know its not a cat, but I wanna see if it moves like it is supposed to... Here goes! Tah Dah!!!!!!


My cat Emily is just like the penguin in your video, she can't go near the other two cats without clipping them round the head and hissing at them!


----------



## hennalady

LOL, arent the cute when they are onery???


----------



## DenzelsMa

Sue Harvey said:


> Love the two in your avatar. Always wanted a black cat.


How nice to hear of someone who likes black cats, I do volunteer work for an animal welfare society and in the UK we really struggle to re-home black kitties, people tend to chose the pretty coloured ones. Personally I love them all.[/quote]

We have a black cat whose fur is white at the roots. Looks like she needs a dye job or as if she overdid the talc. She's called Elvis and she has a brother called Lucy. They were very wild feral kittens and I was a bit hasty with the names. By the time we found out which was what they were used to the names and so were we.
I know what you mean about people wanting pretty kittens. We once adopted a rusty black kitten with a small pale mark near her nose. She was the last to go because nobody wanted her, they thought she wasn't attractive. She grew into the most beautiful brindled tortie. I called her Paisley because of all the lovely colours in her coat. We adopted two kittens in 2010. The female grew into a brindled tortie and the male is black and white. She's Branston and he's Pickle. With brindled torties the colours don't show until their a few months old.
Di


----------



## Angelsmom1

DenzelsMa said:


> Sue Harvey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Love the two in your avatar. Always wanted a black cat.
> 
> 
> 
> How nice to hear of someone who likes black cats, I do volunteer work for an animal welfare society and in the UK we really struggle to re-home black kitties, people tend to chose the pretty coloured ones. Personally I love them all.
Click to expand...

We have a black cat whose fur is white at the roots. Looks like she needs a dye job or as if she overdid the talc. She's called Elvis and she has a brother called Lucy. They were very wild feral kittens and I was a bit hasty with the names. By the time we found out which was what they were used to the names and so were we.
I know what you mean about people wanting pretty kittens. We once adopted a rusty black kitten with a small pale mark near her nose. She was the last to go because nobody wanted her, they thought she wasn't attractive. She grew into the most beautiful brindled tortie. I called her Paisley because of all the lovely colours in her coat. We adopted two kittens in 2010. The female grew into a brindled tortie and the male is black and white. She's Branston and he's Pickle. With brindled torties the colours don't show until their a few months old.
Di[/quote]
I love your Elvis. Always wanted a Black cat. They are hard to find here, very popular.


----------



## Sue Harvey

What a little sweetie, thanks for sharing your pics.



DenzelsMa said:


> Sue Harvey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Love the two in your avatar. Always wanted a black cat.
> 
> 
> 
> How nice to hear of someone who likes black cats, I do volunteer work for an animal welfare society and in the UK we really struggle to re-home black kitties, people tend to chose the pretty coloured ones. Personally I love them all.
Click to expand...

We have a black cat whose fur is white at the roots. Looks like she needs a dye job or as if she overdid the talc. She's called Elvis and she has a brother called Lucy. They were very wild feral kittens and I was a bit hasty with the names. By the time we found out which was what they were used to the names and so were we.
I know what you mean about people wanting pretty kittens. We once adopted a rusty black kitten with a small pale mark near her nose. She was the last to go because nobody wanted her, they thought she wasn't attractive. She grew into the most beautiful brindled tortie. I called her Paisley because of all the lovely colours in her coat. We adopted two kittens in 2010. The female grew into a brindled tortie and the male is black and white. She's Branston and he's Pickle. With brindled torties the colours don't show until their a few months old.
Di[/quote]


----------



## DenzelsMa

AngelsMom1 - We've had several black cats. The first was Orwell, whose mother was a pure white cat called George. Orwell was jet black and her sister, Sid, was pure white like their mother.
Elvis is a real sweetie with such a gentle nature. Her brother Lucy is the dominant one. When they were about three months old they adopted a younger kitten called Clyde. He became part of their family and even though they are all four years old now they often sleep together in a cardboard box that's about big enough for one cat comfortably. All you can see is a lump of tabby and white (Lucy), a heap of peach ginger and white (Clyde) and a very small piece of black fur where Elvis is at the bottom of the heap. How she manages to breathe is a mystery.
Di


----------



## hennalady

DenzelsMa said:


> AngelsMom1 - We've had several black cats. The first was Orwell, whose mother was a pure white cat called George. Orwell was jet black and her sister, Sid, was pure white like their mother.
> Elvis is a real sweetie with such a gentle nature. Her brother Lucy is the dominant one. When they were about three months old they adopted a younger kitten called Clyde. He became part of their family and even though they are all four years old now they often sleep together in a cardboard box that's about big enough for one cat comfortably. All you can see is a lump of tabby and white (Lucy), a heap of peach ginger and white (Clyde) and a very small piece of black fur where Elvis is at the bottom of the heap. How she manages to breathe is a mystery.
> Di


Gotta love a kitty cuddle puddle!!


----------



## Angelsmom1

the more the marryer!!!!


----------



## hennalady

MOL! http://my.greasy.com/hobbie/sambwitch.html#comments Kitty Sandwich....


----------



## BarbaraSD

Another Catster.com picture from Facebook


----------



## hennalady

Figures! MOL!!!!


BarbaraSD said:


> Another Catster.com picture from Facebook


----------



## Angelsmom1

Boy, isn't that the truth. I buy toys and they play with the bag the toys came in.


----------



## BarbaraSD

Angelsmom1 said:


> Boy, isn't that the truth. I buy toys and they play with the bag the toys came in.


I know! They are so much like children in that respect.


----------



## Angelsmom1

BarbaraSD said:


> Angelsmom1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Boy, isn't that the truth. I buy toys and they play with the bag the toys came in.
> 
> 
> 
> I know! They are so much like children in that respect.
Click to expand...

Yup, my little fur babies. Angel is in his terrible two's.


----------



## misszzzzz

yes, but wouldn't life be boring without them.


----------



## Angelsmom1

misszzzzz said:


> yes, but wouldn't life be boring without them.


they certainly are entertaining. I got a stuffed "screaching" Flying Monkey from the Wizard of OZ. It sure keeps Angel out of trouble. He sees the Monkey now and runs under the bed. Really quite comical. He knows the Monkey now.


----------



## hennalady

Of course! I bought a "Bag toy" that actually has a crinkly noisy bag for stuffing inside. Miss Macey loves it. Of course, she has eaten almost all the feathers off the leather attached, but whatever, right? As long as they are happy.


Angelsmom1 said:


> Boy, isn't that the truth. I buy toys and they play with the bag the toys came in.


----------



## DenzelsMa

Angelsmom1 said:


> Boy, isn't that the truth. I buy toys and they play with the bag the toys came in.


I've found that lots of cats are nuts about plastic bags, the supermarket variety. My Paisley used to put her head through the handle and then walk around dragging the bag. When she got tired she scrunched it up and lay on it. Cardboard boxes and plastic bags are the beds of choice over posh and expensive cat beds.
Di


----------



## BarbaraSD

My cat likes to chew on them. First cat I've had that likes to do this. I presently have a plastic bag on my bed with S&C inside. she's using it as a pillow. Have you noticed with yours that cats seem to always want to lay on something? Usually the uncanny ability to lie on what you want/need.



DenzelsMa said:


> Angelsmom1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Boy, isn't that the truth. I buy toys and they play with the bag the toys came in.
> 
> 
> 
> I've found that lots of cats are nuts about plastic bags, the supermarket variety. My Paisley used to put her head through the handle and then walk around dragging the bag. When she got tired she scrunched it up and lay on it. Cardboard boxes and plastic bags are the beds of choice over posh and expensive cat beds.
> Di
Click to expand...


----------



## BobnDejasMom

You're probably sick of hearing about Misty by now...She's wearing a taped on baby sock now. She was chewing at her foot because she has nerve damage from her injury and now it feels dirty and funny to her.
Last night Deja ran into the office with me and ran into Misty. Deja growled at her but didn't chase her or want to fight. She ran out there again a bit ago but decided to goback in the house on her own.
AND... yesterday I guy staying at the motel had 7 of his homing pigeons get away. He left, but so far one of my motel tenants,a gal from the restaurant next door, and I caught 4 of them. Luckily we have Black Hills Parrot Rescue here in Belle Fourche. They are keeping them and will try to contact the owner too.
....welcome to my rescue center ...and I thought it was a people motel.


----------



## Angelsmom1

DenzelsMa said:


> Angelsmom1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Boy, isn't that the truth. I buy toys and they play with the bag the toys came in.
> 
> 
> 
> I've found that lots of cats are nuts about plastic bags, the supermarket variety. My Paisley used to put her head through the handle and then walk around dragging the bag. When she got tired she scrunched it up and lay on it. Cardboard boxes and plastic bags are the beds of choice over posh and expensive cat beds.
> Di
Click to expand...

I found a giant Santa Hat that is really a cat tent. Angel is getting it for christmas. He loves those things. He hasa 2 now but they are falling apart, but he still uses them. Can't take them a way yet. So at Christmas time, you'll get pictures.


----------



## BobnDejasMom

Does Angel sleep in his tents or just play in them?


----------



## BarbaraSD

Some Kitty humor.


----------



## catzndogz

We have been extremely lucky introducing our cats. We used to have 10, 8 boys 2 girls. Last year we lost 5 to cancer and old age. We have adopted 4 girls since then and now have 5 girls 4 boys. At first I was worried because I thought the females were kitty bitches but they came into the family with no hassles from the boys at all. Two of the latest girls were actually at the shelter for a good while they said they hated other cats, dogs and children and were likely not adoptable unless they were the only pet. After visiting the shelter every day for at least three weeks, we decided to take a chance on Piper and we thought if it did not work out we would then bring her back after we gave it a chance. We had her two weeks with no problems. One of the other girls Etta a large black medium haired girl was the other one we loved. She apparently was worse with other cats than Piper. We brought her home. For two days she growled at any cat within a 10 ft. radius. After that, she walked past others and did not growl She sleeps on our bed at night and sits on the cat tree by the window throughout the day, no problems now. I am so glad we just did it. I had confidence in our ability to do it but I admit I was a bit skeptical.


----------



## EvilCat13

catzndogz said:


> We have been extremely lucky introducing our cats. We used to have 10, 8 boys 2 girls. Last year we lost 5 to cancer and old age. We have adopted 4 girls since then and now have 5 girls 4 boys. At first I was worried because I thought the females were kitty bitches but they came into the family with no hassles from the boys at all. Two of the latest girls were actually at the shelter for a good while they said they hated other cats, dogs and children and were likely not adoptable unless they were the only pet. After visiting the shelter every day for at least three weeks, we decided to take a chance on Piper and we thought if it did not work out we would then bring her back after we gave it a chance. We had her two weeks with no problems. One of the other girls Etta a large black medium haired girl was the other one we loved. She apparently was worse with other cats than Piper. We brought her home. For two days she growled at any cat within a 10 ft. radius. After that, she walked past others and did not growl She sleeps on our bed at night and sits on the cat tree by the window throughout the day, no problems now. I am so glad we just did it. I had confidence in our ability to do it but I admit I was a bit skeptical.


Your Etta looks just like my Midnight. We think he's a Maine **** mix.


----------



## BobnDejasMom

Piper, Etta and Midnight are beautiful. 
I liked the encouraging story. I am introducing a new little girl to the family right now.


----------



## catzndogz

BobnDejasMom said:


> Piper, Etta and Midnight are beautiful.
> I liked the encouraging story. I am introducing a new little girl to the family right now.


Thank you. I am pleased you are doing that. Good luck and remember sometimes it takes time for them to get used to each other.


----------



## catzndogz

Midnight does look like Etta. I think she weighs about 15lbs.


----------



## BobnDejasMom

Whoa. 15 pounds? that's a whole lot of kitty to love. It must feel like a horse walking across you in bed.


----------



## catzndogz

BobnDejasMom said:


> Whoa. 15 pounds? that's a whole lot of kitty to love. It must feel like a horse walking across you in bed.


she is so good stays in between us to get maximum pets


----------



## DenzelsMa

BarbaraSD said:


> My cat likes to chew on them. First cat I've had that likes to do this. I presently have a plastic bag on my bed with S&C inside. she's using it as a pillow. Have you noticed with yours that cats seem to always want to lay on something? Usually the uncanny ability to lie on what you want/need.
> 
> 
> 
> DenzelsMa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Angelsmom1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Boy, isn't that the truth. I buy toys and they play with the bag the toys came in.
> 
> 
> 
> I've found that lots of cats are nuts about plastic bags, the supermarket variety. My Paisley used to put her head through the handle and then walk around dragging the bag. When she got tired she scrunched it up and lay on it. Cardboard boxes and plastic bags are the beds of choice over posh and expensive cat beds.
> Di
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Mine like to lie on things. My knitting if I leave it handy. If they're ill it has to be a piece of my clothing. A kind of security I suppose.
Di


----------



## hennalady

Looks a lot like my Cleopatra. Boy do I miss her...


----------



## Angelsmom1

hennalady said:


> Looks a lot like my Cleopatra. Boy do I miss her...


I've been thinking about fostering a cat. I have 2, but am used to having 3 or 4. Fostering is where I provide housing and love and the agency takes care of the financial whoas. Very tempting. Any one have any hints on training a bratty 2 yr old Himalayan from biting. I bop h9im on the nose when he bites me, and he won't bite me, but any visitors are fair game according to him. I warn people that if his tail starts to twitch and/or his eyes dialate, back off and give him space cause he's about to bite. I have lost an in home aide because he bit her. She refuses to work here any more. I can't blame her as his bites hurt. I have a stuffed monkey that really screaches loudly and he runs now if I just say the word Monkey, but I hate to resort to that because it really does scare my kitty. But biting is not acceptable behavior. A squirt water bottle doesn't work for this problem. Otherwise he's a sweetheart most of the time.


----------



## BobnDejasMom

Does this help any with the biting issue?
http://www.professorshouse.com/Pets/Cats/Training/Articles/How-Do-You-Stop-Your-Cat-From-Biting


----------



## Angelsmom1

BobnDejasMom said:


> Does this help any with the biting issue?
> http://www.professorshouse.com/Pets/Cats/Training/Articles/How-Do-You-Stop-Your-Cat-From-Biting


Thanks for the link. I have been consistant with him, but my aides have not. they let him get away with the behavior so I have been tyrying to train my aides as well. I'm going to try more positive reinforcement for the good things he does. he does like the good attention. I also got the info on aggresive cats as he was raised more ny my other cat than by me.(my fault). Just have to get everyone on the same page.


----------



## BobnDejasMom

Misty is in estrous. Oh man is she annoying. I had forgotten about that since Deja (and Bob) are fixed. Looks like another trip to the Vet in the near future.


----------



## Angelsmom1

BobnDejasMom said:


> Misty is in estrous. Oh man is she annoying. I had forgotten about that since Deja (and Bob) are fixed. Looks like another trip to the Vet in the near future.


mine are both fixed. did that early on.How is Misty doing? Healing well I hope. going to say good night to all. Thanks for the info. Got to get these two settled down for the night.


----------



## CharleenR

"Estrous"....in heat? Years ago, had a cat named "Mama kitty" (real name was Kiku but when she had 6 kittens, the nickname stuck for the rest of her life). She went into heat right after she finished weaning the kittens. I don't know if you have ever been around Siamese when they are in heat but they are both vocally loud and desperate and don't care who knows that. She wouldn't snap out of it, it lasted for weeks not just days like normal. Couldn't sleep at night. We finally took her to the vet to see what he could do. Normally they would never consider spaying when the cat is in heat but he made an exception for her! The Siamese breeder has the kittens spayed or neutered at 6 weeks of age, so have not had that experience since.



BobnDejasMom said:


> Misty is in estrous. Oh man is she annoying. I had forgotten about that since Deja (and Bob) are fixed. Looks like another trip to the Vet in the near future.


----------



## CharleenR

Cashmere weighs a good 18 pounds. And it feels like an earthquake when he jumps on the bed! A horse is a good description!



BobnDejasMom said:


> Whoa. 15 pounds? that's a whole lot of kitty to love. It must feel like a horse walking across you in bed.


----------



## BobnDejasMom

Yes. In heat and very obvious about what she needs, and vocal. 
She still has to wear the baby sock taped over her foot because of the nerve damage from her accident. The hair is starting to grow back on it because she isn't able to chew at it.


----------



## Angelsmom1

BobnDejasMom said:


> Yes. In heat and very obvious about what she needs, and vocal.
> She still has to wear the baby sock taped over her foot because of the nerve damage from her accident. The hair is starting to grow back on it because she isn't able to chew at it.


I hope she gets on well in the future with the nerve damage. Hopefully she'll adjust and will stop the licking and chewing. I've got nerve damage in my lower legs and feet due to diabetes. I have some chronic pain issues, but also have to be careful of injuries because I can't feel if I get an injury. My aides check over my feet every time I have a shower. You may have to watch Misties paw in the future for injuries that she may not be able to feel. Just a thought. Sounds like she is doing well and is slowly meeting her new family including your other kitties. I bet it will all work out and you will all be one big happy family. I love happy endings.


----------



## BarbaraSD

Oh, yes, Siamese put on quite a show when they are wanting a "boyfriend." We were away on vacation and our Siamese went into heat and the person who was taking care of our pets thought it was ill and called the Vet.



CharleenR said:


> "Estrous"....in heat? Years ago, had a cat named "Mama kitty" (real name was Kiku but when she had 6 kittens, the nickname stuck for the rest of her life). She went into heat right after she finished weaning the kittens. I don't know if you have ever been around Siamese when they are in heat but they are both vocally loud and desperate and don't care who knows that. She wouldn't snap out of it, it lasted for weeks not just days like normal. Couldn't sleep at night. We finally took her to the vet to see what he could do. Normally they would never consider spaying when the cat is in heat but he made an exception for her! The Siamese breeder has the kittens spayed or neutered at 6 weeks of age, so have not had that experience since.
> 
> 
> 
> BobnDejasMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> Misty is in estrous. Oh man is she annoying. I had forgotten about that since Deja (and Bob) are fixed. Looks like another trip to the Vet in the near future.
Click to expand...


----------



## Angelsmom1

BarbaraSD said:


> Oh, yes, Siamese put on quite a show when they are wanting a "boyfriend." We were away on vacation and our Siamese went into heat and the person who was taking care of our pets thought it was ill and called the Vet.
> 
> 
> 
> CharleenR said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Estrous"....in heat? Years ago, had a cat named "Mama kitty" (real name was Kiku but when she had 6 kittens, the nickname stuck for the rest of her life). She went into heat right after she finished weaning the kittens. I don't know if you have ever been around Siamese when they are in heat but they are both vocally loud and desperate and don't care who knows that. She wouldn't snap out of it, it lasted for weeks not just days like normal. Couldn't sleep at night. We finally took her to the vet to see what he could do. Normally they would never consider spaying when the cat is in heat but he made an exception for her! The Siamese breeder has the kittens spayed or neutered at 6 weeks of age, so have not had that experience since.
> 
> 
> 
> BobnDejasMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> Misty is in estrous. Oh man is she annoying. I had forgotten about that since Deja (and Bob) are fixed. Looks like another trip to the Vet in the near future.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Angel, who looks alot like he's got alot of Siamese in him likes to talk, but thank God, he only squeaks rather than that Siamese Yowl.


----------



## Angelsmom1

BobnDejasMom said:


> Does this help any with the biting issue?
> http://www.professorshouse.com/Pets/Cats/Training/Articles/How-Do-You-Stop-Your-Cat-From-Biting


I got the water bottle with me at all times. He didn't bite any one today. He knows all about the water bottle. Told aide about Angels training and she is on board with a stern NO!. So far so good. Have a diffrent aide tomorrow who likes to play with him, so we'll have to see how he does. I got a 2nd water bottle for visitors to use to help in his training. Were all set and Angel knows some thing is up.


----------



## CharleenR

I can believe that. Anyone who has never been around a Siamese in heat (neighbors, friends.....) would think that the cat is being tortured, from all the racket.

Got a big box in the mail today. The contents have been taken out but I left the wrapping paper in it. Cindra is sitting right in the middle of the box right now, flinging paper out as fast as she can. The paper is landing on the floor in a rough semblance of pile which I imagine she will go for next, like jumping in a pile of leaves. Either than or the next cat that strolls into the room is going to be ambushed when she leaps out from the center of it suddenly. I am betting it will be the latter, for the element of surprise.


----------



## BobnDejasMom

Go for it Cindra.

Meanwhile, my arms are all scratched. Did you ever try to change the bandage on the foot of a cat in heat? Man, I thought it was hard before. But it had to be done.


----------



## CharleenR

Well, she waited quietly for quite some time in the pile. But the rest were either wise or asleep elsewhere else so no one came by. She is sleeping in my lap right now (setting up an ambush is hard work!).


----------



## catzndogz

hennalady said:


> Looks a lot like my Cleopatra. Boy do I miss her...


what a beautiful girl she was. It is so hard when they go. I have 6 cats and a dog at the bridge waiting now....so sad


----------



## BobnDejasMom

A while back I posted a picture of the wild outdoor kitty I feed (Jibby)...and 2 of her babies. (the middle of page 84) 
I haven't seen the grey one for at least a month. 
This is a picture of her other 2 babies. I took it tonight. Mommy was there too, just not in the picture.


----------



## catzndogz

poor babies I am so happy you are helping them


----------



## Angelsmom1

catzndogz said:


> poor babies I am so happy you are helping them


Me too. They are so lucky. I have a friend who feeds some ferals and also 3 generations of Racoons. She's been doing this for several years. They all now come up to eat on her back porch and the mama's are so comfortable with my friend that she lets her babies go up to eat with no fear for her babies. My friend is like a Dr Doolittle. Not too mention how much she helps these cats.
The 2 kittens are very pretty and don't seem to mind being photographed. Funny how they know "Good " people from bad people.


----------



## EvilCat13

Several years ago we had a cat that was outdoors. He didn't like the new cat his orginal "owners" got so he left and adopted us. He was a long haired Manx and drooled when petted. We had to put him down because he had either feline luekemia or FIV (feline HIV).

All of our cats have been strays. And Sydeny, our dog, we got from the Houston SPCA. I would rather give a stray animal a forever home than get a prue breed dog again.

I <3 strays! :mrgreen:


----------



## hennalady

catzndogz said:


> hennalady said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looks a lot like my Cleopatra. Boy do I miss her...
> 
> 
> 
> what a beautiful girl she was. It is so hard when they go. I have 6 cats and a dog at the bridge waiting now....so sad
Click to expand...

It really is. No one that hasnt experienced it knows or understands either. She was my best friend for over 10 years and we had many adventures together. Diabetes finally won its battle after she put up a long fight with it. I knew it was coming, I guess they have a way of telling us. My heart aches for her every day. Thank goodness Miss Macey the little trouble maker keeps me busy. ~MOL~ (For those of you that dont know "MOL" is type speak for "Meow Out Loud"..... ~


----------



## hennalady

Welcome to the forum! Love your "Evil Cat" Avatar! I <3 Strays too! 


EvilCat13 said:


> Several years ago we had a cat that was outdoors. He didn't like the new cat his orginal "owners" got so he left and adopted us. He was a long haired Manx and drooled when petted. We had to put him down because he had either feline luekemia or FIV (feline HIV).
> 
> All of our cats have been strays. And Sydeny, our dog, we got from the Houston SPCA. I would rather give a stray animal a forever home than get a prue breed dog again.
> 
> I <3 strays! :mrgreen:


----------



## BobnDejasMom

I had to look at this twice.


----------



## hennalady

What a great shot!! Love it. Arent the makers of commercials wonderful!!


BobnDejasMom said:


> I had to look at this twice.


----------



## hennalady

Happy Caturday Everyone!


----------



## BobnDejasMom

Ohhhh. Those are adorable pictures. I want the itty bitty kitty.


----------



## hennalady

Me too!!! MOL


BobnDejasMom said:


> Ohhhh. Those are adorable pictures. I want the itty bitty kitty.


----------



## hennalady

This is a great article about cats in stores! I love it. I remember when I was a little girl the store at Scotts Corners always had many cats in it and they kept us entertained and in line. It was a local bait and tackle on the way to the lake stop, and we were always running in to grab bubble gum or candy....
So in honor of all Store Cats
Supervisor, Inspector, Greeter  Plenty of Cat Jobs in Retail Stores
http://www.petcentric.com/Read/Articles/Store-Cats.aspx?articleid=eb7d3203-bfcd-4f97-9848-d52b8fe04be7


----------



## Angelsmom1

hennalady said:


> Happy Caturday Everyone!


Awwwwwww.....Love the baby!!

The cat in the Meow Mix bag reminds me of Marquis. I have to keep his food locked up. The little sneak.


----------



## BobnDejasMom

hennalady said:


> This is a great article about cats in stores! I love it. I remember when I was a little girl the store at Scotts Corners always had many cats in it and they kept us entertained and in line. It was a local bait and tackle on the way to the lake stop, and we were always running in to grab bubble gum or candy....
> So in honor of all Store Cats
> Supervisor, Inspector, Greeter  Plenty of Cat Jobs in Retail Stores
> http://www.petcentric.com/Read/Articles/Store-Cats.aspx?articleid=eb7d3203-bfcd-4f97-9848-d52b8fe04be7


One of our local hardware/lumber dealers has a store cat. It walks all over the counter. One day it was sleeping in the work gloves which were displayed in a wheel barrow.


----------



## hennalady

Here is one talented kitteh for your enjoyment


----------



## Angelsmom1

hennalady said:


> Here is one talented kitteh for your enjoyment
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like Marquis trying to be graceful. MOL!!!


----------



## hennalady

Angelsmom1 said:


> hennalady said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here is one talented kitteh for your enjoyment
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like Marquis trying to be graceful. MOL!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Yup, Miss Macey too. They are a match made in heaven!! MOL
Click to expand...


----------



## Angelsmom1

hennalady said:


> Angelsmom1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hennalady said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here is one talented kitteh for your enjoyment
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like Marquis trying to be graceful. MOL!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Yup, Miss Macey too. They are a match made in heaven!! MOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course, sis!
Click to expand...


----------



## hennalady

VERY long, but worth it, so grab your coffee and settle in for some giggles. And no spewing on the screen kids     
http://www.youtube.com/watch_popup?v=Hzgzim5m7oU&vq=medium
It looks like it stops a few times but dont go off till you know its over...... Hugggggggggggggssssssss


----------



## BobnDejasMom

Misty isn't in heat anymore. She's much calmer today and acting like herself again. She has an appointment to be spayed Friday morning.
AND Misty just joined the household. She walked out of the office and into the living room with me.
Bob went off somewhere to avoid her. Deja hopped off the back of the couch and sniffed her. Now Misty is exploring the house with Deja following close behind. 
Unless I hear a cat fight I'm just going to ignore them.


----------



## BobnDejasMom

hennalady said:


> VERY long, but worth it, so grab your coffee and settle in for some giggles. And no spewing on the screen kids
> http://www.youtube.com/watch_popup?v=Hzgzim5m7oU&vq=medium
> It looks like it stops a few times but dont go off till you know its over...... Hugggggggggggggssssssss


I love it. I had seen it before but couldn't remember what she wrote. Thanks.


----------



## hennalady

BobnDejasMom said:


> hennalady said:
> 
> 
> 
> VERY long, but worth it, so grab your coffee and settle in for some giggles. And no spewing on the screen kids
> http://www.youtube.com/watch_popup?v=Hzgzim5m7oU&vq=medium
> It looks like it stops a few times but dont go off till you know its over...... Hugggggggggggggssssssss
> 
> 
> 
> I love it. I had seen it before but couldn't remember what she wrote. Thanks.
Click to expand...

although i love this one, it is the wrong link. i sent a cat one i thought... OOps for the better I guess


----------



## Beverleyjean

hennalady said:


> Someone said "We should have a forum on cats" So.... I will start it off with this. The next person must add something and so on...
> O.K. GO-
> Be sure to click the video!! It is hilarious!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbup:


This is "Lawrence" and" Tweety " they are the best of friends


----------



## admin

This is an automated notice.

This topic was split up because it reached high page count.
Please feel free to continue the conversation in the new topic that was automatically created here:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-114408-1.html

Sorry for any inconvenience.


----------

